# مكتبة الهندسة الصناعية



## صناعة المعمار (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء

مرورا على طلب الكثير منكم ولاهمية المكتبة فقد خصصنا هذا الموضوع لعرض الكتب في مجال الهندسة الصناعية

ارجو من الاعضاء الذين كانوا قد عرضوا كتبا من قبل ان يعيدوا عرضها هنا والباب مفتوح للجميع
وجزاكم الله كل الخير ومشكورين سلفا​
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
[LINE]hr[/LINE]

:28: هل تريد معرفة طريقة رفع الملفااااااااااات؟؟؟؟:28:​
ادخل على الرابط التالي..........مع الشكر للمشرفين احمد عفيفي سلامة و المهندس و motaz_95 

طريقة رفع الملفات اضغط هنا

[LINE]hr[/LINE]
[LINE]hr[/LINE]


[BLINK]كيفية العرض[/BLINK]:

اسم الكتاب
المؤلف
رقم النسخة
السنة
رابط الكتاب
تعليقك باختصار عن الكتاب

[BLINK]رجاء حار[/BLINK]: لا نريد اي تعليق بالشكر حتى يحافظ الموضوع على قوته وترابطه واي مشاركة شكر سيتم حذفها:78:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اقدم كتابان من المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني_المملكة العربية السعودية



الاول تجدونه على الرابط التالي بعنوان..........ضبط الجودة
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/mec212.pdf

والثاني تجدونه على الرابط التالي بعنوان.....سلامة صناعية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/mec222.pdf

الحقيقة الكتابان يعرضان الموضوعات بطريقة سهلة وسلسة وهناك اسئلة تدريبية لتمتحن نفسك بها
كما يحتويان الخرائط والمعادلات التي تحتاجها​


----------



## فتوح (1 أغسطس 2006)

*1- الموارد البشرية وإدارة الجودة الشاملة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكر فكرة إنشاء المكتبة فجزاكم الله خيراً ( يوجد كتاب لا للحذف:78: )

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

العنوان
نظام إدارة الجودة كأداة لتطوير إدارة الموارد البشرية

ورقة بحث مقدمة إلى مؤتمر الجودة في ليبيا 2005​ 
المؤلف 
أ. م. محمد صالح الأبعج
 جزاه الله خيراً


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله




eng_suliman قال:


> أعتبروني أول المشاركين . :15:
> 
> الكتاب : Operations Management & Student CD Package, 8/E
> 
> ...


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



محب الله ورسوله قال:


> ISBN: 0849327199
> Title: Handbook of Industrial and Systems Engineering
> Author: Adedeji B. Badiru
> Publisher: CRC
> ...


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه مجموعة من الكتب الهندسية مقتبسة من موضوع للاخ Mu7ammad مشرف ملتقى البرامج...جزاه الله خيرا بعنوان مجموعة كتب للمهندسيين Engineering Books 


ورابط المشاركة الاصلية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20891





Mu7ammad قال:


> US Army - Basic Hydraulic Systems
> http://rapidshare.de/files/22842788..._Basic_Hydraulic_Systems___Components_4AH.doc 1.57 MB
> 
> Hydraulic Fluids
> ...




مرة اخرى ارجو ان ترجعوا الى الرابط الاصلي فهذه مجموعة صغيرة من الموجود

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20891


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



نظامي قال:


> هذا كتاب كامل عن الهندسة القيمية ....
> 
> http://www.wisc.edu/wendt/miles/milesbook.html
> 
> ولدي ثلاثة كتب عن هندسة النظم إثنين منهم HANDBOOKS بس مضيع اللينك اللي نزلتها منهم، سأقوم بتحميلهم عندما تصل مشاركاتي الى 25


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



مهندس الجودة قال:


> هذا الموقع به سلايدات power point جاهزة عن اهمية التسويق ومبادئه باللغة الانجليزية
> http://www.learnmarketing.net/slides.htm


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

مجموعة اخرى قدمها المهندس وليد وله كل الشكر 

Juran_s_Quality_Handbook__5th_Edition_.rar 

http://rapidshare.de/files/22283136/Juran_s_Quality_Handbook__5th_Edition_.rar.html15.3MB

ايضا



waleedss قال:


> Hazardous Chemicals Handbook
> http://rapidshare.de/files/21074118/CARSON__P.__2002_._Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 1.89 MB
> 
> Handbook of Production Management Methods
> ...


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اولا اود ان اشكر الاخ الكريم[BLINK] فتوح [/BLINK]لانه هو الوحيد لحد الان من ساهم في المكتبة

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

ثانيا ادلكم على كتابين رائعين حقا ويدرسان في الجامعات ولكن للاسف غير متوفر كنسخة الكترونية 

 اسم الكتاب

[BLINK]Facilities Planning[/BLINK]

المؤلفون

James A. Tompkins, John A. White, Yavuz A. Bozer, J. M. A. Tanchoco

رقم النسخة
3rd Edition

السنة
2003

عدد الصفحات

760 




It focuses on the determination of the requirements for people, equipment, space, and material in the facility. It presents concepts and techniques to facilitate the generation of alternative facilities plans and continues to focus on generating alternative facilities plans.
It also presents a variety of quantitative approaches that can be used to model specific aspects of facilities planning problems and discusses the treatment of facilities planning.


العناوين الرئيسية في الكتاب

•	Product, Process, and Schedule Design. 
•	Flow, Space, and Activity Relationships. 
•	Personnel Requirements. 
•	Material Handling. 
•	Layout Planning Models and Design Algorithms. 
•	Warehouse Operations. 
•	Manufacturing Systems. 
•	Facilities Systems. 
•	Quantitative Facilities Planning Models. 
•	Evaluating and Selecting the Facilities Plan. 
•	Preparing, Presenting, Implementing, and Maintaining the Facilities Plan.​

[LINE]hr[/LINE]


اسم الكتاب


[BLINK]Methods, Standards and Work Design[/BLINK]​

المؤلفون

Benjamin Niebel & Andris Freivalds 

رقم النسخة

11th edition

السنة

2003

عدد الصفحات

747






Methods, Standards, and Work Design features information on the traditional industrial engineering topics such as work sampling, time study, allowances, facilities layout and operation analysis. In this edition, however, there is more of an emphasis on the importance of ergonomics and work design in methods improvement. Several chapters focus on manual work design, equipment and tool design and the design of the work environment.​


----------



## فتوح (7 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب الأيزو ونظام الجودة*

اسم الكتاب:

الدليل العملي لتطبيق نظم إدارة الجودة العالمية
الأيزو 9000-2000

هو كتاب من ثلاثة فصول عن نظام الجودة والأيزو

كتاب رائع

المؤلف:
الدكتور هاني العمري أستاذ الجودة والإدارة جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة
جزاه الله خيراً


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Description
The disturbed state concept (DSC) is a unified, constitutive modelling approach for engineering materials that allows for elastic, plastic, and creep strains, microcracking and fracturing, stiffening or healing, all within a single, hierarchical framework. Its capabilities go well beyond other available material models yet lead to significant simplifications for practical applications. Until now, however, there has been no resource that fully describes the theory, techniques, and potential of this powerful method.Mechanics of Materials and Interfaces: Disturbed State Concept presents a detailed theoretical treatment of the DSC and shows that it can provide a unified and simplified approach for mathematical characterization of the mechanical response of materials and interfaces. Within this comprehensive treatment, the author Compares the DSC with other available modelsoIdentifies the physical meaning of the relevant parameters and presents procedures to determine them from laboratory test dataoValidates the DSC models with respect to laboratory tests used to find the parameters and independent tests not used in the calibrationoImplements the models in computer proceduresoValidates those procedures by comparing predictions with observations from simulated and field boundary value problemsoSolves problems from a variety of disciplines, including civil, mechanical, and electrical engineeringIf you are involved in the mechanics of materials, you owe it to yourself to explore the disturbed state concept. Mechanics of Materials and Interfaces provides the first-and to date, the only-comprehensive means of doing so

Book Info
A detailed theoretical treatment of the Disturbed State Concept (DSC), including a philosophical discussion and integrated treatment of theory, laboratory testing, validations, and applications to engineering problems. A comprehensive treatment, implementing the models in computer procedures. DLC: Strength of materials--Mathematical models

http://rapidshare.de/files/9323214/MeMaIn.rar.html
Pass: aslan.sutu​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0792311256
*Title:* Finite Element Analysis of Composite Laminates (Solid Mechanics and Its Applications)
*Author:* O.O. Ochoa J.N. Reddy 
*Publisher:* Springer
*Publication Date:* 1992-09-15
*Number Of Pages:* 228
*Average Amazon Rating:* 5.0

Editorial Description 
Composite materials are increasingly used in aerospace, underwater, and automotive structures. To take advantage of the full potential of composite materials, structural analysts and designers must have accurate mathematical models and design methods at their disposal. The objective of this monograph is to present the laminated plate theories and their finite element models to study the deformation, strength and failure of composite structures. Emphasis is placed on engineering aspects
Book Description
Composite materials are increasingly used in aerospace, underwater, and automotive structures. To take advantage of the full potential of composite materials, structural analysts and designers must have accurate mathematical models and design methods at their disposal.
The objective of this monograph is to present the laminated plate theories and their finite element models to study the deformation, strength and failure of composite structures. Emphasis is placed on engineering aspects, such as the analytical descriptions, effective analysis tools, modeling of physical features, and evaluation of approaches used to formulate and predict the response of composite structures.
The first chapter presents an overview of the text. Chapter 2 is devoted to the introduction of the definitions and terminology used in composite materials and structures. Anisotropic constitutive relations and Iaminate plate theories are also reviewed. Finite element models of laminated composite plates are presented in Chapter 3. Numerical evaluation of element coefficient matrices, post-computation of strains and stresses, and sample examples of laminated plates in bending and vibration are discussed. Chapter 4 introduces damage and failure criteria in composite laminates. Finally, Chapter 5 is dedicated to case studies involving various aspects and types of composite structures. Joints, cutouts, woven composites, environmental effects, postbuckling response and failure of composite laminates are discussed by considering specific examples

http://rapidshare.de/files/27044355/Finite_Element_Analysis_of_Composite_Laminates_-_JN_Reddy.pdf.html ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Description
This book provides a broad and comprehensive coverage of the theoretical, experimental, and numerical techniques employed in the field of stress analysis. Designed to provide a clear transition from the topics of elementary to advanced mechanics of materials. Its broad range of coverage allows instructors to easily select many different topics for use in one or more courses. The highly readable writing style and mathematical clarity of the first edition are continued in this edition. Major revisions in this edition include: an expanded coverage of three-dimensional stress/strain transformations; additional topics from the theory of elasticity; examples and problems which test the mastery of the prerequisite elementary topics; clarified and additional topics from advanced mechanics of materials; new sections on fracture mechanics and structural stability; a completely rewritten chapter on the finite element method; a new chapter on finite element modeling techniques employed in practice when using commercial FEM software; and a significant increase in the number of end of chapter exercise problems some of which are oriented towards computer applications

Some Reviews
Mathematical derivations are VERY complete and relatively straight forward. There is a TON of material covered, and I constantly refer back to it in my graduate-level Mechancial Engr. courses. - even F.E.M

Reviewer
I agree with the reader from Rocheste,NY. The book is great for an engineer, but the solutions given for the exercises are too often wrong.
Therefore, I don't recommend this book for a student and I would be a bit ashamed of myself if, as a professor of mechanical engineering, I was the author of it

http://rapidshare.de/files/9185142/AdStApStAn.rar.html
Pass: aslan.sutu​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0849311519
Physics of Strength and Fracture Control
 Adaptation of Engineering Materials and Structures
*Author:* Anatoly A. Komarovsky
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2002-09-17
*Number Of Pages:* 696
*Average Amazon Rating*

Editorial Description 
Of enormous theoretical and practical significance, this groundbreaking work represents a new stage in the development of the science of material strength. The author sets forth the derivation, explanation, and practical applications of the thermodynamic equation of state of solids. His approach provides a general methodology for treating all the physical and mechanical properties of materials, regardless of nature and physical state. It opens the door to systematic ways to design materials

http://rapidshare.de/files/13924863/0849311519.rar.html
Password: ebooksclub.org
(9,98 Mb) ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

```
General Contents:

Theoretical Analysis of Deposition and Aggregation Phenomena
- Electrical Properties of Interfaces
-- The Electrical Double Layer
-- Electrokinetic Phenomena
- Surface Interaction Potentials
-- Double Layer Interaction Between Macroscopic Bodies
-- Van der Waals Interaction
-- Non-DLVO Forces
-- DLVO Description of Colloidal Stability
- Colloidal Hydrodynamics and Transport
-- Basic Concepts in Fluid and Particle Dynamics
-- Brownian Motion and Diffusion
-- Motion of a Single Sphere
-- Relative Motion of Two Spheres
-- Concentration Dependence of Diffusion Coefficients
-- Quantitative Description of Deposition Phenomena
Modelling and Simulation
- Modeling of Particle Deposition onto Ideal Collectors
-- Rotating Disc Systems
-- Stagnation-Point Flow
-- Parallel-Plate Channel
-- Spherical Collector
-- Interaction-Force Boundary-Layer Approximation
-- Trajectory Analysis
-- Representative Simulations of Particle Deposition
- Modelling of Aggregation Processes
-- Collisions and Aggregation: The Smoluchowski Approach
-- Collision Mechanicms
-- Collision Efficiencies
-- Form of Aggregates
-- Aggregate Strength and Break Up
-- Aggregate Size Distributions
-- Flocculation by Polymers
- Selection of a Simulation Method
-- Overview of Simulation Protocol
-- Useful Concepts in Statistical Mechanics
-- Monte Carlo Methods
-- Molecular Dynamics Methods
-- Brownian Dynamics Methods
- Implementation of Computer Simulations
-- Pair Potencial Models
-- Periodic Boundary Conditions
-- Generating Random Numbers
-- Example: Implementation of Metropolis MC Simulation
-- Computer Hardware
-- Visualization of Simulation Results
Experimental Methods and Model Validation Techniques
- Experimental Techniques for Aggregation Studies
-- General: Choice of Technique
-- Particle Counting and Sizing
-- Light-Scattering Methods
-- Other Optical Methods
-- Aggregate Properties
- Experimental Techniques in Particle Deposition Kinetics
-- System Requirements
-- Particle Counting Methods
-- Model Deposition Systems
-- Determination of Experimental Collision Efficiencies
- Theoretical Predictions Compared to Experimental Observations in Particle Deposition Kinetics
-- Deposition with Repulsive Double Layers
-- Deposition in the Presence of Attractive Double Layers
-- Possible Explanations for Observed Discrepancies in Unfavourable Deposition
-- A Semi-Empirical Approach for Predicting Collision Efficiencies
Applications and Limitations of Predictive Modelling
- Performance of Packed Bed-Filters
-- Particle Removal Mechanisms
-- Modelling of Particle Removal in Granular Filtration
-- Predictions of Filter Performance
- Transport of Colloidal Materials in Ground Water
-- Transport of Viruses in Soils and Ground Water
-- Transport of Colloids and Associated Pollutants in Ground Water
-- Colloid Travel Distances in Porous Media
- Advanced Simulation of Porous Media and Filtration Processes
-- Classification of Filtration Processes and Models
-- Random Line Network Model
-- Poisson Point-Line Model
-- Tessellation Models
-- Random Packing of Spheres
- Application of Simulation Techniques to Colloidal Dispersion Systems
-- MC Simulation of Triplet Formation
-- MC Simulation of Magnetic Flocculation
-- BD Simulation of Colloidal Aggregation
-- BD Simulation of Colloidal Deposition
-- Simulation of Colloids Under Shear
-- Stokesian Dynamics Simulations
```
 
http://rapidshare.de/files/17788278/5K200604110008.rar.html
PASSWORD: A11tu06pDaAmMaS1​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Summary*
*Safety at Work* is widely accepted as the authoritative guide to safety and health in the workplace and covers all aspects of safety management.

The sixth edition has been revised to cover recent changes to UK practice and standards in health, safety, employment and environmental legislation. It also incorporates EU directives and references to harmonised and international standards.

Reflecting the importance of the roles of directors and managers in health and safety, new chapters cover the management of risk, emphasising the need for a sound organisational structure to achieve effective risk management. Developments in the behavioural approach to risk management and current thinking on the development of an international standard on safety management are also covered.

Quality of the environment is rapidly becoming part of the safety managers responsibilities both in the workplace and in the context of global pollution. A completely new part consisting of five chapters has been added dealing solely with environmental issues (including ISO 14001).

The increasingly important role of ergonomics in health and safety is reflected in a new chapter on Applied Ergonomics, dealing with the subject pragmatically, that will allow the manager and practitioner to design process and operations that are within the limits of the human body. The effects of stress, an emerging concern in health and safety, are covered in various chapters.

* The leading book on the subject of occupational safety that covers all aspects of safety management.
* Revised to include changes in health, safety, employment and environmental legislation and issues.
* Covers information required for NEBOSH and IOSH qualifications

http://rapidshare.de/files/13327456/e0750654937.rar 
password : www.blueportal.org
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114121/RIDLEY__J.__2002_._Safety_at_Work__6th_ed._.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties*

*Summary:*
This volume provides extensive health (toxicological) and safety handling information and data on over 1,000 chemicals of commercial and industrial importance.

This volume will provide extensive health (toxicological) and safe-handling information and data on more than 1000 chemicals of commercial and industrial importance. It provides chemical specific information pertinent to safe handling and transportation of chemicals, worker protection, emergency response information to address spills, explosions on fire situations, and chemical stability/reactivity data. It is designed as a standard reference handbook for chemical engineers, safety engineers, toxicologists, fire safety specialists, chemists, laboratory and plant technicians.

Provides extensive health and safe-handling information on more than 1,000 
Standard reference work for those involved in chemical engineering and related fields

http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2000_._Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties.rar
31MB
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/14485325/HBHaz_SkUnA.rar.html
pass: skuna​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Pipe Drafting and Design, Second Edition*

*Summary*
Pipe designers and drafters provide thousands of piping drawings used in the layout of industrial and other facilities. The layouts must comply with safety codes, government standards, client specifications, budget, and start-up date. Pipe Drafting and Design, Second Edition provides step-by-step instructions to walk pipe designers and drafters and students in Engineering Design Graphics and Engineering Technology through the creation of piping arrangement and isometric drawings using symbols for fittings, flanges, valves, and mechanical equipment. The book is appropriate primarily for pipe design in the petrochemical industry.

More than 350 illustrations and photographs provide examples and visual instructions. A unique feature is the systematic arrangement of drawings that begins with the layout of the structural foundations of a facility and continues through to the development of a 3-D model. Advanced chapters discuss the customization of AutoCAD, AutoLISP and details on the use of third-party software to create 3-D models from which elevation, section and isometric drawings are extracted including bills of material.

Covers drafting and design fundamentals to detailed advice on the development of piping drawings using manual and AutoCAD techniques
3-D model images provide an uncommon opportunity to visualize an entire piping facility
Each chapter includes exercises and questions designed for review and practice

Download Details 71.8 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/PARISHER__R._A.__2001_._Pipe_Drafting_and_Design__2nd_ed._.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Electrostatic Hazards*
*ISBN:* 0750627824
*Author:* Günter Luttgens / Norman Wilson
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 
*Language:* English
*Hardcover:* 192 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750627824
*Summary:*
In the US, UK and Europe there is in excess of one notifiable dust or electrostatic explosion every day of the year. This clearly makes the hazards associated with the handling of materials subject to either cause or react to electrostatic discharge of vital importance to anyone associated with their handling or industrial bulk use. This book provides a comprehensive guide to the dangers of static electricity and how to avoid them. It will prove invaluable to safety managers and professionals, as well as all personnel involved in the activities concerned, in the chemical, agricultural, pharmaceutical and petrochemical process industries.


The book makes extended use of case studies to illustrate the principles being expounded, thereby making it far more open, accessible and attractive to the practitioner in industry than the highly theoretical texts which are also available. 

The authors have many years' experience in the area behind them, including the professional teaching of the content provided here. Günter Lüttgens is a widely acknowledged consultant who travels Europe providing training to major industrial corporations on this subject, whilst Norman Wilson practices what is written here in his professional capacity with the British Textile Technology Group.

Extended use of case studies to illustrate the principles.This makes the book far more open, accessible and attractive to the practitioner in industry than the highly theoretical texts also available.

Authors have many years experience in the area

Both authors have been widely published with considerable previous book-writing experience

http://rapidshare.de/files/12396981/Electrostatic_Hazards.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20894715/LUETTGENS__G.__1997_._Electrostatic_Hazards.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/22335741/Electrostatic_Hazards_KINGDWARF.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Engineering and Technology Management Tools and Applications (Artech House Technology Management and Professional Development Library)*

*Summary:*
Career success for engineers who wish to move up the management ladder, requires more than an understanding of engineering and technological principles - it demands a profound understanding of today’s business management issues and principles. In this unique book, the author provides you with a valuable understanding of contemporary management concepts and their applications in a technical organization. You get in-depth coverage of product selection and management, engineering design and product costing, concurrent engineering, value management, configuration management, risk management, reengineering strategies and benefits, managing creativity and innovation, information technology management, and software management. The large number of solved examples highlighted throughout the text underscore the value of this book as an indispensable "How To" manual, and library reference piece.

Table of Contents

Introduction -- Management History. Engineering and Technology Management Background. Terms and Definitions. Management Goals, Characteristics and Traditional Versus Modern Management. Engineering and Technology Management Challenges and Skill Elements. Useful Information on Engineering and Technology Management. Problems. References.

Organizing and Human Element -- Introduction. Planning an Organization and Changing Organizational Structures. Organizing Elements and Centralization and Decentralization of Organizations. Methods of Organization. Engineering Department Functions and Guidelines for Organizing an Engineering Department. Needs of an Engineer and Transition of an Engineer to a Management Position. Qualities and Activities of a Manager and Span of Control. Committees and Meetings. Motivational Tools and Displacing Managers. Problems. References.

Tools for Making Effective Engineering and Technology Management Decisions -- Introduction. Optimization Methods. Discounted Cash Flow Analysis and Depreciation Methods. Forecasting Techniques. Decision Trees. Fault Tree Analysis (FTA). Failure Mode and Effect Analysis (FMEA). Useful Mathematical Models for Managers. Problems. References.

Project Selection and Management -- Introduction. Project Selection Factors. Project Selection Approaches. Quantitative Project Selection Models. Need for Project Management and Project Organization Life Cycle Phases. Project Management Functions and Responsibilities. Project Manager Qualifications and Responsibilities. Project Management Methods. Guidelines for Ensuring Project Success. Problems. References.

Management of Engineering Design and Product Costing -- Introduction. Types of Designs and Design Approach. Management Expectations from the Engineering Design Department. Management of Design Reviews. Management of Engineering Design Drawings. Engineering Designer Qualities. Reasons for Product Costing and an Approach for Estimating Product Cost. Product Life Cycle Costing. New Product Pricing. Problems. References.

Management of Proposals and Contracts -- Introduction. Technical Proposals Types. A Method for Developing a Good Technical Proposal. Proposal Components and Format. Design Specifications. Types of Contracts. Essential Contract Provisions and Contract Documents. Contract Negotiation Procedure and Important Points for a Successful Negotiation. Contract Negotiator’s Qualities and Models for Determining Escalation in Price. Problems. References.

Creativity and Innovation -- Introduction. Climate for Creativity and Ways to Develop Creativity. Creativity Barriers. New Idea Presentation and Evaluation. Creative Engineer and Manager Characteristics. Creativity Methods. Problems. References.

Concurrent Engineering -- Introduction. Concurrent Engineering Objectives. Concurrent Engineering Concept. Concurrent Engineering Introduction-Related Factors and Team. Concurrent Engineering Process-Related Approaches. Useful Concurrent Engineering Guidelines. Concurrent Engineering Risks and Advantages. Problems. References.

Value Engineering -- Introduction. Poor Value Factors and Organizations’ Reasons for Not Having A Value Engineering Program. Questions for Testing Value. Value Engineering Phases. Project Selection. Value Engineer’s Responsibilities and Characteristics. Useful Value Engineering Guidelines. Problems. References.

Reverse Engineering -- Introduction. Reverse Engineering Fundamentals and Approach. Reverse Engineering Application Candidates and Team. Reverse Engineering Documentation Approach. Traditional Versus Reverse Engineering Design Processes. Reverse Engineering Strategies and Benefits. Problems. References.

Configuration Management -- Introduction. Reasons for Changes in Products and Factors for Having a Configuration Management System. Configuration Management Goals and Poor Configuration Management Practice Symptoms. Configuration Management in Product Life Cycle. Configuration Management Organization and Manager’s Attributes and Functions. Effective Configuration Management Features. Software Configuration Management. Problems. References.

Reliability and Maintainability Management -- Introduction. Reliability and Maintainability Introductory Concepts. Reliability and Maintainability Tasks in the Equipment Life Cycle. Reliability and Maintainability Departments’ Functions. Rules and Tasks for Reliability Professionals. Pitfalls in Reliability Program Management. Problems. References.

Total Quality Management -- Introduction. TQM Goals and Principles. TQM Verses Traditional Approach. TQM Tools. TQM Philosophies. TQM Implementation Obstacles. Problems. References.

Safety Management -- Introduction. Terms and Definitions. Accident Losses. Liabilities and Safety Legislation. Engineers and Safety. Management and its Safety Responsibilities. Safety Analysis Methods. Safety Costing. Problems. References.

Risk Management -- Introduction. Risk Analysis Role and Objectives in System Life Cycle. Risk Analysis Process. Risk Analysis Methods. Benefits of Risk Analysis Studies. Problems. References.

Maintenance Management -- Introduction. Maintenance Engineering Objectives. Maintenance Department Functions and Organization. Maintenance Management Elements. Performance Measurement Indices. Problems. References.

Marketing for Technical Professionals -- Introduction. Marketing Functions. General Marketing Approach. Marketing Factors in Product Failures. Marketing Models. Problems. References.

Warranties, Ethical and Legal Factors -- Introduction. Reasons for the Warranty Needs and Warranty Obligations. Warranty Management. Trends in Warranty Claims and Warranty Costing. Ethical Concerns. Ethic Codes for Engineers. Legal Factors. Problems. References.

Reengineering -- Introduction. Reengineering Types. Reengineering Manpower. Reengineering Success and Failure Factors. Product Reengineering Associated Risks. Problems. References.

Information Technology Management -- Introduction. Information Technology and Its Associated Tools. Information Technology Management Goals. Information Technology Management Elements and Functions. Information Technology Management Approach. Information Technology Costing. Problems. References.

Software Engineering Management -- Introduction. Facts and Figures on Software. Software Engineering Process and Management. Software Management Functions and Responsibilities. Software Maintenance Problems and Its Management. Software Maintenance Manual. Problems. References.

Author Bio

B.S. Dhillon - is a professor of engineering management in mechanical engineering at the University of Ottawa. He received his Ph.D. in industrial engineering from the University of Windsor. Dr. Dhillon received his M.S. in mechanical engineering and B.S. in electrical and electronic engineering from the University of Wales

http://rapidshare.de/files/23871479/1580532659.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Title:** Five Hundred and Seven Mechanical Movements: Embracing All Those Which Are Most Important in Dynamics, Hydraulics, Hydrostatics, Pseumatics, Steam*
*ISBN:* 1879335638
*Author:* Henry T. Brown
*Publisher:* Astragal Press
*Edition:* Reprint edition (April 1, 1995)
*Paperback:* 122 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/1879335638
*Summary:*
Over five hundred simple mechanical movements from America´s first one hundred years of the Industrial Revolution. For those who share an interest in mechanical things, this book is addictive. Through the use of simplified, concise drawings, here are 507 of the small components which make up complex machinery in areas as diverse as C.R. Otis´s safety stop for the elevator, Pickering´s governor for a steam engine, Arnold´s escapement for watches, compound parallel rules, piston rod guides, the grasshopper beam engine and a self recording level for surveyors. The list goes on and on in fascinating variety, with each movement explained and illustrated

http://rapidshare.de/files/8222632/_ebook__engineering__Henry_T._Brown_-_Five_hundred_and_seven_mechanical_movements.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Analyzes health and hazard risk assessment in commercial, industrial, and refining industries. Emphasizes legal requirements, emergency planning and response, safety equipment, process implementation, and occupational and environmental protection exposure guidelines. Presents applicatoins and calculations for risk analysis of real systems, as well as numerous end-of-chapter examples and references

http://rapidshare.de/files/10471497/AMFlynn.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Safe Work in the 21st Century: 
Education and Training Needs for the Next Decade's Occupational Safety and Health Personnel
Authors:
Committee to Assess Training Needs for Occupational Safety and Health Personnel in the United States, Board on Health Sciences Policy 

full text available online here
http://newton.nap.edu/catalog/9835.html#toc

Despite many advances, 20 American workers die each day as a result of occupational injuries. And occupational safety and health (OSH) is becoming even more complex as workers move away from the long-term, fixed-site, employer relationship.

This book looks at worker safety in the changing workplace and the challenge of ensuring a supply of top-notch OSH professionals. Recommendations are addressed to federal and state agencies, OSH organizations, educational institutions, employers, unions, and other stakeholders.

The committee reviews trends in workforce demographics, the nature of work in the information age, globalization of work, and the revolution in health care delivery-exploring the implications for OSH education and training in the decade ahead.

The core professions of OSH (occupational safety, industrial hygiene, and occupational medicine and nursing) and key related roles (employee assistance professional, ergonomist, and occupational health psychologist) are profiled-how many people are in the field, where they work, and what they do. The book reviews in detail the education, training, and education grants available to OSH professionals from public and private sources. 


Reviews
The eye-catching front cover to this 242-page American softback may well inspire a more thoughtful study of the text...The text is well supported by data and explanatory graphics. It offers another valuable comparative reference source for the profession worldwide.
-- RoSPA Occupational Safety & Health Bulletin, May 2003

http://rapidshare.de/files/26535568/0309070260.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26535738/0309070260.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26535878/0309070260.part3.rar
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Hazardous Waste Handbook*

*Summary:*
Hazardous Waste Handbook 3E offers a straightforward approach to protecting workers who clean up the nation's hazardous waste sites and chemical spills. Supervisors and site inspectors will find this handbook very useful in answering occupational health questions at the work site.

Review
You get the feeling the authors have some genuine site experience. They note the everyday dangers of slips, mechanical injuries and drowning in lagoons, as well as those from the properties of the waste. Their advice is to be prepared for the activity you intend and the one you may be faced with. There are useful lists of the boring things you might need, such as rinse tubs for boots and plastic sheeting. Stainless steel is expensive material to use for a drum of waste, they say, so the contents are probably dangerous.
-Chemistry and Industry

'....offers a straightforward approach to protecting the workers who clean up the nation's hazardous waste sites and chemical spills. The book is designed to help supervisors and site inspectors find information quickly e.g. answering occupational health questions at the work site. The manual is comprehensive and covers such topics ranging from site characterization, air monitoring, personal protective equipment, decontamination, and site emergencies. Numerous health and safety checklists, hazardous chemical data sheets, and personal protective equipment recommendations are presented for field decisions. The book also provides practical information on protecting workers and details the costs of hazardous chemical waste cleanup.' - Industrial Environmental Management
The manual covers such topics as site characterization, air monitoring, personal protective equipment, decontamination, and site emergencies. Numerous health and safety checklists, hazardous-chemical data sheets, and personal protective equipment recommendations are presented for field decisions. The goal of the book is to provide practical information on protecting workers while also containing the high cost of hazardous chemical waste cleanups.

Provides practical information on protecting workers and keeping cleanup costs down

Designed to allow supervisors and site inspectors to find information quickly


http://rapidshare.de/files/20900880/MARTIN__W._F.__2000_._Hazardous_Waste_Handbook_for_Health_and_Safety__3rd_ed._.rar
6.5 MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*CE Conformity Marking : and New Approach Directives*

*Summary:*
CE Marking can be regarded as a product's trade passport for Europe. It is a mandatory European marking for certain product groups to indicate conformity with the essential health and safety requirements set out in the European Directive.


The prime aim of the CE Directive is to ensure that "all industrial products that are placed on the market do not compromise the safety and health of users when properly installed, maintained and used in accordance with their intended purpose. Users and third parties should be provided with a high level of protection and the devices should attain the performance levels claimed by the manufacturer."

This book explains the meaning of CE Marking, its history, how the Directive can affect all manufacturers of industrial products, its current status, its associated quality management requirements, and how manufacturers can easily and cost-effectively meet the requirements for CE Conformance.

Essential information for any manufacturer or distributor wishing to trade in the European Union.

Practical and easy to understand.

Book Info:
CE Marking is a mandatory European marking for certain product groups to indicate conformity with essential health and safety requirements set out in the European Directive. 
This text explains the meaning of CE Marking, its history, its associated quality management requirements, and how manufacturers can easily and cost effectively meet the requirements for CE Conformance. Softcover

http://rapidshare.de/files/21351629/TRICKER__R.__2000_._CE_Conformity_Marking_and_New_Approach_Directives.rar
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Title:** Marine Structural Design*
*ISBN:* 0080439217
*Author:* Yong Bai
*Publisher:* Elsevier Science
*Edition:* (August 5, 2003)
*Hardcover:* 628 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0080439217
*Summary:*
This new reference describes the applications of modern structural engineering to marine structures. It will provide an invaluable resource to practicing marine and offshore engineers working in oil and gas as well as those studying marine structural design. The coverage of fatigue and fracture criteria forms a basis for limit-state design and re-assessment of existing structures and assists with determining material and inspection requirements. Describing applications of risk assessment to marine and offshore industries, this is a practical and useful book to help engineers conduct structural design.

*Presents modern structural design principles helping the engineer understand how to conduct structural design by analysis
*Offers practical and usable theory for industrial applications of structural reliability theory

http://rapidshare.de/files/18380303/Marine_Structural_Design_KINGDWARF.zip.html أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21049767/BAI__Y.__2003_._Marine_Structural_Design.rar 
8.5MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*HACCP in the Meat Industry *
*Woodhead Publishing Series in Food Science and Technology*​*ISBN:* 0849308496
*Author:* Martyn Brown
*Publisher:* OTHER 
*Edition:* (October 13, 2000)
*Hardcover:* 340 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849308496
*Summary:*

The risks from e-coli and BSE have ensured the high profile of meat safety. Internationally, HACCP has been incorporated into Codex legislation and is being applied worldwide, with countries such as the US, Australia, New Zealand, and the UK leading the way. From legislation and the principle hazards to HACCP implementation across the supply chain, from rearing through primary and secondary processing to retail, this essential reference provides an authoritative survey of the key principles and best practices for 
meat safety

http://rapidshare.de/files/9940812/HACCPMI.rar.html
Password: polyto05
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Cyclic Voltammetry *
*Simulation and Analysis of Reaction Mechanisms*
​*ISBN:* 0471188034
*Author:* D. K. Gosser
*Publisher:* John Wiley & Sons 
*Edition:* Bk&Disks edition (September 1, 1993)
*Hardcover:* 156 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0471188034
*Summary:*
Cyclic Voltammetry is the only book solely devoted to its subject and containing a data analysis project written by the author. Beginning with the fundamentals of cyclic voltammetry from both an experimental and theoretical point of view, the author focuses on the applications in data interpretation with emphasis on chemical reactions and electrode reduction potentials. The PC compatible computer program that accompanies the book provides the experimentalists with a simulation-based approach for the analysis of cyclic voltammograms. A survey format is utilized to discuss the use of CV for the study of reaction mechanisms in diverse branches of chemistry. The author then presents the method of simulation by explicit finite differences, the most commonly employed numerical method of CV analysis. The CVSIM program, written by the author and used in several countries, simulates cyclic voltammetric experiments. It is explained along with DSTEP, a general program for the simulation of double potential step experiments. Next the author describes CVFIT to find the least squares best fit between experimental and simulated cyclic voltammograms. Chemists of all types as well as academic and industrial researchers and graduate level students are certain to find cyclic voltammetry a useful, valuable and long overdue addition to the field

http://rapidshare.de/files/10259496/F667590.djvu
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/15915961/F667590.djvu​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Hardware Design Verification: Simulation and Formal Method-Based Approaches (Prentice Hall Modern Semiconductor Design Series)*

*Summary:*
From the Back Cover

The Practical, Start-to-Finish Guide to Modern Digital Design Verification

As digital logic designs grow larger and more complex, functional verification has become the number one bottleneck in the design process. Reducing verification time is crucial to project success, yet many practicing engineers have had little formal training in verification, and little exposure to the newest solutions. Hardware Design Verification systematically presents today's most valuable simulation-based and formal verification techniques, helping test and design engineers choose the best approach for each project, quickly gain confidence in their designs, and move into fabrication far more rapidly. College students will find that coverage of verification principles and common industry practices will help them prepare for jobs as future verification engineers.

Author William K. Lam, one of the world's leading experts in design verification, is a recent winner of the Chairman's Award for Innovation, Sun Microsystems' most prestigious technical achievement award. Drawing on his wide-ranging experience, he introduces the foundational principles of verification, presents traditional techniques that have survived the test of time, and introduces emerging techniques for today's most challenging designs. Throughout, Lam emphasizes practical examples rather than mathematical proofs; wherever advanced math is essential, he explains it clearly and accessibly.

Coverage includes

* Simulation-based versus formal verification: advantages, disadvantages, and tradeoffs

* Coding for verification: functional and timing correctness, syntactical and structure checks, simulation performance, and more

* Simulator architectures and operations, including event-driven, cycle-based, hybrid, and hardware-based simulators

* Testbench organization, design, and tools: creating a fast, efficient test environment

* Test scenarios and assertion: planning, test cases, test generators, commercial and Verilog assertions, and more

* Ensuring complete coverage, including code, parameters, functions, items, and cross-coverage

* The verification cycle: failure capture, scope reduction, bug tracking, simulation data dumping, isolation of underlying causes, revision control, regression, release mechanisms, and tape-out criteria

* An accessible introduction to the mathematics and algorithms of formal verification, from Boolean functions to state-machine equivalence and graph algorithms

* Decision diagrams, equivalence checking, and symbolic simulation

* Model checking and symbolic computation

Simply put, Hardware Design Verification will help you improve and accelerate your entire verification process--from planning through tape-out--so you can get to market faster with higher quality designs

http://rapidshare.de/files/4002143/Hardware_Design_Verification_Simulation_and_Formal_Method_Based_Approaches.rar.html 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/26220196/Verilog_Standards_IEEE_1364.rar.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Title:** Root Cause Failure Analysis Plant Engineering Maintenance Series*
*ISBN:* 0750671580
*Author:* R. Keith Mobley
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Edition:* April 15, 1999
*Pages:* 360 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0750671580
*Summary*
Root Cause Failure Analysis provides the concepts needed to effectively perform industrial troubleshooting investigations. It describes the methodology to perform Root Cause Failure Analysis (RCFA), one of the hottest topics currently in maintenance engineering. It also includes detailed equipment design and troubleshooting guidelines, which are needed to perform RCFA on machinery found in most production facilities.

This is the latest book in a new series published by Butterworth-Heinemann in association with PLANT ENGINEERING magazine. PLANT ENGINEERING fills a unique information need for the men and women who operate and maintain industrial plants. It bridges the information gap between engineering education and practical application. As technology advances at increasingly faster rates, this information service is becoming more and more important. Since its first issue in 1947, PLANT ENGINEERING has stood as the leading problem-solving information source for America´s industrial plant engineers, and this book series will effectively contribute to that resource and reputation.

Provides information essential to industrial troubleshooting investigations
Describes the methods of root cause failure analysis, a hot topic in maintenance engineering
Includes detailed equipment-design guidelines

http://rapidshare.de/files/20322247/Mobley_RK_-_Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis__Butterworth_Heinmann_1999_.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21103576/MOBLEY__R._K.__1999_._Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/8130268/Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis.rar.html ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665/BURCHELL__T._D.__1999_._Carbon_Materials_for_Advan ced_Technologies.rar
9.38MB
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16990285/TDBurchell.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Worldwide developments in pump theory, design and applications have continued to
emerge, and these have begun to affect the outlook of pump engineers and users to such
an extent that a third edition has become overdue. Pumps have continued to grow in size,
speed, and energy level, revealing new problems that are being addressed by innovative
materials and mechanical and hydraulic design approaches. Environmental pressures
have increased, and these can and are being responded to by the creative attention of
pump engineers and users. After all, the engineer is trained to solve problems, employing
techniques that reflect knowledge of physical phenomena in the world around us. All of
this has led the current authors to respond by adding new sections and by revising most
of the others as would be appropriate in addressing these developments. Specifically the
following changes should be noted.
Centrifugal pump theory, in the rewritten Section 2.1, proceeds from the basic governing
fluid mechanics to the rationale that underlies the fundamental geometry and performance
of these machines—while maintaining the concrete illustrations of design
examples. A new subsection on high-energy pumps is included.
An update has been made to Section 2.2.1 on major components of centrifugal pumps.
Section 2.3.1 on centrifugal pump general performance characteristics has been
updated

http://rapidshare.de/files/19255371/...assik.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/19418899/PH_060502.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/26609921/...assik.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Description 
The primary focus for a machinist is the machines themselves. Once the professional becomes familiar with machine shop fundamentals, they can then move on to this book covering machine tools, such as lathes, milling machines, and spindles, to produce precision metal parts. They use their knowledge of the working properties of metals and their skill with machine tools to meet precise specifications. The focus of this book is on specific machines: drills, lathes, sawsmilling machines, boring machines, and the like for the working machinists on the shop floor.

http://rapidshare.de/files/11285801/Machine_Shop_Tools_and_Operations_5th_ed__Audel_.pdf.html 
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Reviewer: john r. johnson "chestef" (St Clair Shores, MI United States) - See all my reviews 
I purchased this book out of curiosity as a machine tool designer/tool designer for 36 years. I am building a retirement shop to putz around in and this looked interesting. I ended up buying almost every book in the series and find there are chat rooms and websites where people have built these machines and are using them. I cannot say enough good things about this book. I have taken parts of the instructions and adapted them to making a mill of my own design. The book sparked ideas that are still keeping me sketching and cutting metal after a year. My 4 star rating is predicated on the fact you have to learn other skills or perform other tasks to build this particular machine. That takes time, but the ingenious way this series of books is written and laid out is a 6 star effort

Reviewer: Fev (A palace in Baghdad, Iraq) - See all my reviews 
I haven't built this milling machine, but I just about got started. I made the pattern for the base and then sort of forgot about it
This is not a production machine by any means but if you build it, you will certainly understand how mills work

http://rapidshare.de/files/13347437/_Gingery_-_4._The_Milling_Machine__1982__OCR_7.0-2.6_LotB.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Ship Construction, Fifth Edition*
​*ISBN:* 0750648872
*Author:* D J Eyres
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 5 edition (May 15, 2001) 
*Language:* English
*Paperback:* 355 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750648872
*Summary:*
Ship Construction is a comprehensive text for students following BTEC courses in nautical science, naval architecture and shipbuilding, and courses leading to BSc (Nautical Science) or Extra Masters Certificate.

The author presents seven sections that begin with an introduction to ship building and conclude with the finished product. There is a concise description of all the relevant international regulations. The seven sections cover the development of ship types, materials and strengths of ships, welding and cutting, shipyard practice, ship structure and outfitting. Each section is broken down into several chapters that explore the topics in depth. 

The fifth edition expands further on the development of ship types over the last few years - discussion focussing on the latest views on bulk carrier safety. Welding and shipyard practices have been reviewed and revised in line with current practice. In addition, the book covers all the latest IMO and SOLAS information

Follows, chapter by chapter, the construction of a ship from start to finish.

IMO and SOLAS: latest information covered.

Essential for both nautical students and professional students of naval architecture

http://rapidshare.de/files/18383421/Ship_Construction_KINGDWARF.zip.html 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21076376/EYRES__D._J.__2001_._Ship_Construction__5th_ed._.rar ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

* Fundamentals of Photonics*
*ISBN:* 0471839655
*Author:* Bahaa E. A. Saleh / Malvin Carl Teich
*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience
*Edition:* 1 edition (August 15, 1991)
*Pages:* 992 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0471839655
*Summary:*
In recent years, photonics has found increasing applications in such areas as communications, signal processing, computing, sensing, display, printing, and energy transport. Now, Fundamentals of Photonics is the first self-contained introductory-level textbook to offer a thorough survey of this rapidly expanding area of engineering and applied physics. Featuring a logical blend of theory and applications, coverage includes detailed accounts of the primary theories of light, including ray optics, wave optics, electromagnetic optics, and photon optics, as well as the interaction of light with matter, and the theory of semiconductor materials and their optical properties. 
Presented at increasing levels of complexity, these sections serve as building blocks for the treatment of more advanced topics, such as Fourier optics and holography, guidedwave and fiber optics, photon sources and detectors, electro-optic and acousto-optic devices, nonlinear optical devices, fiber-optic communications, and photonic switching and computing. Included are such vital topics as: 

 Generation of coherent light by lasers, and incoherent light by luminescence sources such as light-emitting diodes 
 Transmission of light through optical components (lenses, apertures, and imaging systems), waveguides, and fibers 
 Modulation, switching, and scanning of light through the use of electrically, acoustically, and optically controlled devices 
 Amplification and frequency conversion of light by the use of wave interactions in nonlinear materials Detection of light by means of semiconductor photodetectors 
Each chapter contains summaries, highlighted equations, problem sets and exercises, and selected reading lists. Examples of real systems are included to emphasize the concepts governing applications of current interest, and appendices summarize the properties of one- and two-dimensional Fourier transforms, linear-systems theory, and modes of linear systems

13 MB djvu-file

the links to http://lib.mexmat.ru are working very intermittently
if you only get 403, try later
for me dl with browser works, but the dl window takes almost forever to open

http://lib.mexmat.ru/download/6918/ba7hmav4d2f1qi7gfkce8n5dg6
أو
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?link=dDLS5A 
pass: Golden Land Myanmar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/7783847/20050928_323CF22A.rar.html
Size: 12.7 MB
Password: ebooksclub.org
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13760731/Fundamentals_of_Photonics.rar.html
Password :www.islamway.com ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Learning from Accidents, Third Edition*
*ISBN:* 075064883X
*Author:* Trevor A. Kletz
*Publisher:* Gulf Professional Publishing 
*Edition:* 3 edition (September 12, 2001)
*Hardcover:* 352 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F075064883X
*Summary:*
Review of previous edition

"Trevor Kletz's book makes an invaluable contribution to the systematic, professional and scientific approach to accident investigation". The Chemical Engineer

Fully revised and updated, the third edition of Learning from Accidents provides more information on accident investigation, including coverage of accidents involving liquefied gases, building collapse and other incidents that have occurred because faults were invisible (e.g. underground pipelines).

By analysing accidents that have occurred Trevor Kletz shows how we can learn and thus be better able to prevent accidents happening again. Looking at a wide range of incidents, covering the process industries, nuclear industry and transportation, he analyses each accident in a practical and non-theoretical fashion and summarises each with a chain of events showing the prevention and mitigation which could have occurred at every stage. 

At all times Learning from Accidents, 3rd Edition emphasises cause and prevention rather than human interest or cleaning up the mess. Anyone involved in accident investigation and reporting of whatever sort and all those who work in industry, whether in design, operations or loss prevention will find this book full of invaluable guidance and advice
Completely up-dated
Shows, by analysing accidents that have occurred, how we can learn from them, and prevent the same accidents happening again

http://rapidshare.de/files/20888103/KLETZ__T._A.__2001_._Learning_from_Accidents__3rd_ed._.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/9761228/e075064883x.rar
password : www.blueportal.org
​​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Modern Physical Metallurgy and Materials Engineering, Sixth Edition*
*ISBN:* 0750645644
*Author:* R E SMALLMAN / R J Bishop
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 6 edition (December 8, 1999)
*Paperback:* 448 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750645644
*Summary:*
For many years, various editions of Smallman's Modern Physical Metallurgy have served throughout the world as a standard undergraduate textbook on metals and alloys. In 1995, it was rewritten and enlarged to encompass the related subject of materials science and engineering and appeared under the title Metals & Materials: Science, Processes, Applications offering a comprehensive amount of a much wider range of engineering materials. Coverage ranged from pure elements to superalloys, from glasses to engineering ceramics, and from everyday plastics to in situ composites, Amongst other favourable reviews, Professor Bhadeshia of Cambridge University commented: "Given the amount of work that has obviously gone into this book and its extensive comments, it is very attractively priced. It is an excellent book to be recommend strongly for purchase by undergraduates in materials-related subjects, who should benefit greatly by owning a text containing so much knowledge."

The book now includes new chapters on materials for sports equipment (golf, tennis, bicycles, skiing, etc.) and biomaterials (replacement joints, heart valves, tissue repair, etc.) - two of the most exciting and rewarding areas in current materials research and development. As in its predecessor, numerous examples are given of the ways in which knowledge of the relation between fine structure and properties has made it possible to optimise the service behaviour of traditional engineering materials and to develop completely new and exciting classes of materials. Special consideration is given to the crucial processing stage that enables materials to be produced as marketable commodities. Whilst attempting to produce a useful and relatively concise survey of key materials and their interrelationships, the authors have tried to make the subject accessible to a wide range of readers, to provide insights into specialised methods of examination and to convey the excitement of the atmosphere in which new materials are conceived and developed

http://rapidshare.de/files/3479925/Modern_physical_metallurgy_n_Materials_engineering-Smallman.pdf.html 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/9862576/Modern_Physical_Metallurgy_and_Materials_Engineering_-_bookwarez.org.rar.html
أو​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Microbiological Risk Assessment in Food Processing *
*Woodhead Publishing in Food Science and Technology*

*ISBN:* 0849315379
*Author:* Martyn Brown
*Publisher:* OTHER 
*Edition:* (October 16, 2002)
*Hardcover:* 301 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849315379​​
*Summary*
Microbiological Risk Assessment (MRA) is one of the most important recent developments in food safety management. Edited by two leading authorities, and with contributions from international experts in the field, Microbiological Risk Assessment in Food Processing provides detailed coverage of the key steps in MRA and how it can be used to improve food safety. The book discusses each of the key steps in MRA methodology, including risk communication. It also considers how MRA can be implemented in practice then examines the relationship of MRA to the use of microbiological criteria and HACCP systems. With its authoritative coverage of both principles and implementation, this book comprehensively covers MRA

http://rapidshare.de/files/9940523/MRAIFP.rar.html
Password: polyto05​أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/28028209/MRAFPMBMS.rar
Password: spiderman​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0849312183

Making the Most of HACCP
 Learning from Others' Experience 

(Woodhead Publishing in Food Science and Technology)
*Author:* Tom Mayes
*Publisher:* OTHER
*Publication Date:* 2001-06-05
*Number Of Pages:* 320

Editorial Description 
Based on the experience of those who have successfully implemented HACCP systems, this book addresses the needs of food processing businesses at all stages of HACCP system development. It provides information that enables those with HACCP systems to better develop their systems while helping their partners in the supply chain. It also provides guidance on the issues, such as enforcement and other practical HACCP strategies. The collection is edited by two internationally-recognized HACCP

Making the Most of HACCP - Learning from Others' Experience
T. Mayes & S. Mortimore
Size: 1.77 MB
Format: pdf

http://rapidshare.de/files/10005594/MMHACCP.rar.htm
Password: polyto05​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*



*

*Applied Dairy Microbiology*
*Fos Food Science and Technology*​
*Author:* Elmer H. Marth (Editor), James L. Steele (Editor)
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/082470536X
_Product Details_
*pages:* 744 pages
*Publisher:* Marcel Dekker
*ISBN:* 082470536X
*Average Customer Review:* N/A 
*Format:* PDF
*Size:* 7 MB Approx
*Supplier:* Amazon

*Summary*​The first book of its kind published in the United States since 1957, this comprehensive reference/text provides a thoroughly updated and expanded treatment of dairy microbiology from basic information on dairy foods to special topics, including the microbiology of milk-producing animals, probiotics, and conversion of whey into useful products. Applied Dairy Microbiology discusses the microbiology of the rumen and the role of microorganisms in milk synthesis explores the causes and contamination of raw milk by mastitis offers solutions to problems associated with raw milk, fluid milk products, concentrated and dried milk and whey, frozen dairy desserts, butter, other unfermented foods, in addition to fermented milks and cheese examines the genetics and metabolism of lactic acid bacteria as well as how they are used to produce fermented products emphasizes the importance of eliminating health concerns of salmonellosis, staphylococcal food poisoning, listeriosis, and other diseases introduces the Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Points (HACCP) approach to controlling pathogenic and spoilage microorganisms in dairy food processing features sampling and testing methods for assuring the quality and safety of milk products provides details on treating dairy wastes and complying with regulatory requirements and more! Containing over 1800 bibliographic citations, tables, drawings, and photographs, Applied Dairy Microbiology is an essential reference for food and dairy microbiologists, scientists, and technologists; quality control specialists; administrators of food and dairy programs in local, state, and federal regulatory agencies; dairy plant managers; ingredient suppliers to dairy industries; and veterinarians; as well as a lucid text for upper-level undergraduate and graduate students in these disciplines

http://rapidshare.de/files/3993574/Applied_Dairy_Microbiology.pdf.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/11271501/AppliedDairyMicrobiology.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16207245/AppliedDairyMicrobiology-KINGDWARF.zip.html ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual, Fifth Edition *
*(Estimator's Man-Hour Library)*​
*Summary*
This reference provides reliable piping estimating data including installation of pneumatic mechanical instrumentation used in monitoring various process systems. This new edition has been expanded and updated to include installation of pneumatic mechanical instrumentation, which is used in monitoring various process systems

http://rapidshare.de/files/20902608/PAGE__J._S.__1999_._Estimator_s_Piping_Man-Hour_Manual__5th_ed._.rar 
11.34MB
أو
http://www.uploading.com/?get=VRBXFTPH
password : www.blueportal.org
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/11560908/e0884152596.rar
password : www.blueportal.org ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

```
Book Description
The Engineers' Guide to Pressure Equipment incorporates both the technical and administrative aspects of vessel manufacture and use, introducing the basic principles of pressure equipment design, manufacture, quality assurance/inspection and operation during its
working life. Engineering data from a wide range of sources is included. The author guides the reader through the most commonly used current and recent pressure vessel codes and standards.

The Engineers' Guide to Pressure Equipment is an invaluable reference for engineers, technicians and students with activities in the pressure equipment business.


COMPLETE CONTENTS:

* Websites: Quick reference
* Pressure equipment types and components
* Basic design
* Applications of pressure vessel codes
* Manufacture, QA, inspection and testing
* Flanges, nozzles, valves and fittings
* Boilers and HRSGs
* Materials of construction
* Welding and NDT
* Failure
* Pressure Equipment
* Directives and legislation
* In-service inspection
* References and Information Sources
```

http://rapidshare.de/files/10188285/EnGuPrEq.rar.html
Pass: aslan.sutu​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0970055404
*Title:* Welding Secrets
*Author:* Hal Wilson
*Publisher:* Flyco Machine Company
*Publication Date:* 1990-06-12
*Number Of Pages:* 64
*Average Amazon Rating:* 2.0

Editorial Description 
Welding Secrets. No other book will prevent more accidents. It tells where not to weld and contains 75 photographs, 10 sketches and a wealth of knowledge from 49 years of experience. Welding Secrets explains why a weld bead shrinks more where it stops than it does where it starts. Pictures of test welds show the difference between "free expansion" and "confined expansion". It explains how stresses, caused by a weld made under confined expansion, can harm the workpiece

http://rapidshare.de/files/12300534/WTS_060201.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Machinery's Handbook Tool-Box Edition *
*Machinery's Handbook*
​*ISBN:* 0831126256
*Author:* Oberg
*Publisher:* Industrial Press 
*Edition:* 26th edition (April 15, 2000)
*Hardcover:* 2640 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0831126256
*Summary:*
After more than 85 years of continuous publication, Machinery's Handbook remains unchallenged as "The Bible" in its field, and the new 26th edition remains true to the Handbook's original design as an extraordinarily comprehensive yet practical and easy-to-use reference for mechanical and manufacturing engineers, designers, draftsmen, toolmakers, and machinists. Available in two versions-the toolbox edition and the larger-print edition-this valuable tool has been painstakingly updated and revised to reflect the needs of its users and changes in manufacturing. And just like in previous editions, existing material that is of proven worth is still included in order to provide for the needs of disciplines that are not as quick to develop. Both versions are thumb indexed for easy referencing. UNIQUE FEATURES * 80 pages of new content have been added and the entire text, including all tables and equations, has been reset and numerous figures have been redrawn. * Features significant format changes and major revisions, as well as new material on a variety of topics including: aerodynamic lubrication, high speed machining, grinding speeds and feeds, metalworking fluids, ISO surface texture, pipe welding, geometric dimensioning and tolerancing, gearing, and EDM. * Provides a new and innovative presentation on the econometrics of machining and grinding which is designed to help lower unit manufacturing costs and/or maximize production output in the most cost-effective way. * Contains a larger mathematics section that features new discussions of coordinate systems and interpolations. * The number of contents pages has been increased for many of the larger sections, and the index has been expanded and reorganized to include most of the many standards referenced in the Handbook. * Material on logarithms, trigonometry, and other topics, as well as sine bar tables have been restored

Download: 17.6 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/2263384/MH.rar.html 
Password : Dinamo
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/2263384/MH.rar.html
Pass : Dinamo 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321727/Machinery_s__handbook_26th_ed__Industrial_Press_.rar

وهذه أجزاء أخرى


```
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition GEARS SPLINES AND CAMS 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2940409/yl0.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2940409/yl0.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition THREADS AND THREADING 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2939937/yk0.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2939937/yk0.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition FASTENERS 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2934939/yj.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2934939/yj.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition MANUFACTURING PROCESSES 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2933436/yi.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2933436/yi.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition MACHNING OPERATIONS 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2934877/yh.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2934877/yh.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition TOOLING AND TOOLMAKING 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2934880/yg.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2934880/yg.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition DIMENSIONING GAGING AND MEASURING 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2933754/yf.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2933754/yf.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition PROPERTIES TREATMENT AND TESTING OF MATERIALS 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2932781/yd.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2932781/yd.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition STRENGTH OF MATERIALS 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2932421/yc.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2932421/yc.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition MECHANICS 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2931965/yb.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2931965/yb.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition MATHEMATICS 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/2931544/ya.zip.html"]http://rapidshare.de/files/2931544/ya.zip.html[/URL] 
Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition intro 
[url]http://rapidshare.de/files/2931337/y0.zip.html[/url]
```
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Handbook of Mold, Tool and Die Repair Welding *
*Welding & Metallurgy*
*ISBN:* 1884207820
*Author:* Steve Thompson
*Publisher:* Plastics Design Library 
*Edition*
*Language:* English
*Hardcover:* 250 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F1884207820

*Summary*
This book covers an important and frequently overlooked area of welding - the repair of molds, tools and dies. Because two rather different trades overlap in this process - welding and tool making, the materials and techniques involved have tended to be obscured. For many years, toolmakers and tool users have had to rely on the small number of specialist welders who do understand exactly what welding repair involves and have the skills to carry it out

Understanding the technical side of tool steels is frequently a problem for welders and understanding the practical side of welding can be a problem for machinists. This book has been written so that specialists from both sides can get to grips with the techniques and procedures involved

*Key Features*
- Wonderfully illustrated with diagrams that explain key points
- Exhaustive reference of steels in the first appendix (48 pages)
- "Reading it is like being taught to weld molds, tools and dies by a friend who is highly experienced in this trade

http://rapidshare.de/files/5614943/Handbook_of_Mold__Tool_and_Die_Repair_Welding_by_BOREE_.zip.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323742/Thompson_-_Handbook_of_Mold__Tool_and_Die_Repair_Welding__William_Andrew_1999_.rar ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*The CRC Handbook of Mechanical Engineering*
*Second Edition*
*ISBN:* 0849308666
*Author:* .
*Publisher:* CRC Press 
*Edition:* 2 edition (May 27, 2004)
*Hardcover:* 2434 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849308666
*Summary:*
This Second Edition of the CRC Handbook of Mechanical Engineering covers every important aspect of the subject in one single volume. It provides a reference for the practicing engineer in industry, government, and academia, with relevant background and up-to-date information on the most important topics of modern mechanical engineering. These topics include modern manufacturing and design, robotics, computer engineering, environmental engineering, economics and project management, patent law, bioengineering, and communication and information systems. The final chapter and appendix provide information regarding physical properties and mathematical and computational methods

CRC Handbook of Mechanical Engineering, 2nd ed., 2005
Total 95 MB in 5 parts of RAR files
http://rapidshare.de/files/18346639/CRC_HB_of_MechEng.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/18346981/CRC_HB_of_MechEng.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/18347330/CRC_HB_of_MechEng.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/18347677/CRC_HB_of_MechEng.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/18346281/CRC_HB_of_MechEng.part5.rar.html

أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/6729067/ME.2005.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/6729027/ME.2005.part2.rar
37.33 MB 42.92 +MB 
password :educ843

19
Robot Kinematics
19.1 Introduction
19.2 Description of Orientation
19.3 Direct Kinematics
19.4 Inverse Kinematics
19.5 Differential Kinematics
19.6 Differential Kinematics Inversion
19.7 Inverse Kinematics Algorithms
19.8 Further Reading
8
Assembly and Welding Processes and Their Monitoring and Control
8.1 Assembly Processes
8.2 Monitoring and Control of Resistance Welding Process
8.3 Monitoring and Control of Arc Welding Processes
References
http://rapidshare.de/files/6729027/ME.2005.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/6729067/ME.2005.part1.rar
chapters 19 and 8
http://rapidshare.de/files/6852166/CMEH2005__8_.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/6851511/CMEH2005__19_.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Foseco Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook*
* Eleventh Edition*
*ISBN:* 075064284X
*Author:* John Brown
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Edition:* 11 edition (August 14, 2000)
*Hardcover:* 384 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/075064284X
*Summary:*
The Foseco Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook is a practical reference book for all those concerned with making castings in any of the commonly used alloys, by any of the usual moulding methods.

International SI units are used throughout, but in almost all cases conversions to the more familiar Metric and Imperial units are given. Wherever possible, Casting Alloy Specifications include equivalent specifications for several countries as well as international specifications. Individual chapters cover the casting of light alloys, copper-based alloys, all types of cast-iron and steel. For each group of alloys,
specifications and typical applications are described, together with details of melting practice, metal treatment and casting practice. Sand moulding materials, including green sand and chemically bonded sands are also included

http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/BROWN__J._R.__2000_._Foseco_Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/9193386/Foseco-Non_ferrous_foundrymans_handbook-John_Brown.pdf.html
3.69MB​​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Foseco Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook*
*ISBN:* 0750642866
*Author:* John Brown
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 11th edition (November 8, 1999)
*Hardcover:* 304 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750642866
*Summary:*
The Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook provides a practical reference book for all those concerned with dealing with aluminium, copper and magnesium casting alloys.

International SI units are used throughout, but in almost all cases conversions to the more familiar Metric and Imperial units are given. Wherever possible, Casting Alloy Specifications include equivalent specifications for several countries as well as international specifications. Individual chapters cover the casting of all types of non-ferrous metals. For each group of alloys, specifications, and typical applications are described, together with details of melting practice, metal treatment and casting practice. Sand moulding materials, including green sand and chemically bonded sands are also included. Recently there have been many major technical developments including new sand binders, the adoption of metal filtration of castings and widespread use of computers for the optimisation of feeder design

http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346/BROWN__J._R.__1999_._Foseco_Non-Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook__11th_ed._.rar
أو
http://www.uploading.com/?get=UXWW3A7O
password : www.blueportal.org
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/9193386/Foseco-Non_ferrous_foundrymans_handbook-John_Brown.pdf.html
7.12MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0849323479
*Title:* Statistical Quality Control
*Author:* M. Jeya Chandra
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2001-06-21
*Number Of Pages:* 296
*Average Amazon Rating:* 

Editorial Description 
Integrates various theories in statistical quality control, imparting an understanding of the use of statistics in manufacturing. Presents techniques in the order of real applications, and dedicates whole chapters to Optimum Process Means, and Process Setting. For manufacturing professionals

http://rapidshare.de/files/16851092/Statistical_Quality_Control.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16708407/Chandra_Statistical_Quality_Control.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Statistical Process Control, Fifth Edition*
​*ISBN:* 0750657669
*Author:* John S Oakland
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 5 edition (April 16, 2003)
*Paperback:* 464 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750657669
*Summary:*
A highly successful title from one of the UK's leading exponents of TQM. The book features user-friendly presentation and reflects the latest thinking in the field. It will serve as a textbook for self or group instruction for both student and practicing engineers, scientists, technologists and managers and will prove invaluable to all.

Statistical process control is a tool, which enables both manufacturers and suppliers to achieve control of product quality by means of the application of statistical methods in the controlling process. This book gives the foundations of good quality management and process control, including an explanation of what quality is, and control of conformance and consistency during production. The text offers clear guidance and help to those unfamiliar with either quality control or statistical applications and coves all the necessary theory and techniques in a practical and non-mathematical manner. This book will be essential reading for anyone wishing to understand or implement modern statistical process control techniques.

* New edition is fully updated and includes a new chapter on Six Sigma
* Well-known, authoritative author who introduced statistical process control to thousands of organizations throughout the world
* Written in a practical way that minimizes the use of formulas and assumes no prior knowledge of statistics​ 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22343345/Statistical_Process_Control_KINGDWARF.zip.html 
 
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*High Integrity Die Casting Processes*​​*ISBN:* 0471201316
*Author:* Edward J. Vinarcik
*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience 
*Edition:* (September 20, 2002)
*Hardcover:* 256 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0471201316
*Summary:*
"It's about time that a practicing engineer with casting and academic experience has written a book that provides answers to questions about squeeze casting and semi-solid molding/forming that many engineers and students of casting need answered."
-Joseph C. Benedyk, PhD
Consultant and retired technical director, Alcoa
High Integrity Die Casting Processes provides a comprehensive look at the concepts behind advanced die casting technologies, including vacuum die casting, squeeze casting, and several variants of semi-solid metalworking. Practical applications for these processes are illustrated in numerous case studies.
This single-source reference tool presents the latest material in five sections:
* Basic concepts of die casting and molten metal flow
* High integrity die casting processes with case studies
* Product design considerations
* Controlling quality and avoiding defects
* Future advances under development
Key coverage includes a survey of liquid metal flow, strategies to overcome the limitations of conventional die casting, and potential defects unique to high integrity die casting processes. Also featured are methods for minimizing porosity, reducing cost by design, practical applied statistical process control techniques, designing for manufacturability, and containment methods for potential processing defects. Several chapters present detailed real-world examples illustrating the broad range of applications possible using high integrity die casting processes.
Included with this book is a CD-ROM containing PowerPoint(r) presentations for each chapter. These presentations can be used for training purposes in conjunction with numerous study questions designed to practically apply the content of the book to real-world situations. Selected PowerPoint(r) slides can be used to support engineering proposals, marketing presentations, or customer education seminars.
High Integrity Die Casting Processes is a valuable reference for both component producers and component users alike. Process engineers, tool designers, manufacturing engineers, production managers, and machine operators will acquire a better understanding of these advanced die casting processes to optimize manufacturing and improve product quality. Component designers, product engineers, purchasing agents, buyers, supplier quality engineers, and project managers will gain insight into these processes and develop superior products by design

http://mihd.net/1.448/EJVinarcik.rar.html
size: 4.64 MB
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/30074057/EJVinarcik.rar.html
أو
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/12766310744e8bc803472b6.75074164/EJVinarcik.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Constructing Measures: An Item Response Modeling Approach*

*Summary*
This book introduces rresearchers, practitioners, and advanced measurement students to a new, integrated view of measurement based on item response modeling and construct referencing

----------------------------------------------------------

Book: Constructing Measures: An Item Response Modeling Approach
Mark Wilson, (Lawrence Erlbaum Associates, 2004) 

Part I: A Constructive Approach to Measurement

Part II: The Four Building Blocks. Construct Maps. The Items Design. The Outcome Space. The Measurement Model

Part III: Quality Control Methods. Choosing and Evaluating a Measurement Model. Reliability. Validity

Part IV: A Beginning Rather Than a Conclusion. Next Steps in Measuring. The Cases Archive. GradeMap CD

Publisher's description: Constructing Measures introduces a way to understand the advantages and disadvantages of measurement instruments, how to use such instruments, and how to apply these methods to develop new instruments and/or adapt old ones. The author believes that the best way to learn is by doing. It is therefore recommended that the reader review the book while in the process of actually constructing an instrument

The book is organized around the steps taken while constructing an instrument. It opens with a summary of the constructive steps involved. Each step is then expanded on in the next four chapters. These chapters develop the "building blocks" that make up an instrument--the construct map, the design plan for the items, the outcome space, and the statistical measurement model. The next three chapters focus on quality control. They rely heavily on the calibrated construct map and review how to check if scores are operating consistently and how to evaluate the reliability and validity evidence. The book introduces a variety of item formats, including multiple-choice, open-ended, and performance items; projects; portfolios; Likert and Guttman items; behavioral observations; and interview protocols

Mark Wilson's Development Cycle

Each chapter includes several features to help the reader: a chapter overview provides the key concepts, related resources provide details for further investigation of certain topics, and exercises and activities provide an opportunity to apply the chapter's concepts. Some chapters feature appendices that describe parts of the instrument development process in more detail, numerical manipulations used in the text, and/or data results of computer analyses. A variety of examples from the behavioral and social sciences and education, including achievement and performance testing; attitude measures; health measures, such as quality of life, and general sociological scales demonstrate the application of the material

An accompanying CD features: "GradeMap" software with control files, output, and a data set to allow readers to compute all of the text's exercises and examples, and create and explore new analyses; and Case archives based on the book's examples so the reader can work through the entire development of an instrument and gain a greater understanding of the ways the approach varies depending on the circumstances

Constructing Measures is intended to serve as an advanced text or supplement in courses on item, test, or instrument development, measurement, item response theory, or Rasch analysis taught in a variety of departments, including education and psychology. The book also appeals to those who develop instruments, including industrial/organizational, educational, and school psychologists, health outcomes researchers, program evaluators, and sociological measurers. Knowledge of basic descriptive statistics and elementary regression is recommended

http://rapidshare.de/files/21798942/MWilsonConstructing.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13373751/Lawrence.Erlbaum_.Constructing.Measures.An.Item.Response.Modeling.Approach._2005_.YYePG.LotB.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Description
Design Controls for the Medical Device Industry provides real-world examples, strategies, and templates for the implementation of effective design control programs that meet current ISO 9000 and FDA QSR standards and regulations. It also offers product development models for the production of safe, durable, and cost-efficient medical devices and systems. The book details procedures utilized by leading companies to successfully meet FDA and end-user requirements, manufacture high-quality products, and improve and generate profit. It presents blueprints for the application, evaluation, and refinement of quality assurance and performance practices, from product launch through engineering and assembly

http://rapidshare.de/files/22342822/Design_Controls_for_the_Medical_Device_Industry_KINGDWARF.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*SMT Soldering Handbook, Second Edition*

*Summary*
Surface Mount Technology has had a profound influence on the electronics industry, and has led to the use of new materials, techniques and manufacturing processes. Since the first edition of this book was written, electronic assemblies have continued to become still smaller and more complex, while soldering still remains the dominant connecting technique. This is a comprehensive guide to current methods of soldering components to their substrates, written by one of the founding fathers of the technology. It also covers component placement, the post-CFC technology of cleaning after soldering, and the principles and methods of quality control and rework. New sections deal with Ball-Grid-Array (BGA) technology, lead-free solders, no-clean fluxes, and the current standard specifications for solders and fluxes.



Dr Rudolf Strauss has spent most of his working life with a leading manufacturer of solders and fluxes. He was responsible for a number of innovations including the concept of wave soldering, and for many years has been active as lecturer, consultant, and technical author.

His book explains the principles of soldering and surface mount technology in practical terms and plain language, free from jargon. It is addressed to the man, or woman, who has to do the job, but it will also be of help in planning manufacturing strategy and in making purchasing decisions relating to consumables and equipment.

Written by founding father of SMT technology
Standard specifications have been fully updated
New chapter covering Ball Grid Array (BGA) technology

http://rapidshare.de/files/21346823/STRAUSS__R.__1998_._SMT_Soldering_Handbook_-_Surface_Mount_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13469476/SMT_Soldering_Handbook__Second_Edition.rar.html ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

This Handbook is an authoritative reference for process and plant engineers, water treatment plant operators and environmental consultants. Practical information is provided for application to the treatment of drinking water and to industrial and municipal wastewater. The author presents material for those concerned with meeting government regulations, reducing or avoiding fines for violations, and making cost-effective decisions while producing a high quality of water via physical, chemical, and thermal techniques.

Included in the texts are sidebar discussions, questions for thinking and discussing, recommended resources for the reader, and a comprehensive glossary.

Two companion books by Cheremisinoff are available:
Handbook of Air Pollution Control Technologies, and Handbook of Solid Waste Management and Waste Minimization Technologies.

* Covers the treatment of drinking water as well as industrial and municipal wastewater
* Cost-efficiency considerations are incorporated in the discussion of methodologies
* Provides practical and broad-based information in one comprehensive source

Book Info
Covers the treatment of drinking water as well as industrial and municipal wastewater. Provides practical and broad-based information in one comprehensive source

​
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2002_._Handbook_of_Water_and_Wastewater_Treatment_Technologies.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/9145885/HWWTT.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/9145627/HWWTT.part1.rar.html
PASSWORD: www.AvaxHome.ru
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Practical Design of Ships and Other Floating Structures*

*Summary*
This proceedings contains the papers presented at The 8th International Symposium on Practical Design of Ships and Other Floating Structures held in China in September 2001 - the first PRADS of the 21st Century.


The overall aim of PRADS symposia is to advance the design of ships and other floating structures as a professional discipline and science by exchanging knowledge and promoting discussion of relevant topics in the fields of naval architecture and marine and offshore engineering. In line with the aim, in welcoming the new era, this Symposium is intended to increase international co-operation and give a momentum for the new development of design and production technology of ships and other floating structures for efficiency, economy, safety, and environmental production

The main themes of this Symposium are Design Synthesis, Production, Hydrodynamics, Structures and Materials of Ships and Floating Systems. Proposals for over 270 papers from 26 countries and regions within the themes were received for PRADS 2001, and about 170 papers were accepted for presentation at the symposium. With the high quality of the proposed papers the Local Organising Committee had a difficult task to make a balanced selection and to control the total number of papers for fitting into the allocated time schedule approved by the Standing Committee of PRADS

http://rapidshare.de/files/21140446/WU__Y.-S.__2001_._Practical_Design_of_Ships_and_Other_Floating_Structures__vol._1_.rar
13.5MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Extractive Metallurgy of Copper** 4th Edition*

*Summary*
This new edition has been extensively revised and updated since the 3rd edition published in 1994. It contains an even greater depth of industrial information, focussing on how copper metal is extracted from ore and scrap, and how this extraction could be made more efficient. 

Modern high intensity smelting processes are presented in detail, specifically flash, Contop, Isasmelt, Noranda, Teniente and direct-to-blister smelting. Considerable attention is paid to the control of SO2 emissions and manufacture of H2SO4. Recent developments in electrorefining, particularly stainless steel cathode technology are examined. Leaching, solvent extraction and electrowinning are evaluated together with their impact upon optimizing mineral resource utilization. The book demonstrates how recycling of copper and copper alloy scrap is an important source of copper and copper alloys. Copper quality control is also discussed and the book incorporates an important section on extraction economics
Each chapter is followed by a summary of concepts previously described and offers suggested further reading and references

http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508/DAVENPORT__W._G.__2002_._Extractive_Metallurgy_of_Copper__4th_ed._.rar 
أو
http://www.uploading.com/?get=XSK4I4MR
password : www.blueportal.org​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Environmental Engineering*
*Author:* Ruth Weiner / Robin Matthews
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750672943



​
_Product Details_
*pages:* 500 pages
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*ISBN:* 0750672943
*Average Customer Review:* N/A 
*Format:* 
*Size:* 
*Supplier:* 
*Summary:*
This book provides a comprehensive introduction to air, water, noise, and radioactive materials pollution and its control. Legal and regulatory principles and risk analysis are included in addition to engineering principles.

The text presents the engineering principles governing the generation and control of air and water pollutants, solid and hazardous waste, and noise. Water quality and drinking water treatment are discussed, as well as the elements of risk analysis. Radioactive waste generation and treatment in relation to the nuclear fuel cycle, are discussed. The health and environmental effects of all these pollutants are discussed. An introduction to the Federal laws and regulations governing pollution is included.

- This text embraces the latest thinking in environmental engineering

- Includes updates in regulation and current pollution abatement technologies

http://rapidshare.de/files/20922522/WEINER__R._F.__2003_._Environmental_Engineering__4th_ed._.rar 
8.13MB
أو​http://rapidshare.de/files/7210585/Environmental_Engineering_4E.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Introduction to Logistics Systems Planning and Control *
*Wiley Interscience Series in Systems and Optimization*

*Summary*
Logistics is defined as a business planning framework for the management of material, service, information and capital flows. Logistic systems have received considerable attention in the last 10 years, as they constitute one of the cornerstones in the design and control of production systems and the modeling of supply chains. This renewed interest is partly due to the recognition that well-known planning and control systems such as ‘Manufacturing Resources Planning’ and ‘Just in Time’ systems fail to establish a sound integration of lead time management, capacity planning and quality considerations. 

This book uniquely
[*]Presents a balanced treatment of quantitative methods for logistics systems planning, organization and control. 
[*]Each topic is illustrated with real examples. 
[*]Each chapter features an annotated bibliography of key references. 
[*]Features a number of case studies that show how the methods can be applied to complex logistics problems. 
[*]Assumes only a basic knowledge of operations research. 
[*]Supported by a Website (h++p://wileylogisticsbook.dii.unile.it) featuring exercises and teaching material.

A unique, leading edge title for researchers, practitioners, and students of logistics and supply chain management, in both academia; engineering, computer science, management science, undergraduate, graduate students and industry professionals

http://rapidshare.de/files/22084435/GGhiani.rar.html
Password (if required):: www.AvaxHome.ru
أو
http://snipurl.com/puz1
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/1880719/Wiley.Introduction.to.Logistics.Systems.Planning.and.Control.eBook-TLFeBOOK.pdf.html ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 0080440649
*Author:* Yukitaka Murakami
*Publisher:* Elsevier Science
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0080440649
*Summary:*
. This book is an English translation of the original Japanese, first published in 1993, but with two brand new chapters on fatigue failure of steels and the effect of surface roughness on fatigue strength. The first part of this book includes a concise explanation of metal fatigue. The methodology employed is based on important and reliable experimental results and may be usefully applied to other fatigue problems not directly treated in the book. The second half mainly addresses problems related to the influence of nonmetallic inclusions. This includes the introduction of an inclusion rating method based on the statistics of extremes, which will be useful not only for fatigue strength evaluation but also for making improvements in steel processing and material quality control.
Engineers and researchers involved in the study of metal fatigue should find this work useful for solving practical problems in industry and developing new laboratory

*http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567/MURAKAMI__Y.__2002_._Metal_Fatigue_-_Effects_of_Small_Defects_and_Nonmetallic_Inclusions.rar* ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 0126185204
*Author:* Ben Zion Sandler
*Publisher:* Academic Press
*Edition:* 2 edition (April 28, 1999)
*Pages:* 433 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0126185204
*Summary*
*Robotics, Second Edition* is an essential addition to the toolbox of any engineer or hobbyist involved in the design of any type of robot or automated mechanical system. It is the only book available that takes the reader through a step-by step design process in this rapidly advancing specialty area of machine design.
This book provides the professional engineer and student with important and detailed methods and examples of how to design the mechanical parts of robots and automated systems. Most robotics and automation books today emphasis the electrical and control aspects of design without any practical coverage of how to design and build the components, the machine or the system. The author draws on his years of industrial design experience to show the reader the design process by focusing on the real, physical parts of robots and automated systems.

* Answers the questions: How are machines built? How do they work? How does one best approach the design process for a specific machine?
* Thoroughly updated with new coverage of modern concepts and techniques, such as rapid modeling, automated assembly, parallel-driven robots and mechatronic systems
* Calculations for design completed with Mathematica which will help the reader through its ease of use, time-saving methods, solutions to nonlinear equations, and graphical display of design processes
* Use of real-world examples and problems that every reader can understand without difficulty
* Large number of high-quality illustrations 
* Self-study and homework problems are integrated into the text along with their solutions so that the engineering professional and the student will each find the text very useful

http://rapidshare.de/files/21115723/SANDLER__B.-Z.__1999_._Robotics_-_Designing_the_Mechanisms_for_Automated_Machinery__2nd_ed._.rar
أو
http://snipurl.com/qwrm
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/6117323/robotics_Designing_the_Mechanisms_for_Automated_Machinery.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*

A leap forward in the field of robotics
Until now, most of the advances in robotics have taken place in structured environments. Scientists and engineers have designed highly sophisticated robots, but most are still only able to operate and move in predetermined, planned environments designed specifically for the robots and typically at very high cost. This new book takes robotics to the next level by setting forth the theory and techniques needed to achieve robotic motion in unstructured environments. The ability to move and operate in an arbitrary, unplanned environment will lead to automating a wide range of new robotic tasks, such as patient care, toxic site cleanup, and planetary exploration.
The approach that opens the door for robots to handle unstructured tasks is known as Sensing-Intelligence-Motion (SIM), which draws from research in topology, computational complexity, control theory, and sensing hardware. Using SIM as an underlying foundation, the author's carefully structured presentation is designed to:

* Formulate the challenges of sensor-based motion planning and then build a theoretical foundation for sensor-based motion planning strategies
* Investigate promising algorithmic strategies for mobile robots and robot arm manipulators, in both cases addressing motion planning for the whole robot body
* Compare robot performance to human performance in sensor-based motion planning to gain better insight into the challenges of SIM and help build synergistic human-robot teams for tele-operation tasks. It is both exciting and encouraging to discover that robot performance decisively exceeds human performance in certain tasks requiring spatial reasoning, even when compared to trained operators
* Review sensing hardware that is necessary to realize the SIM paradigm

Some 200 illustrations, graphic sketches, and photos are included to clarify key issues, develop and validate motion planning approaches, and demonstrate full systems in operation.
As the first book fully devoted to robot motion planning in unstructured environments, Sensing, Intelligence, Motion is a must-read for engineers, scientists, and researchers involved in robotics. It will help them migrate robots from highly specialized applications in factories to widespread use in society where autonomous robot motion is needed*

http://rapidshare.de/files/26797190/John.Wiley.and.Sons.Sensing.Intelligence.Motion-How.Robots.and.Humans.Move.rar.html
Password: ebooksatkoobe​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Paperback: 299 pages 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill/TAB Electronics; 1 edition (June 27, 2003) 
Language: English 
ISBN: 007141200X 

Book Info
Text offers a one-stop source for everything needed for the mechanical design of state-of-the-art mobile robots. For hobbyists and professionals. Illustrated. Softcover.

From the Back Cover
The Ultimate Mobile Robot Mechanical Design Reference 
Both hobbyists and professionals will treasure this unique and distinctive sourcebook -- the most thorough -- and thoroughly explained -- compendium of robot mechanisms and devices ever assembled. Written and illustrated specifically for people fascinated with mobile robots, Robot Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Illustrated offers a one-stop source for everything needed for the mechanical design of state-of-the-art mobile 'bots. 

New Mechanisms, New Systems, New Devices 
Written by a leading robot designer -- designer of robots used at the horizon of mobile robotics -- this resource offers a collection of both new and classic robotic mechanisms and devices unmatched in scope, from such high-level sources as the mechanical engineers' mainstay, Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Illustrated. Paul Sandin's superlative reference also brings you new robotic mechanisms and devices that have never before been collected! Inside youâ??ll find: 
* The most extensive array of mechanisms and devices for mobile robots ever compiled 
* Innovations in high-mobility suspension systems and drivetrains 
* A wide range of steering systems and techniques 
* Insights and diagrams on manipulator and gripper mechanisms and geometries 
* Details on robust mechanical sensor systems 
* Robot motor control electronics explained with the non-EE in mind 
* Inspiration to take you to the next level in mobile robots -- and beyond 

Dream It and Build It -- With THE Resource on High-Mobility Robots 

http://rapidshare.de/files/16550460/McGraw-Hill_-_Robot_Mechanisms_And_Mechanical_Devices_Illustrated.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/6220786/PESandin.rar.html 
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Process Modeling in Composites Manufacturing*
* (Manufacturing Engineering and Materials Processing, 59)*

*Summary*
An ideal introductory text, this book helps readers understand and improve current manufacturing processes as well as invent novel composite processing techniques. It includes qualitative questions and fill-in-the-blank exercises along with quantitative problems. The contents covers transport equations especially geared towards polymer flows, the basics of fluid mechanics and heat transfer principles, short fiber suspension and advanced thermoplastic manufacturing methods, reaction and crystallization kinetics and permeability of fabrics, conventional assumptions in polymer composite processing, and modeling tools such as dimensionless analysis and closed forms solutions

http://rapidshare.de/files/21229168/PMCM.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

* Thermal Design of Electronic Equipment*
*ISBN:* 0849300827
*Author:* Ralph Remsburg
*Publisher:* CRC Press
*Edition:* (September 27, 2000)
*Pages:* 400 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0849300827
*Summary*
In a field where change and growth is inevitable, new electronic packaging problems continually arise. Smaller, more powerful devices are prone to overheating, causing intermittent system failures, corrupted signals, lower MTBF, and outright system failure. Since convection cooling is the heat transfer path most engineers take to deal with thermal problems, it is appropriate to gain as much understanding about the underlying mechanisms of fluid motion as possible. Thermal Design of Electronic Equipment is the only book that specifically targets the formulas used by electronic packaging and thermal engineers. It presents heat transfer equations dealing with polyalphaolephin (PAO), silicone oils, perfluorocarbons, and silicate ester-based liquids. Instead of relying on theoretical expressions and text explanations, the author presents empirical formulas and practical techniques that allow you to quickly solve nearly any thermal engineering problem in electronic packaging

http://rapidshare.de/files/7473161/CRC_Press_-_Thermal_Design_of_Electronic_Equipment_MAZ.rar.html ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Non-Newtonian FLow in the Process Industries*

*Summary*
Non-Newtonian materials are encountered in virtually all of the chemical and process industries and a full understanding of their nature and flow characteristics is an essential requirement for engineers and scientists involved in their formulation and handling. This book will bridge the gap between much of the highly theoretical and mathematically complex work of the rheologist and the practical needs of those who have to design and operate plants in which these materials are handled and processed. At the same time, numerous references are included for the benefit of those who need to delve more deeply into the subject.

The starting point for any work on non-newtonian fluids is their characterisation over the range of conditions to which they are likely to be subjected during manufacture or utilisation, and this topic is treated early on in the book in a chapter commissioned from an expert in the field of rheological measurements. Coverage of topics is extensive and this book offers a unique and rich selection of material including the flow of single phase and multiphase mixtures in pipes, in packed and fluidised bed systems, heat and mass transfer in boundary layers and in simple duct flows, and mixing etc.

An important and novel feature of the book is the inclusion of a wide selection of worked examples to illustrate the methods of calculation. It also incorporates a large selection of problems for the reader to tackle himself

http://rapidshare.de/files/20863602/CHHABRA__R._P.__1999_._Non-Newtonian_Flow_in_the_Process_Industries.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Thermodynamic and Transport Properties of Fluids*
* SI Units*

*Summary*
The fifth edition of Thermodynamic and Transport Properties of Fluids incorporates two new tables: other material is being retained essentially as in the fourth edition, although tables beyond p.11 will be on different pages.The new tables are as follows: Data of Refrigerant 134a (tetrafluoroethane - CH2F-CF3) are being added because this refrigerant is environmentally more acceptable than Refrigerant 12 which it replaces. The table of R12 is being retained, however, because R12 will survive in much equipment for a long time. At present it is still uncertain whether R134a is a medium-term substitute, or will be used for much longer than a decade.Figure 15.11 from Engineering Thermodynamics, Work and Heat Transfer (Rogers & Mayhew, Longman 1992) is being included. The table contains, for selected substances, molar enthalpies and molar Gibbs functions of formation, and Equilibrium constants of formation, as well as molar heat capacities and absolute entropies

http://rapidshare.de/files/27515993/Thermodynamic_Fluids.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Description
Inverse problems have been the focus of a growing number of research efforts over the last 40 years-and rightly so. The ability to determine a "cause" from an observed "effect" is a powerful one. Researchers now have at their disposal a variety of techniques for solving inverse problems, techniques that go well beyond those useful for relatively simple parameter estimation problems. The question is, where can one find a single, comprehensive resource that details these methods?The answer is the Inverse Engineering Handbook. Leading experts in inverse problems have joined forces to produce the definitive reference that allows readers to understand, implement, and benefit from a variety of problem-solving techniques. Each chapter details a method developed or refined by its contributor, who provides clear explanations, examples, and in many cases, software algorithms. The presentation begins with methods for parameter estimation, which build a bridge to boundary function estimation problems. The techniques addressed include sequential function estimation, mollification, space marching techniques, and adjoint, Monte Carlo, and gradient-based methods. Discussions also cover important experimental aspects, including experiment design and the effects of uncertain parameters.While many of the examples presented focus on heat transfer, the techniques discussed are applicable to a wide range of inverse problems. Anyone interested in inverse problems, regardless of their specialty, will find the Inverse Engineering Handbook to be a unique and invaluable compendium of up-to-date techniques

http://rapidshare.de/files/7711982/InvEngHan.rar.html
pass: aslan.sutu​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Handbook of Industrial Mixing*
* Science and Practice*​
*Summary*
Practical insights from the leading professionals in the field While process objectives are critical to the successful manufacturing of a product, if the mixing scale-up fails to produce the required results, the costs of manufacturing can increase significantly. Although there are several industrial operations in which mixing requirements are readily scaled up from established correlations, many operations require a more thorough evaluation. This comprehensive handbook presents the latest methods for recognizing these more complex operations and offers alternative mixing designs for critical applications. The core mixing design topics discussed are: Homogeneous blending in tanks and in-line mixers Dispersion of gases in liquids with subsequent mass transfer Suspension and distribution of solids in liquids Liquid-liquid dispersions Heat transfer Reactions, both homogeneous and heterogeneous Along with focusing on industrial design and the operation of mixing equipment, the Handbook of Industrial Mixing contains summaries of the foundations on which these applications are based. In order to accomplish this, most chapters are written by both an industrialist and an academic. Intended for the practicing engineer who needs to both identify and solve mixing problems, this book also provides concise discussions on theoretical background and uses many illustrative examples when covering applications

http://rapidshare.de/files/21722954/ELPaul.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers*

*Summary*
Save time with this collection of straightforward, common-sense techniques that provide quick, accurate solutions to your engineering problems. 

Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers assembles hundreds of shortcuts, calculations, practical "how-to" methods, and concise background reviews into one convenient volume. 

Whether you're concerned with design, selection, or performance, you'll find fast, accurate answers here - all without wading through pages of theory. 

Experts from all engineering disciplines have packed this book's sixteen chapters with design criteria and practical tips. You'll find easy-to-read descriptions on fluids, heat transfer, thermodynamics, seals, pumps, and compressors, drivers, gears, and bearings, as well as piping and pressure vessels. 
Also covers tribology, vibrations, materials, stress and fatigue, instrumentation, and engineering economics.

Save time with this collection of straightforward, common-sense techniques that provide quick, accurate solutions to your engineering problems. 

Hundreds of shortcuts, calculations and practical "how-to" methods in one convenient volume. 

Fast, accurate answers to design, selection, or performance issues

http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/POPE__J._E.__1996_._Rules_of_Thumb_for_Mechanical_Engineers.rar
18 MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

```
Cengel, Yunus A. and M. A. Boles, Thermodynamics An Engineering Approach, 5th ed, McGraw-Hill
PDF| English | 2006 |rar 31 Mb | Ed. 5 | ISBN: 0073107689

[SIZE=2]Description[/SIZE]
The worldwide bestseller Thermodynamics: An Engineering Approach brings further refinement to an approach that emphasizes a physical understanding of the fundamental concepts of thermodynamics. The authors offer an engineering textbook that "talks directly to tomorrow's engineers in a simple yet precise manner, that encourages creative thinking, and is read by the students with interest and enthusiasm."
The new edition features an early introduction of the first law of thermodynamics, separate coverage of closed systems energy analysis, combined coverage of control volume mass and energy analysis, and revised coverage of compressible flow. Over 300 comprehensive problems have been added to this physically intuitive text, many of which come from industrial applications.

[SIZE=2]Contents[/SIZE]
1 Introduction and Basic Concepts
2 Energy Conversion and General Energy Analysis
3 Properties of Pure Substances
4 Energy Analysis of Closed Systems
5 Mass and Energy Analysis of Control Volumes
6 The Second Law of Thermodynamics
7 Entropy
8 Energy: A Measure of Work Potential
9 Gas Power Cycles
10 Vapor and Combined Power Cycles
11 Refrigeration Cycles
12 Thermodynamic Property Relations
13 Gas Mixtures
14 Gas Vapor Mixtures and Air-Conditioning
15 Chemical Reactions
16 Chemical and Phase Equilibrium
17 Compressible Flow
Appendix 1 Property Tables and Charts (SI Units)
Appendix 2 Property Tables and Charts (English Units)
```
 
http://rapidshare.de/files/24879969/Thermodynamics_por_axis.rar
31MB PDF​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

An Introduction to Fire Dynamics
 2nd Edition

Book Description
An Introduction to Fire Dynamics Second Edition Dougal Drysdale University of Edinburgh, UK Fire Safety Engineering, identified in the original edition as 'a relatively new discipline', has since grown significantly in stature, as Fire Safety Engineers around the world begin to apply their skills to complex issues that defy solution by the old 'prescriptive' approach to fire safety. This second edition has the same structure as the first highly successful text, but has been updated with the latest research results. Fire processes are discussed and quantified in terms of the mechanisms of heat transfer and fluid flow. Problems addressed include:
* The conditions necessary for ignition and steady burning of combustible materials to occur
* How large a fire has to become before fire detectors and sprinkler heads will operate
* The circumstances that can lead to flashover in a compartment
This book is unique in that it identifies fire science and fire dynamics and provides the scientific background necessary for the development of fire safety engineering as a professional discipline. It is essential reading for all those involved in this wide ranging field, from Fire Prevention Officers to Consulting Engineers, whether involved in problems of fire risk assessment, fire safety design, or fire investigation. It will also be of considerable interest and value to research scientists working in building design, fire physics and chemistry

http://rapidshare.de/files/12737325/0471972916.rar.html
Pass: ebooksclub.org​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 0849316995
*Author:* Charles E. Baukal
*Publisher:* CRC Press
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849316995
*Summary:*
Industry relies heavily on the combustion process. The already high demand for energy, primarily from combustion, is expected to continue to rapidly increase. Yet, the information is scattered and incomplete, with very little attention paid to the overall combustion system. Designed for practicing engineers, Heat Transfer in Industrial Combustion eclipses the extant literature with an emphasis on the aspects of heat transfer that directly apply to industry.From a practical point of view, the editor organizes relevant papers into a single, coherent resource. The book encompasses heat transfer, thermodynamics, and fluid mechanics, including the little-covered subjects of the use of oxygen to enhance combustion and flame impingement. Maximizing applications and minimizing theory, it covers modes of heat transfer, computer modeling, heat transfer from flame impingement, from burners, low temperature, high temperature, and advanced applications, and more.The theoretical focus of most literature has created a clear need for a practical treatment of the heat transfer as it applies to industrial combustion systems. With detailed coverage and extensive references, Heat Transfer in Industrial Combustion fills this void.Features

http://rapidshare.de/files/6025927/HEAT_TRANSFER_IN_INDUSTRIAL_COMBUSTION.rar.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 3540250018
*Title:* Free-Convective Heat Transfer : With Many Photographs of Flows and Heat Exchange
*Author:* Oleg G. Martynenko Pavel P. Khramtsov 
*Publisher:* Springer
*Publication Date:* 2005-08-01
*Number Of Pages:* 516

Editorial Description 
Free Convective Heat Transfer is a thorough survey of various kinds of free-convective flows and heat transfer. Reference data are accompanied by a large number of photographs originating from different optical visualization methods illustrating the different types of flow. The formulas derived from numerical and analytical investigations are valuable tools for engineering calculations. They are written in their most compact and general form in order to allow for an extensive range

http://rapidshare.de/files/25254357/Free-Convective_Heat_Transfer.rar.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0071410414
*Title:* Heat Transfer Calculations
*Author:* Myer Kutz
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Professional
*Publication Date:* 2005-08-25
*Number Of Pages:* 768

Editorial Description 
Packed with laws, formulas, calculations solutions, enhancement techniques and rules of thumb, this practical manual offers fast, accurate solutions to the heat transfer problems mechanical engineers face everyday

http://rapidshare.de/files/28846247/Heat_Transfer_Calculations.rar.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Heat Transfer Handbook*

*Summary*
Chapters contributed by thirty world-renown experts
* Covers all aspects of heat transfer, including micro-scale and heat transfer in electronic equipment
* An associated Web site offers computer formulations on thermophysical properties that provide the most up-to-date values

Book Info
Handbook provides thorough and up-to-date coverage of heat transfer concepts and applications. Includes hard data, formulas, and specifications for the critical aspects of heat transfer. Offers a hands-on resource for solving day-to-day issues across a variety of applications. For engineers and researchers

http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/BEJAN__A.__2003_._Heat_Transfer_Handbook.rar
20MB
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/15962216/HeatTransferHandbook_muyac.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13362281/HTHandbook.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Review
"Sanjay Mazumdar's book entitled Composites Manufacturing is intended to serve as a textbook for college students and/or a self-study took for engineers and professionals in the composites industry...The book is well written and illustrated, logically organized and easy to follow. This book is a welcome to my library and is recommended to the readers with interest in the manufacturing of composites." -Jovan Mijovic, Professor, Polytechnic University "…a very good book that provides a comprehensive coverage for many aspects of Manufacturing of Composites…For a newcomer, this book provides a good introduction into the many facets of Composites Manufacturing that needs to be known." Professor Hoa, pioneer of the course on Composite Manufacturing, CompositesWeek "…a wonderful checklist for those of us that have spent 30 years in the composite industry. It is a wonderful tool chest of knowledge that we all can use for review. This book is very much needed in the industry, to help train new people in the craft that most of us learned by the school of trial and error…I no longer see this book as it is being read by everyone around here…very impressed with this new book." -John Turner, Senior Manufacturing Engineer at Hitco Carbon Composites, Inc., "A comprehensive guide to composites that encompasses aspects for design, manufacture, tooling, and cost considerations of this complex field for aerospace and commercial applications. This book is an excellent source of information for all disciplines, bringing together both introductory and advanced resources in one publication." -Gerald E. Sutton, Vice President-RTM Advanced Technical Products, Inc., Intellitec Division, DeLand, Florida, USA "This book is suitable for a broad range of users. It focuses on the fundamental processes an engineer or program manager must address when planning to employ advanced composites into his or her project. The book encompasses the latest technology and design issues as composite design science matures." -John Marks, Vice President and General Manager, COI Materials Inc., San Diego, California, USA " …Provides a broad overview of the topics of composites manufacturing…Pulls together key references and provides guidelines to help navigate through this complex field…Covers many topics not often covered elsewhere, such as production planning, cost, and recycling…" -Timothy Gutowski, Professor Department of Mechanical Engineering, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA "This is a good, basic introduction to the field of composites manufacturing and product development. The cost estimating and production planning chapters are very comprehensive. It contains many references to sources of more detailed information." -Dr. John O. Taylor, Vice President, Engineering and R&D, Goodrich Corporation, Glacier Garlock Bearings Division, Thorofare, New Jersey, USA

Book Description
Several companies are now manufacturing reinforced composite products and researchers are developing manufacturing methods without a reference that thoroughly covers the manufacturing guidelines. Composites Manufacturing: Materials, Product, and Process Engineering fills this void. It encompasses all of the aspects of high-quality, low cost composite parts manufacturing. The author presents a fundamental classification of processes, helping you understand where a process fits within the overall scheme and which process is best suited for a particular component

http://rapidshare.de/files/18379854/COMPOSITES_MANUFACTURING_Materials__Product__and_Process_Engineering_KINGDWARF.zip.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Project Planning, Scheduling & Control, 3rd Edition

By: James P. Lewis
ISBN: 0071360506
Publisher: McGraw-Hill - 2000-12-19
Hardcover | 3 Edition | 550 Pages | List Price: $50.00 (USD) | Sales Rank: 80326
Product Dimensions: 9.24 x 6.2 x 1.75 inches

Unique among project management books, Project Planning, Scheduling Control is renowned for its applications-oriented, non-theoretical understanding of the flexibility required in day-to-day management situations. New material in this long-awaited third edition includes easy-to-follow guidelines for managing multiple projects, effective risk management strategies, an innovative blueprint for developing a workable project methodology, and more.


Practical, proven, and down-to-earth guidance for effective project management.


Interesting Enough 
I only read this book because it was a requirement for a college course. Turns out the book is interesting enough to keep my attention. Large print makes for a quick and easy read. Plenty of diagrams as well.

Even non-project managers can find this useful! 
I'm not a project manager by training, (I've had no formal 'lessons' in the craft,) but I do perform the work of a PM, and this book has been a life-saver at times. It has helped me understand the basics of what I need to do in my current role, and helped me understand what to focus on first to ensure I don't flounder too much. Thank you Mr. Lewis for putting this book together! (I also have your more basic "Fundamentals of Project Management" paperback, also a good buy!

Good project management book, weak on customer requirements 
I haven't completely read the book yet, but it's been very helpful so far. The book is definitely a page turner and does not get too wrapped up on dry theory. The author rapidly fires through most all of the key topics for project management, often citing experts in the field that you can read to learn more.

The author points out that most projects fail because of poor definition. It's unfortunate his book doesn't fully describe how to prevent this, especially when it comes to really connecting to customers and understand what they need out of the project. This might be very obvious if your customers of the project work in your same firm. Of course you may also be the customer of the project. If you're not though, you're going to need more than this book to deliver the *right* product.

Excellent for Project Managers 
I am a student in the Project Management Program at Northwestern University, this book will give you the fundamental of Project Management, graphic and explanation are great.

Excellent book for all PMs 
This is an excellent book for all project managers. The concepts are presented with lots of examples which makes it easy to read. The chapter on EAV is great!!

Recommended for all new to PM and a reference book for all practicing PMs. It should serve as a handy reference book for all level of PM's

http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=44633
أو
http://mihd.net/5.38/0071360506.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/29705150/0071360506.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Hazardous Chemicals Handbook, Second Edition*

*Summary*
"Every health and safety practitioner should have a copy of this handbook as it is not simply of value to those working in the chemical and related industries, it is also of value to those studying for advanced health and safety qualifications."

Safety & Health Practitioner


The authors' aim with this handbook, is to provide a rapid ready-reference to help in the often complex task of handling, using and disposing of chemicals safely and with minimum risk to people's health or damage to facilities or to the environment. 

The book provides look-up data, and concise, clear explanations of general chemical principles, physiochemical and reactive properties, toxicities and exposure limits, flammability characteristics, monitoring techniques, personal protection and other parameters and requirements relating to compliance with designated safe practice, control of risks to people's health and limitation of environmental impact.

Over 600 pages of valuable reference materialIncludes information on physiochemical and reactive properties, toxicities and exposure limits, flammability characteristics, monitoring techniques, personal protection and other parameters and requirements relating to complianceSummarizes core information for quick reference in the workplace or in transit

http://rapidshare.de/files/21074118/CARSON__P.__2002_._Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16203945/Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook-KINGDWARF.zip.html 
1.9MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Surface Production Operations, Volume 2*
*Second Edition *
* Design of Gas-Handling Systems and Facilities*
* (Surface Production Operations)*
*Summary*
This revised edition puts the most current information about gas-handling systems and facilities at your fingertips. The authors channelled their classroom and field experience into this volume, which features many new sections such as:

* Heat recovery units
* Kinetic inhibitors and anti-agglomerators
* Trays and packing for distillation and absorption towers
* Compressor valves
* Foundation design considerations for reciprocating compressors
* Pressure vessel issues and components 
* Nox reduction in engines and turbines
* Safety management systems

This book walks you through the equipment and processes used in gas-handling operations to help you design and manage a production facility. Production engineers will keep this volume on the desktop for the latest information on how to DESIGN, SPECIFY, and OPERATE gas-handling systems and facilities. The book allows engineers with little or background in production facility design to easily locate details about equipment, processes, and design parameters. With this volume, you will more completely comprehend the techniques of handling produced fluids from gas wells so your facility can be more efficient and productive.

* Revised edition puts the most current information about gas-handling systems at your fingertips
* Features brand new sections

http://rapidshare.de/files/18565842/SPOv2_2E.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Surface Production Operations, Volume 1*
* Second Edition *
* Design of Oil-Handling Systems and Facilities *
*(Surface Production Operations)*​
*Summary*
In this new edition, experts Arnold and Stewart share their many years of in-the-field and class-room experience. Each chapter has been updated with the latest industry information. You will find new sections on:

* Oil-and-water separation
* Offshore-platform considerations
* Factors affecting oil-and-gas separation
* Potential operating problems
* Scrubbers
* Re-entrainment
* Drain systems
* Hydrocyclones 
* Multiphase pumps
* Reciprocating pump operations
* Water droplet size

New figures, photos, charts, and tables consolidate hours of details into at-a-glance illustrations. Example problems accompany the update text. With this volumes clear presentation, you will understand the basic concepts and techniques needed to DESIGN, SPECIFY, and OPERATE oilfield surface production facilities. This manual carefully describes the equipment and processes commonly used in oil-water separating and treating systems. It also shows you how to select the appropriate piping and pumping systems. The authors insights and practical suggestions help you understand the art and science of handling produced liquids. With this reference in hand, you can organize the project with a better grasp of the complex parameters needed to design and operate an efficient production facility

http://rapidshare.de/files/18563888/SPOv1_2E.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Industrial Machinery Repair*
*Best Maintenance Practices Pocket Guide*

*ISBN:* 0750676213
*Author:* Ricky Smith / R. Keith Mobley
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* (May, 2003)
*Paperback:* 560 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750676213

*Summary*
Industrial Machinery Repair provides a practical reference for practicing plant engineers, maintenance supervisors, physical plant supervisors and mechanical maintenance technicians. It focuses on the skills needed to select, install and maintain electro-mechanical equipment in a typical industrial plant or facility

The authors focuses on "Best Maintenance Repair Practices" necessary for maintenance personnel to keep equipment operating at peak reliability and companies functioning more profitably through reduced maintenance costs and increased productivity and capacity.

A number of surveys conducted in industries throughout the United States have found that 70% of equipment failures are self-induced. If the principles and techniques in this book are followed, it will result in a serious reduction in "self induced failures"

In the pocketbook format, this reference material can be directly used on the plant floor to aid in effectively performing day-to-day duties. Data is presented in a concise, easily understandable format to facilitate use in the adverse conditions associated with the plant floor. Each subject is reduced to it simplest terms so that it will be suitable for the broadest range of users. Since this book is not specific to any one type of industrial plant and is useful in any type of facility
·The new standard reference book for industrial and mechanical trades
·Accessible pocketbook format facilitates on-the-job use
·Suitable for all types of plant facilities

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JC6OJG5Z
password : www.blueportal.org​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code Handbook *
*(Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code Handbook)*

*Summary*
Reduce risks with a wealth of practical information

Only the NFPA 30 Handbook brings you the complete 1996 editions of NFPA 30: Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code, NFPA 30A: Automotive and Marine Service Station Code and NFPA 395: Storage of Flammable and Combustible Liquids at Farms and Isolated Sites... plus valuable commentary, diagrams, and illustrations that can make a difference every day on the job.

You'll get expert advice on designing and evaluating storage facilities for flammable and combustible liquids, learn how to maintain proper fire and spill protection, and find out how to apply...

* Separation distance tables for tanks
* Drainage and fire protection requirements for warehouses and storage rooms
* And many other critical provisions

2003 Edition Last Edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/23424405/code2.rar
pass: www.AvaxHome.ru
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/23217632/Handbook.rar
pass: www.AvaxHome.ru​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Ergonomic Solutions for the Process Industries*

*ISBN:* 075067704X
*Author:* Dennis A. Attwood / Ph.D., CPE, M.Erg.S., Joseph M. Deeb / Mary E. Danz-Reece
*Publisher:* Gulf Professional Publishing 
*Edition:* (December 19, 2003)
*Hardcover:* 480 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F075067704X
*Summary*
Work-related injuries, such as back injuries and carpal tunnel syndrome, are the most prevalent, most EXPENSIVE, and most preventable workplace injuries, accounting for more than 647,000 lost days of work annually (according to OSHA estimates). Such injuries, and many others, can be prevented in your facility by establishing an ergonomic design. This book shows you how to apply simple Ergonomic tools and procedures in your plant.

Challenging worldwide regulations are forcing some companies to spend thousands of dollars per affected employee in order to comply. This book shows you how to comply with these regulations at a fraction of the cost, in the most timely, efficient method possible.

*Learn how to use the Human Factors/Ergonomics tools in process industries

*Identify and prioritize Ergonomic issues, develop interventions, and measure their effects

*Apply Ergonomics to the design of new facilities

http://rapidshare.de/files/9762588/e075067704x.rar.html
Password: www.blueportal.org​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Handbook of Evaporation Technology

*ISBN:* 0815510977
*Author:* Paul E. Minton
*Publisher:* Noyes Publications
*Edition:* (April 1, 1987)
*Pages:* 390 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0815510977
*Summary*​
This excellent volume combines a great deal of data only previously available from many different sources into a single, informative volume. It presents evaporation technology as it exists today. Although evaporation is one of the oldest unit operations, it is also an area with dramatic changes in the last quarter century. Although other methods of separation are available, evaporation remains the best process for many applications. All factors must be evaluated in order to select the best evaporator type. This book will be extremely useful in evaluating and deciding which evaporation technology will meet a particular set of requirements 
​
Evaporation 

What an Evaporator Does
Evaporator Elements
Liquid Characteristics
Improvements in Evaporators
Heat Transfer in Evaporators
Pressure Drop in Evaporators
Flow-Induced Vibration
Natural Circulation Calandrias
Evaporator Types and Applications
Fouling
Evaporator Performance
Vapor-Liquid Separation
Multiple-Effect Evaporators
Heat Pumps
Compression Evaporation
Thermal Compression
Mechanical Vapor Compression
Desalination
Evaporator Accessories
Condensers
Vacuum Producing Equipment
Condensate Removal
Process Pumps
Process Piping
Thermal Insulation
Pipeline and Equipment Heat Tracing
Process Vessels
Refrigeration
Control
Thermal Design Considerations
Installation
Design Practices for Maintenance
Mechanical Design
Safety
Materials of Construction
Testing Evaporators
Troubleshooting
Upgrading Existing Evaporators
Energy Conservation
Specifying Evaporators
New Technology
Nomenclature

​
http://rapidshare.de/files/17546167/5K200604080018.rar.html 

PASSWORD: A8sa06hOeT1
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/4152127/EVAPORATION_TECHNOLOGY_HDBK.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Corrosion*

*ISBN:* 0750610778
*Author:* T. Burstein
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 3rd edition (May, 1994)
*Hardcover:* 3184 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750610778
*Summary*
Corrosion science is probably unique in crossing the borders of almost all technologies and since 1963 `Corrosion' has been the leading source of information on the subject. It provides an encyclopedic coverage of corrosion science and technology and is an essential first point of reference for everyone in the field. The science has advanced significantly in the seventeen years since the publication of the second edition and this new edition has been thoroughly updated to reflect this.


`Corrosion' is a two-volume reference work embracing a vast range of topics including high-temperature and aqueous corrosion and their control. It was first published in 1963 by George Newnes Ltd and over the years it has gained an international reputation. This edition extends to over 2700 pages, and contains 138 sections all written by specialists. It follows the format of previous editions, some sections have been completely rewritten, whilst others have been altered and extended. New sections have been added to cover areas not previously included. Lionel Shreir, who wrote the first two editions, has been joined by two editors, Ray Jarman and Tim Burstein, to produce this unique work. Although he did not live to see its publication it is hoped that this book serves as a fitting tribute to his memory

http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/SHREIR__L._L.__1993_._Corrosion__3rd_ed.___2_vols._.rar 
أو
Volume 1
http://rapidshare.de/files/3597039/Corrosion-vol01-Shreir.pdf.html
Volume 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/3597209/Corrosion-vol02-Shreir.pdf.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13270523/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/13271960/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/13275097/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/13276576/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/13278390/CorrosionMetal_EnvironmentReactions-vol01-02.part5.rar ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 0824789296
*Author:* Nello Zuech
*Publisher:* Marcel Dekker
*Edition:* 2nd Rev&Ex edition (December, 1999)
*Pages:* 403 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0824789296
*Summary*
A discussion of applications of machine vision technology in the semiconductor, electronic, automotive, wood, food, pharmaceutical, printing, and container industries. It describes systems that enable projects to move forward swiftly and efficiently

http://rapidshare.de/files/6116956/Understanding_And_Applying_Machine_Vision.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Analog Interfacing to Embedded Microprocessors*
* Real World Design (Embedded Technology Series)*

*Summary*
Analog Interfacing to Embedded Microprocessors addresses the technologies and methods used in interfacing analog devices to microprocessors, providing in-depth coverage of practical control applications, op amp examples, and much more. A companion to the author's popular Embedded Microprocessor Systems: Real World Design, this new embedded systems book focuses on measurement and control of analog quantities in embedded systems that are required to interface to the real world. 



At a time when modern electronic systems are increasingly digital, a comprehensive source on interfacing the real world to microprocessors should prove invaluable to embedded systems engineers, students, technicians, and hobbyists. Anyone involved in connecting the analog environment to their digital machines, or troubleshooting such connections will find this book especially useful. Stuart Ball is also the author of Debugging Embedded Microprocessor Systems, both published by Newnes. Additionally, Stuart has written articles for periodicals such as Circuit Cellar INK, Byte, and Modern Electronics.

Provides hard-to-find information on interfacing analog devices and technologies to the purely digital world of embedded microprocessors.
Gives the reader the insight and perspective of a real embedded systems design engineer, including tips that only a hands-on professional would know.
Covers important considerations for both hardware and software systems when linking analog and digital devices

http://rapidshare.de/files/21310314/BALL__S._R.__2001_._Analog_Interfacing_to_Embedded_Microprocessors_-_Real_World_Design.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13738670/aieuP.rar
Password: cathome​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 3527295585
*Author:* Hans Kurt Tönshoff (Editor), Ichiro Inasaki (Editor)
*Publisher:* Wiley-VCH
*Edition:* 1st edition (April 15, 2001)
*Pages:* 426 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/3527295585
*Summary*
Taken as a whole, this series covers all major fields of application for commercial sensors, as well as their manufacturing techniques and major types. As such the series does not treat bulk sensors, but rather places strong emphasis on microsensors, microsystems and integrated electronic sensor packages. Each of the individual volumes is tailored to the needs and queries of readers from the relevant branch of industry.

A treatment of on-line monitoring techniques for optimizing various manufacturing processes while also making them safer. The book looks at the latest developments in sensors for quality control or preventing downtime, as well as environmental protection in the form of emission monitoring and waste reduction. Although the text concentrates on practical applications, it also provides readers with the necessary basic principles

http://rapidshare.de/files/6118172/Sensors_Applications_-_Vol1._Sensors_in_Manufacturing__Wiley___Sons_.pdf.html
أو
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?act=showEbook&thread_id=14990​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Composition and Properties of Drilling and Completion Fluids*
* Fifth Edition*

*Summary*
Composition and Properties of Drilling and Completion Fluids, Fifth Edition, covers the fundamental principles of geology, chemistry, and physics that provide the scientific basis for drilling fluids technology

New material for drilling, logging, and production supervisors and engineers exlains how the choice of a drilling fluid and proper maintenance can profoundly reduce total well costs. It also defines technical terms necessary to the understanding of instructions and information provided by the mud engineer. Updated chapters discuss evaluation of drilling fluid performance, clay mineralogy and colloid chemistry, rheology, filtration properties, hole stability, drilling problems, and completion fluids

Download 32 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877208/DARLEY__H._C._H.__1988_._Composition_and_Properties_of_Drilling_and_Completion_Fluids__5th_ed._.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Introduction to Fiber Optics, Second Edition *
*IDC Technology Paperback*

*Summary*
John Crisp's Introduction to Fiber Optics is well established as an introductory text for engineers, managers and students. It meets the needs of systems designers, installation engineers, electronic engineers and anyone else who wants to gain a working knowledge of fiber optics with a minimum of maths. Review questions are included within the text to enable the reader to check their understanding as they work through the book.

The second edition includes new chapters on LANs, installation techniques, and the international BICSI standards.

Whether you are looking for a complete self-study course in fiber optics, a concise reference text to dip into or a course text that is readable and straightforward, John Crisp has the solution.

Get up to speed on fiber optics with a minimum of maths
The fundamentals for everyone involved in fiber optic applications
The new edition includes coverage of the international BICSI standards

http://rapidshare.de/files/21314881/CRISP__J.__2001_._Introduction_to_Fiber_Optics__2nd_ed._.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Air Logic for Automated Systems 

As industrial processes become more and more automated, Air Logic Control (ALC) becomes increasingly important. As the use of ALC becomes more widespread, the need for designers, engineers, and technicians with a working knowledge of ALC technology grows significantly. Air Logic Control for Automated Systems provides the means for anyone involved with control systems to acquire the knowledge and skills they need to implement and maintain ALC for automated manufacturing.


The author focuses on the two types of ALC most often encountered: fluidics and Moving Parts Logic (MPL). He provides a thorough background on the subject, including the properties of compressible fluids, the fundamentals of pneumatics, and the fundamentals of logic systems, then delves into both moving parts and non-moving parts concepts and components. He discusses signal transmission, communications, electrical and electronic devices, plus the symbology, schematics, and flow diagrams related to ALC, and offers a complete overview of ALC system design.

With this background established, the author presents three case studies of increasing complexity: a press control system, a parts sorting system, and a bottle filling system. These studies each offer a different approach to problem-solving and together they illustrate the alternative methods available in practice.
by Rudy Wojtecki

Air Logic Control for Automated Systems thus offers technicians, engineers, and designers the foundation for understanding ALC. Armed with this knowledge, they are equipped to handle any number of implementation, programming, maintenance, and troubleshooting tasks with confidence

http://rapidshare.de/files/14341554/AIR_LOGIC_CONTROL.rar.html
pass : tnn​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Hardcover: 580 pages 
Publisher: Elsevier (March 5, 2003) 
Language: English 
ISBN: 0080441637 
List Price: $170.00 

Review
"Carbon Alloys" is a very ambitious project and some considerable advances have been made. As the same materials were studied in several laboratories by different techniques the reports are particularly valuable. The book is recommended. Professor Peter A. Thrower, Editor-in-Chief, CARBON In this remarkable book the results of a major innovative Japanese national programme on new forms and applications of carbon are presented. Carbon is a unique material and the research results here take the subject forward in many new directions. Carbon alloys are defined as carbon in multi-component systems the components having carbon in different states of hybridisation or in relationship with other compounds. The studies range from carbon nanotubes and the exploitation of nanospace to carbon-carbon composites and super-hard materials. It will be required reading for all involved in carbon science and Materials scientists generally. Professor Brian Rand, School of Materials, University of Leeds, UK

Book Description
In recent years the Japanese have funded a comprehensive study of carbon materials which incorporate other elements including boron, nitrogen and fluorine, hence the title of the project "Carbon Alloys".
Coined in 1992, the phrase "Carbon Alloys" can be applied to those materials mainly composed of carbon materials in multi-component systems. The carbon atoms of each component have a physical and/or chemical interactive relationship with other atoms or compounds. The carbon atoms of the components may have different hybrid bonding orbitals to create quite different carbon components.
Eiichi Yasuda and his team consider the definition of Carbon Alloys, present the results of the Carbon Alloys projects, describe typical Carbon Alloys and their uses, discuss recent techniques for their characterization, and finally, illustrate potential applications and future developments for Carbon Alloy science. The book contains over thirty chapters on these studies from as many researchers.
The most modern of techniques, particularly in the area of spectroscopy, were used as diagnostic tools, and many of these are applicable to pure carbons also. Porosity in carbons received considerable attention

http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779/YASUDA__E.__2003_._Carbon_Alloys_-_Novel_Concepts_to_Develop_Carbon_Science_and_Technology.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/3431477/Carbon_alloys-Yasuda.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Corrosion Science and Technology*​
*ISBN:* 0849382246
*Author:* .
*Publisher:* CRC-Press 
*Edition:* 1 edition (November 20, 1997)
*Hardcover:* 432 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849382246
*Summary:*
Corrosion Science and Technology clarifies all the important background material and guides readers in its practical application. This text integrates the chemical, electrochemical, and metallurgical aspects of corrosion control for application in typical contemporary technologies with economical use of resources. The structures of water, oxides, and metals are examined and the characteristics of metals and alloys often specified for corrosion-resistant service are described. This book includes explanations of scientific principles and real world applications and case histories. Extensive information on additional corrosion-related literature is provided to guide readers to sources of more specific information

http://rapidshare.de/files/3493437/Corrosion_Science_and_Technology-David_Talbott.pdf.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/5391395/CorSciTech.rar.html
Pass: barbaxy*ebooksclub
Size: 2.5Mb​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 1580535364
*Author:* Steve P. Beeby / Graham Ensel / Michael Kraft
*Publisher:* Artech House Publishers
*Edition:* (May, 2004)
*Pages:* 282 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/1580535364
*Summary*
Here´s the book to keep handy when you have to overcome obstacles in design, simulation, fabrication and application of MEMS sensors. This practical guide to design tools and packaging helps you create the sensors you need for the full range of mechanical microsensor applications. Critical physical sensing techniques covered include piezoresistive, piezoelectric, capacative, optical, resonant, actuation, thermal, and magnetic, as well as smart sensing. 
This new resource explores all the major areas of mechanical microsensors and takes an especially close look at pressure and inertial sensors. Engineers in industry and academia can tap into current and future market trends in such key applications areas for mechanical microsensors as force and torque, flow in microfluidics, and displacement. A thorough introduction to physical sensors, MEMS, and the properties of silicon brings you up to speed with the state of the art of this groundbreaking technology

http://rapidshare.de/files/18502326/SPBeeby.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/6115932/MEMS_Mechanical_Sensors.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Water Privatisation*

*Summary*
The accelerated program of global privatization and deregulation in the provision of water and waste water services presents a minefield of issues for the industry professional at all levels. Setting the scene with a thorough introduction to water resource issues, the book provides a balanced analysis of existing scenarios with transnational corporations in a service provision role, objectively highlighting the strengths and weaknesses in each case. Drawing on best practice from hard won experience the author provides frameworks and mechanisms of regulation which can be applied in the developed and developing worlds


```
Trans-National Corporations and the Re-Regulation of the Water Industry 

by Matthias Finger Jeremy Allouche 
ISBN: 0415232082 
Publisher: Taylor & Francis, Inc. - December 2003
Format: Paperback
List price: USD 150.00

[B]Amazon Categories[/B]
Construction - General
Deregulation
Engineering - Civil
Engineering - Hydraulic
Environmental Engineering & Technology
Science/Mathematics
Technology
Technology & Industrial Arts
Water utilities
Privatization
Technology / Engineering / Civil
Water industries


Name:MFinger.rar
URL:http://rapidshare.de/files/29330614/MFinger.rar.html
Size: 1253KB 

[I]from the ebook[/I]
Finger, Matthias
Water privatisation : trans-national corporations and the re-regulation of the water industry / 
Matthias Finger and Jeremy Allouche.


1. Water utilities—Deregulation. 
I. Allouche, Jeremy. 
II. Title.
HD4456.F564 2001
363.61–dc21 2001023735
ISBN 0-415-23208-2
This edition published in the Taylor & Francis e-Library, 2003.
ISBN 0-203-30248-6 Master e-book ISBN
ISBN 0-203-34453-7 (Adobe eReader Format)
(Print Edition)
```
 
http://rapidshare.de/files/29330614/MFinger.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Linear Position Sensors : Theory and Application*​
*ISBN:* 0471233269
*Author:* David S. Nyce
*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience
*Edition:* (November 18, 2003)
*Hardcover:* 184 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0471233269
*Summary:*
* Sensor technology is an increasingly important area of research
* This will be the only book entirely devoted to the topic

http://rapidshare.de/files/7897154/Lucas3000.Nyce_D.S._Linear_Position_Sensors..rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Mechanics of Sheet Metal Forming*
* Second Edition*

*Summary*
The basic theory of sheet metal forming in the automotive, appliance and aircraft industries is given. This fills a gap between the descriptive treatments in most manufacturing texts and the advanced numerical methods used in computer-aided-design systems. 

The book may be used by lecturers in undergraduate courses in manufacturing; plentiful exercises and worked examples provide quantitative tutorial problems for students. A separate, but related simulation software package advertised on this page enables students to explore the limits of processes and understand the influence of different process and material variables.

Engineers in stamping plants and press shops find the book useful in understanding what happens during forming and why failures occur. The book is also used as a text for industrial short courses that have been given in many countries. Die designers and tooling engineers find the simple treatment of processes useful at the conceptual design stage and also in determining modifications needed to overcome problems indicated by detailed numerical analysis.

The original text, published 10 years ago, has been completely rewritten for this edition and newer topics such as hydroforming included. Simple equations governing plastic deformation, press forming, bending, punch stretching and deep drawing are derived and explained. The aim is to provide simple applicable methods rather than complex numerical techniques for practising engineers and for students interested in a quantitative and practical approach.

SIMPLIFIED STAMPING SIMULATION SOFTWARE "4S'

The analytical treatment in this book is used to develop simulation modules for simple cases of sheet forming such as stamping, deep drawing, bending and hydroforming. Students can investigate the influence of tooling dimensions, material properties and process variables such as friction on the outcome of operations and see from animated models how, for example, press loads develop during forming. Applications using this package greatly enhance interest in the development of theory in the book.

The website http://www.mssinternational.com provides further information and an opportunity to run some of the modules.

Presents the fundamentals of sheet metal forming - bending, stretching, press forming, deep drawing and hydroforming

Shows how deformation, loads and process limits can be calculated using simple equations

Concentrates on simple, applicable methods rather than complex numerical techniques

Contains many exercises, worked examples and solutions

Used as a reference text in undergraduate manufacturing courses, as a required text in specialist graduate courses and as a course text for industrial short courses

Is supported by a separate, but related simulation software package described below

http://rapidshare.de/files/22349036/Mechanics_of_Sheet_Metal_Forming_KINGDWRAF.zip.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13303850/MechanicsofSheetMetalForming_muyace.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/22853059/Butterworth-Heinemann_.Mechanics.of.Sheet.Metal.Forming._2002_._0750653000_.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096273/MARCINIAK__Z.__2002_._Mechanics_of_Sheet_Metal_Forming__2nd_ed._.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/3493524/Mechanics_of_sheet_metal_forming-Marciniak.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Metal Machining: Theory and Applications*​
*ISBN:* 034069159X
*Author:* Thomas Childs / Katsuhiro Maekawa / Toshiyuki Obikawa / Yasuo Yamane
*Publisher:* Elsevier Publishing Company
*Edition:* 1st edition (January 15, 2000)
*Paperback:* 408 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F034069159X

http://rapidshare.de/files/22345486/Metal_Machining_KINGDWARF.zip.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074599/CHILDS__T.__2000_._Metal_Machining_-_Theory_and_Applications.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20841221/Metal.Machining.Theory.and.Applications.pdf.html 
2.42MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

```
[SIZE=1]GENERAL CONTENTS:
· GENERAL INTRODUCTION
· PROCESSES AND TECHNIQUES FOR DROPLET GENERATION
- ATOMIZATION OF NORMAL LIQUIDS
-- PRESSURE JET ATOMIZATION
-- PRESSURE-SWIRL ATOMIZATION
-- FAN SPRAY ATOMIZATION
-- TWO-FLUID ATOMIZATION
-- ROTARY ATOMIZATION
-- EFFERVESCENT ATOMIZATION
-- ELECTROSTATIC ATOMIZATION
-- VIBRATION ATOMIZATION
-- WHISTLE ATOMIZATION
-- VAPORIZATION-CONDENSATION TECHNIQUE
-- OTHER ATOMIZATION METHODS
- ATOMIZATION OF MELTS
-- GAS ATOMIZATION
-- WATER ATOMIZATION
-- OIL ATOMIZATION
-- VACUUM ATOMIZATION
-- ROTATING ELECTRODE ATOMIZATION
-- ROTATING DISK ATOMIZATION
-- ELECTRON BEAM ROTATING DISK ATOMIZATION
-- ROLLER ATOMIZATION
-- CENTRIFUGAL SHOT CASTING ATOMIZATION
-- CENTRIFUGAL IMPACT ATOMIZATION
-- SPINNING CUP ATOMIZATION
-- LASER SPIN ATOMIZATION
-- DURARC® PROCESS
-- VIBRATING ELECTRODE ATOMIZATION
-- ULTRASONIC ATOMIZATION
-- STEAM ATOMIZATION
-- OTHER ATOMIZATION METHODS
· FUNDAMENTAL PHENOMENA AND PRINCIPLES IN DROPLET PROCESSES
- DROPLET FORMATION
-- DROPLET FORMATION IN ATOMIZATION OF NORMAL LIQUIDS
-- SECONDARY ATOMIZATION
-- DROPLET FORMATION IN ATOMIZATION OF MELTS
- DROPLET DEFORMATION ON A SURFACE
-- DEFORMATION OF A SINGLE DROPLET ON FLAT AND NON-FLAT SURFACES
-- SPLASHING OF A SINGLE DROPLET ON FLAT AND NON-FLAT SURFACES
-- DROPLET DEFORMATION AND SOLIDIFICATION ON A COLD SURFACE
-- DROPLET DEFORMATION AND EVAPORATION ON A HOT SURFACE
-- INTERACTION, SPREADING AND SPLASHING OF MULTIPLE DROPLETS ON A SURFACE
-- SESSILE DROPLET DEFORMATION ON A SURFACE
-- SPREADING AND SPLASHING OF DROPLETS INTO SHALLOW AND DEEP POOLS
· EMPIRICAL AND ANALYTICAL CORRELATIONS OF DROPLET PROPERTIES
- CONCEPT AND DEFINITIONS OF DROPLET SIZE DISTRIBUTION
- CORRELATIONS FOR DROPLET SIZES OF NORMAL LIQUIDS
-- PRESSURE JET ATOMIZATION
-- PRESSURE-SWIRL AND FAN SPRAY ATOMIZATION
-- AIR-ASSIST ATOMIZATION
-- AIR-BLAST ATOMIZATION
-- ROTARY ATOMIZATION
-- EFFERVESCENT ATOMIZATION
-- ELECTROSTATIC ATOMIZATION
-- ULTRASONIC ATOMIZATION
- CORRELATIONS FOR DROPLET SIZES OF MELTS
-- GAS ATOMIZATION
-- WATER ATOMIZATION
-- CENTRIFUGAL ATOMIZATION
-- SOLIDIFICATION AND SPHEROIDIZATION
- CORRELATIONS FOR DROPLET DEFORMATION CHARACTERISTICS ON A SURFACE
-- VISCOUS DISSIPATION DOMAIN
-- SURFACE TENSION DOMAIN
-- SOLIDIFICATION DOMAIN
-- PARTIAL SOLIDIFICATION PRIOR TO IMPACT
· THEORETICAL CALCULATIONS AND NUMERICAL MODELING OF DROPLET PROCESSES
- ENERGY REQUIREMENTS AND EFFICIENCY
- MODELING OF DROPLET PROCESSES OF NORMAL LIQUIDS
-- THEORETICAL ANALYSES AND MODELING OF LIQUID JET AND SHEET BREAKUP
-- MODELING OF DROPLET FORMATION, BREAKUP, COLLISION AND COALESCENCE IN SPRAYS
-- THEORIES AND ANALYSES OF SPRAY STRUCTURES AND FLOW REGIMES
-- MODELING OF DROPLET-GAS AND DROPLET-DROPLET INTERACTIONS
-- MODELING OF MULTIPHASE FLOWS AND HEAT AND MASS TRANSFER IN SPRAYS
- MODELING OF DROPLET PROCESSES OF MELTS
-- MODELING OF MELT FLOWS AND HEAT TRANSFER IN NEAR-NOZZLE REGION
-- MODELING OF GAS FLOWS IN NEAR-NOZZLE REGION
-- MODELING OF DROPLET FORMATION AND BREAKUP IN SPRAYS
-- MODELING OF MULTIPHASE FLOWS AND HEAT TRANSFER IN SPRAYS
- MODELING OF DROPLET DEFORMATION ON A SURFACE
-- MODELING OF DEFORMATION OF A SINGLE DROPLET ON A FLAT SURFACE
-- MODELING OF DROPLET DEFORMATION AND SOLIDIFICATION ON A COLD SURFACE
-- MODELING OF INTERACTIONS OF MULTIPLE DROPLETS ON FLAT AND NON-FLAT SURFACES
-- MODELING OF DROPLET DEFORMATION AND EVAPORATION ON A HOT SURFACE
· MEASUREMENT TECHNIQUES FOR DROPLET PROPERTIES AND INTELLIGENT CONTROL OF DROPLET PROCESSES
- MEASUREMENT TECHNIQUES FOR DROPLET SIZE
-- MECHANICAL METHODS
-- ELECTRICAL METHODS
-- OPTICAL METHODS
-- OTHER METHODS
- MEASUREMENT TECHNIQUES FOR DROPLET VELOCITY
- MEASUREMENT TECHNIQUES FOR DROPLET NUMBER DENSITY
- MEASUREMENT TECHNIQUES FOR DROPLET TEMPERATURE
- MEASUREMENT TECHNIQUES FOR DROPLET DEFORMATION ON A SURFACE
- INTELLIGENT CONTROL OF DROPLET PROCESSES[/SIZE]
```
 
http://rapidshare.de/files/17940162/5K200604110025.rar.html
PASSWORD: A13th06sAeOdFaA1​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Metal Foams: A Design Guide*​
*ISBN:* 0750672196
*Author:* Michael Ashby / Tony Evans / NA Fleck / L.J. Gibson / J.W. Hutchinson / H.N.G. Wadley
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* (June 21, 2000)
*Hardcover:* 251 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750672196
*Summary:*
Metal foams are at the forefront of technological development for the automotive, aerospace, and other weight-dependent industries. They are formed by various methods, but the key facet of their manufacture is the inclusion of air or other gaseous pockets in the metal structure.

The fact that gas pockets are present in their structure provides an obvious weight advantage over traditionally cast or machined solid metal components. The unique structure of metal foams also opens up more opportunities to improve on more complex methods of producing parts with space inclusions such as sand-casting. This guide provides information on the advantages metal foams possess, and the applications for which they may prove suitable.

Offers a concise description of metal foams, their manufacture, and their advantages in industry
Provides engineers with answers to pertinent questions surrounding metal foams
Satisfies a major need in the market for information on the properties, performance, and applications of these materials


http://rapidshare.de/files/21048745/ASHBY__M._F.__2000_._Metal_Foams_-_A_Design_Guide.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/3479996/Metal_foams-Michael_Ashby.pdf.html
3.8MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Practical Machinery Management for Process Plants: Volume 3, Second Edition : Machinery Component Maintenance and Repair (Practical Machinery Management for Process Plants)*

*ISBN:* 0872017818
*Author:* Heinz P. Bloch / Fred K. Geitner
*Publisher:* Gulf Professional Publishing
*Edition:* 2 edition (October 29, 1990)
*Hardcover:* 576 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0872017818
*Summary*
Includes information on pump baseplate installation and grouting, repair and maintenance of mechanical seals, metal stitching, and managing rotor repairs at outside shops.

http://rapidshare.de/files/21055043/BLOCH__H._P.__1990_._Machinery_Component_Maintenance_and_Repair__2nd_ed._.rar 
أو
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?module=showBook&id=18275
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*HVDC and FACTS Controllers*
*Applications of Static Converters in Power Systems *
*(Power Electronics and Power Systems)*

*Summary*
HVDC and FACTS Controllers: Applications of Static Converters in Power Systems focuses on the technical advances and developments that have taken place in the past ten years or so in the fields of High Voltage DC transmission and Flexible AC transmission systems. These advances (in HVDC transmission and FACTS) have added a new dimension to power transmission capabilities. The book covers a wide variety of topics, some of which are listed below: -Current Source and Voltage Source Converters, -Synchronization Techniques for Power Converters, -Capacitor Commutated Converters, -Active Filters, -Typical Disturbances on HVDC Systems, -Simulation Techniques, -Static Var Compensators based on Chain Link Converters, -Advanced Controllers, -Trends in Modern HVDC. In addition to EHV transmission, HVDC technology has impacted on a number of other areas as well. As an example, a chapter dealing with HVDC Light applications is included providing recent information on both on-shore and off-shore applications of wind farms. HVDC and FACTS Controllers: Applications of Static Converters in Power Systems is meant for senior undergraduate, graduate students and professional power systems engineers. Mathematical treatment of the subject has been kept to a minimum and emphasis has been placed on principles and practical applications. Applications from major manufacturers are included to provide useable information for the practicing power systems engineer

http://rapidshare.de/files/26864060/...SCPS.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26864407/...SCPS.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/26865131/...SCPS.part3.rar
pass: harry
pdf format. 17mb in total​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0471445061
*Title:* Electrical Insulation for Rotating Machines : Design, Evaluation, Aging, Testing, and Repair (IEEE Press Series on Power Engineering)
*Author:* Greg Stone, Edward A. Boulter, Ian Culbert, Hussein Dhirani, 
*Publisher:* Wiley-IEEE Press
*Publication Date:* 2004-01-02
*Number Of Pages:* 392

http://rapidshare.de/files/13381663/0471445061.rar.html
Password: ebooksclub.org
(2.77 Mb)​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Description
Nano- and Micro-electromechanical Systems builds the theoretical foundation for understanding, modeling, controlling, simulating, designing, and deploying nano- and microelectromechanical devices and offers cutting-edge information on the subject, which applies to many fields. The book provides the background students need to model, design, simulate, control, implement, and deploy NEMS and MEMS. Most importantly, it prepares them to continue research in this challenging field and contribute to its further advancement. This second edition now includes homework problems, examples, and a further reading section in every chapter as well as a separate solutions manual.

Book Info
Builds the theoretical foundation for understanding, modelling, controlling, simulating, designing, and deploying nano- and microelectromechanical devices. Offers cutting-edge information on the subject, which applies to many fields. DLC: Microelectromechanical systems

http://mihd.net/1.522/Nano-_and_Microelectromechanical_Systems_Fundamentals_o f_Nano-_and_Microengineering_KINGDWARF.zip.html

أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20658927/Nano-_and_Microelectromechanical_Systems_Fundamentals_o f_Nano-_and_Microengineering_KINGDWARF.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Advanced Signal Processing 
and Noise Reduction, 2nd Edition

Author: Saeed V. Vaseghi
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2000-09-20
Number Of Pages: 456







This book presents a broad range of theory and application of statistical signal processing. The emphasis is on digital noise reduction algorithms, particularly important in the field of mobile communication. Vaseghi covers a broad range of applications, including spectral estimation, channel equalization, speech coding over noisy channels, active noise control, echo cancellation, and more

http://rapidshare.de/files/8852287/_2000__Wiley__Advanced_Digital_Signal_Processing_and_Noise_R.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

* Handbook of Metaheuristics *
*(International Series in Operations Research & Management Science)*
*ISBN:* 1402072635
*Author:* Fred W. Glover (Editor), Gary A. Kochenberger (Editor) 
*Publisher:* Springer
*Edition:* 1 edition (January 1, 2003)
*Hardcover:* 570 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/1402072635
*Summary*
The Handbook of Metaheuristics provides both the research and practitioner communities with a comprehensive coverage of the metaheuristic methodologies that have proven to be successful in a wide variety of real-world problem settings. Moreover, it is these metaheuristic strategies that hold particular promise for success in the future. The various chapters serve as stand alone presentations giving both the necessary background underpinnings as well as practical guides for implementation. In most settings a problem solver has an option as to which metaheuristic approach should be adopted for the problem at hand. Alternative methodologies typically exist that could be employed to produce high quality solutions. Often it becomes a matter of choosing one of several approaches that could be adopted. The very nature of metaheuristics invites an analyst to modify basic methods in response to problem characteristics, past experiences, and personal preferences. The chapters in this handbook are designed to facilitate this as well. This Handbook consists of 19 chapters. Topics covered include Scatter Search, Tabu Search, Genetic Algorithms, Genetic Programming, Memetic Algorithms, Variable Neighborhood Search, Guided Local Search, GRASP, Ant Colony Optimization, Simulated Annealing, Iterated Local Search, Multi-Start Methods, Constraint Programming, Constraint Satisfaction, Neural Network Methods for Optimization, Hyper-Heuristics, Parallel Strategies for Metaheuristics, Metaheuristic Class Libraries, and A-Teams. This family of metaheuristic chapters provides a state-of-the-art, comprehensive coverage of the major topics and methodologies of modern metaheuristics

http://rapidshare.de/files/8068821/Springer_-_Handbook_of_Metaheuristics.djvu.html
Size: 8.17MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Technical Analysis from A to Z, 2nd Edition

Author: Steven B. Achelis
Publisher: McGraw-Hill
Publication Date: 2000-10-02
Number Of Pages: 380





Summary
Millions of traders participating in today's financial markets have shot interest and involvement in technical analysis to an all-time high. This updated edition of Technical Analysis from A to Z combines a detailed explanation of what technical analysis is and how it works with overviews, interpretations, calculations, and examples of over 135 technical indicators-;and how they perform under actual market conditions. Enhanced with more details to make it easier to use and understand, this book reflects the latest research findings and advances. A complete summary of major indicators that can be used in any market, it covers: Every trading tool from the Absolute Breadth Index to the Zig Zag Indicators include Arms Index, Dow Theory, and Elliott Wave Theory Over 35 new indicators.

From the Back Cover
Updated and Revised—With Over 35 Brand New Indicators!

A Comprehensive Catalog of Today’s Major Technical Analysis Indicators—Indispensable for Trading in Stocks, Bonds, Futures, and Options!

"There is an urgent need for a concise reference on such a vast array of technical tools. Achelis’ new edition fulfills that need and should provide an invaluable guide to newcomers and veterans alike."-—John J. Murphy President, MurphyMorris.com Author, Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets and Intermarket Technical Analysis

"Steve Achelis has done it again. The first edition was a wonderfully comprehensive encyclopedia of market indicators. The second edition is even better."-—Martin Pring President, International Institute of Economic Research Author, Technical Analysis Explained and Martin Pring’s Introduction to Technical Analysis

"Often technical analysis, because of its depth and complexity, can seem like magic. Steve Achelis’s Technical Analysis from A to Z helps the reader transition from the realm of magic to the land of understanding. This revision of his classic reference on technical techniques and indicators is a must for any technical analysis library." —-John Bollinger, CFA, MFT Bollinger Capital Management

About the Author
Steven B. Achelis is the founder of Equis International, Inc., a leading provider of investment analysis, portfolio management, and stock market data collection software. The designer of numerous trading software programs including MetaStock—the most popular technical analysis program in the world—Achelis is an experienced investment analyst and trader. He has written influential articles on technical analysis and investment market timing, and has made regular radio and television appearances on national networks including CBS and CNBC

http://rapidshare.de/files/30853495/Technical.Analysis.from.A.to.Z_0071363483.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

The Purchasing Handbook 
A Guide for the Purchasing and Supply Professional
6th Edition 1999-12

Author: Joseph L. Cavinato Ralph G. Kauffman 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill
Publication Date: 1999-12-17
Number Of Pages: 1082​





The purchasing and supply function has emerged from the shadows. As senior management executives around the world recognize the importance of each expenditure, and its subsequent impact on every level of their organization, purchasing and supply has become a major source of increased profits for today's corporations. Recognizing this, numerous well-established companies--including IBM, Weyerhaeuser, Bristol-Myers Squibb, and others--have today established Chief Purchasing Officer (CPO) positions. For more than three decades, THE PURCHASING HANDBOOK has been a staple reference for purchasing and supply professionals around the world. Chapters written by over 100 top authorities provide in-depth, authoritative coverage of each topic, and allow professionals to make confident, informed decisions in virtually any area of purchasing and supply. This updated, expanded 6th Edition--with 20 new chapters--contains not only the basic information every manager needs to know but also the current information and research that every manager MUST know for procurement in the next century. A partial listing of topics covered includes: Globalization; Industry consolidation; Technological advancements; Supply chain synchronization; E-commerce and the Internet; Virtual value networks; Strategic versus tactical procurement; Supplier integration; Collaboration planning and execution; Supply strategy development; Ethics and responsibility; Supplier price and cost analysis; Purchasing and supply negotiations; Purchasing of raw materials and commodities; Marketplace intelligence; Re-engineering; Human resource management; Total cost of ownership; Inventory management; Legal aspects of purchasing; Investment recovery. The first decade of the 21st century promises to bring an explosion in the technologies, strategies, and nuts-and-bolts applications of purchasing and supply management. THE PURCHASING HANDBOOK, SIXTH EDITION takes an innovative look at these future trends and issues--while delivering today's most accurate, up-to-date purchasing and supply information and making existing principles easy to understand and apply. This combination of essential reference information and eye-opening research findings makes it unmatched as a professional resource--and essential for every purchasing manager's professional collection.

FORMAT: PDF
SIZE: 5.1MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/30727595/0071345264.rar
أو
http://mihd.net/5.741/0071345264.rar.html
أو
http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=47861​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

MULTIPLE CRITERIA DECISION ANALYSIS: State of the Art Surveys is the most comprehensive work available to survey the state of the art in MCDA to date. Its 25 chapters are organized in eight parts and are written by 52 international leading experts. Each of these parts covers one of the central streams of multiple criteria decision analysis literature. These literature streams are: MCDA today, Foundations of MCDA, Our Ranking Methods, Multiattribute Utility Theory, Non-Classical MCDA Approaches, Multiobjective Mathematical Programming, Applications, and MCDM Software.

The handbook presents the most up-to-date discussions on well-established methodologies and theories in the field, while systematically surveying emerging fields in MCDA such as conjoint measurement, fuzzy preferences, fuzzy integrals, rough sets, etc. MULTIPLE CRITERIA DECISION ANALYSIS: State of the Art Surveys is a valuable reference volume (more than 2000 references) for the field of decision analysis. It provides graduate students, researchers, and practitioners with a sweeping survey of MCDA theory, methodologies, and applications. It is a handbook that is particularly suitable for use in seminars in Decision Analysis, Decision Support, and Decision Theory

http://rapidshare.de/files/4494208/u19_mul.chipollo.rar.html
password: www.Chipollo.Info
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16229134/u19_mul.chipollo.zip
pass : 
www.AvaxHome.ru​http://www.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Description
This book focuses largely on constrained optimization. It begins with a substantial treatment of linear programming and proceeds to convex analysis, network flows, integer programming, quadratic programming, and convex optimization. Along the way, dynamic programming and the linear complementarity problem are touched on as well. This book aims to be the first introduction to the topic. Specific examples and concrete algorithms precede more abstract topics. Nevertheless, topics covered are developed in some depth, a large number of numerical examples worked out in detail, and many recent results are included, most notably interior-point methods. The exercises at the end of each chapter both illustrate the theory, and, in some cases, extend it. Optimization is not merely an intellectual exercise: its purpose is to solve practical problems on a computer. Accordingly, the book comes with software that implements the major algorithms studied. At this point, software for the following four algorithms is available: The two-phase simplex method The primal-dual simplex method The path-following interior-point method The homogeneous self-dual methods
http://rapidshare.de/files/29796682/Linear_Programming_-_Foundations_and_Extensions__2nd_Edition_.pdf.html 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/8623404/0792398041_-_Linear_Programming_-_Foundations_and_Extensions.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13531746/LinearProgramming_-_FoundationsandExtensions_muyace.rar.html
أو
http://www.princeton.edu/~rvdb/LPbook/onlinebook.pdf
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0072535105
*Title:* Introduction to Operations Research
*Author:* Frederick S. Hillier
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math
*Publication Date:* 2002-03-22
*Number Of Pages:* 
*Average Amazon Rating:* 4.0

Editorial Description 
It is now a third of a century since the 1967 publication of the first edition of the pathbreaking Introduction to Operations Research, when the field was still relatively new. A great deal has changed since then in regard to both developments in the field and evolving pedagogical demands of students. The seventh edition, in both regards, brings the book fully into the twenty-first century.This new package contains version 2.0 of the CD-ROM, in which all of the software has been updated

http://rapidshare.de/files/16153909/0072535105.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/4307698/0072535105.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

A Course in Derivative Securities - Introduction to Theory and Computation
Basic Principles and Applications of Probability Theory
Bayesian Nonparametrics
Diffusions and Elliptic Operators
Discrete-Time Markov Chains - Two-Time-Scale Methods and Applications
Eigenvalues, Inequalities, and Ergodic Theory
Functional Approach to Optimal Experimental Design
Introduction to Stochastic Integration
Lagrangian Probability Distributions
Linear Models for Optimal Test Design
Markov Chains - Models, Algorithms and Applications
Nonparametric Monte Carlo Tests and Their Applications
Statistical Tools for Nonlinear Regression
Stochastic Approximation and Recursive Algorithms and Applications
The Generic Chaining - Upper and Lower Bounds of Stochastic Processes

http://rapidshare.de/files/29931376/039_005.pdf
أو
http://mihd.net/5.357/RapidShare_Blows.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0792374681
*Title:* The Theory of Search Games and Rendezvous (International Series in Operations Research & Management Science)
*Author:* Steve Alpern
*Publisher:* Springer
*Publication Date:* 2002-11
*Number Of Pages:* 336

Editorial Description 
The Theory of Search Games and Rendezvous widens the dimensions to the classical problem with the addition of an independent player of equal status to the searcher, who cares about being found or not being found. These multiple motives of searcher and hider are analytically and mathematically considered in the book's two foci: Search Games (Book I) and Rendezvous Theory (Book II). Shmuel Gal's work on Search Games (Gal, 1980) stimulated considerable research in a variety of fields

http://download.kebook.com/uploadfile/2006/4/24/10105832425.zip
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0849321271
*Title:* Operations Research Calculations Handbook
*Author:* Dennis Blumenfeld
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2001-06-27
*Number Of Pages:* 216

Editorial Description 
The field of Operations Research (OR) covers a wide range of mathematical topics, and because it is so broad, results and formulas are scattered widely throughout the literature. As the field continues to grow, OR students and practitioners need a one-stop source for the results relevant to their work. This book meets that need. It contains more than 250 results in a single, concise volume. Organized by topic and listed in a convenient summary format, it allows readers to have frequently us

http://rapidshare.de/files/20659394/Operations_Research_Calculations_Handbook_KINGDWARF.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Real-Time Management of Resource Allocation Systems: A Discrete Event Systems Approach (International Series in Operations Research & Management Science)
By: Spyros A. Reveliotis
ISBN: 038723960X
Publisher: Springer - 2004-12-01
Hardcover | 1 Edition | 246 Pages | List Price: $99.00 (USD) | Sales Rank: 2010637
Product Dimensions: 9.44 x 6.4 x 0.74 inches

Real-Time Management of Resource Allocation Systems focuses on the problem of managing the resource allocation taking place within the operational context of many contemporary technological applications, including flexibly automated production systems, automated railway and/or monorail transportation systems, electronic workflow management systems, and business transaction supporting systems. A distinct trait of all these applications is that they limit the role of the human element to remote high-level supervision, while placing the burden of the real-time monitoring and coordination of the ongoing activity upon a computerized control system. Hence, any applicable control paradigm must address not only the issues of throughput maximization, work-in-process inventory reduction, and delay and cost minimization, that have been the typical concerns for past studies on resource allocation, but it must also guarantee the operational correctness and the behavioral consistency of the underlying automated system. The resulting problem is rather novel for the developers of these systems, since, in the past, many of its facets were left to the jurisdiction of the present human intelligence. It is also complex, due to the high levels of choice – otherwise known as flexibility – inherent in the operation of these environments

FORMAT: PDF
SIZE: 5.12MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/30295956/038723960X.rar
أو
http://mihd.net/5.444/038723960X.rar.html
أو
http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=46995​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Food Chemical Safety: Additives Volume II*​
*ISBN:* 0849312116
*Author:* David H. Watson
*Publisher:* OTHER 
*Edition:* 1st edition (March 5, 2002)
*Hardcover:* 256 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849312116
*Summary:*

The safety of chemicals introduced into the supply chain remains a major concern for food producers. There is an increasing amount of national and international regulation devoted to the control of chemical contaminants and additives. This book provides those in the food industry with a comprehensive and authoritative survey of current developments in regulation, research, and best practice in the management of additives in food

http://rapidshare.de/files/9938795/FCSV2A.rar.html
Password: polyto05​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Good Manufacturing Practices for Pharmaceuticals: A Plan for Total Quality Control from Manufacturer to Consumer, 5th edition*

*Summary*
Highlighting key issues and differences among GMPs of Europe, Canada, and the WHO, this reference examines US law and governmental policy affecting domestic and multinational pharmaceutical manufacturing. The book recommend pragmatic ways to interpret and comply with FDA CGMP regulation and related criteria. They focus on geographical redistribution of manufacturing facilities, accommodation of a diversity of regulatory and statutory governance, adaptation to disparate human resources, and new growth areas of manufacture and distribution of homeopathic remedies and dietary supplements, in addition to the greater quality control required of pharmacists and other authorized dispensers.

This newly revised and expanded reference examines United States law and governmental policy affecting domestic and multinational pharmaceutical manufacturing, recommending pragmatic ways to interpret and comply with FDA Current Good Manufacturing Practice (CGMP) regulation and related criteria, and focusing on geographical redistribution of manufacturing facilities, accommodation of a diversity of regulatory and statutory governance, adaptation to disparate human resources, and new growth areas of manufacture and distribution of homeopathic remedies and dietary supplements, in addition to the greater quality control required of pharmacists and other authorized dispensers. Fifth Edition covers cross-licensing, joint ventures, strategic alliances, mergers, acquisitions, and divestitures that emphasize the necessity of maintaining quality control

http://rapidshare.de/files/29151432/GMPFP.rar.html 
Pages 752 Format: pdf Size: 8Mb​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0824742737
*Title:* Manufacturing: Design, Production, Automation, and Integration (Manufacturing Engineering and Materials Processing)
*Author:* Beno Benhabib
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2003-07-03
*Number Of Pages:* 448
*Average Amazon Rating:* 5.0

Editorial Description 
From concept development to final production, this comprehensive text thoroughly examines the design, prototyping, and fabrication of engineering products and emphasizes modern developments in system modeling, analysis, and automatic control. This reference details various management strategies, design methodologies, traditional production techniques, and assembly applications for clear illustration of manufacturing engineering technology in the modern age

http://rapidshare.de/files/19030710/MDPAI.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Review
"[In this textbook] microelectrofluidic systems are thoroughly explained and defined in an understandable manner (which at times is challenging in an engineering text). … highly informative in its descriptive premise of top-down modeling and simulation…This text opens up a number of directions for research into top-down design for microelectrofluidic systems. … The information contained in the book will help achieve reduced costs and design stability for microelectrofluidic systems in an automated design market." - IEEE Engineering in Medicine and Biology

Book Description
In this book, readers will find top-down automation approaches for microelectrofluidic systems. Those with a background in electronic design automation will use this book to apply their expertise to composite system design. On the other hand, readers from the fluidics domain, who have thus far been developing bottom-up, inflexible and custom microsystems, will find this book invaluable in their moves to adopt a more top-down and generic design methodology. The authors include methodologies and tools for robust design and design for flexibility as well as an attractive new application for SystemC. They also provide a complete case study that uses a microvalve as a representative MEF device

http://rapidshare.de/files/26378887/msmas.zip
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16863143/Microelectrofluidic_Systems_Modeling_and_Simulation.7z.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20658354/Microelectrofluidic_Systems_Modeling_and_Simulation_KINGDWARF.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Essential Electronic Design Automation *
*EDA*​​*ISBN:* 0131828290
*Author:* Mark D. Birnbaum
*Publisher:* Prentice Hall PTR 
*Edition:* 1st edition (November 22, 2003)
*Paperback:* 304 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0131828290
*Summary:*
Essential Electronic Design Automation (EDA)

* A unique, easy-to-understand introduction to the EDA software tools used to design IC microchips 

* Includes all aspects of EDA: business, technical, tool vendor and end user views, IC and EDA industry trends

* Explains (in simple English) the concepts and terminology of IC design issues and the EDA tools that deal with them

* Covers the complete range of EDA tools from electronic system-level through front-end functional design, synthesis, and backend physical design 

* Ideal for non-technical readers in sales, marketing, public relations, legal, finance, students, and new entrants to the EDA, semiconductor or related industries 

Essential Electronic Design Automation (EDA) demystifies this highly technical industry for anyone with a "need-to-know" about EDA. A friendly, informal introduction to EDA business and technology, clear enough for laypeople yet detailed enough for technical readers. The book also makes an excellent complementary text for cross-disciplinary engineering, business and marketing courses on VLSI Design.

Simply and clearly, veteran industry leader Mark Birnbaum introduces the design problems EDA is intended to solve, the tools that exist to solve them, the designers who use them, and what makes EDA crucial to electronic product and chip design.

* Explains how EDA fits into the electronic product and semiconductor industries 

* Examines the EDA industry from both the tool user and EDA software vendor perspectives, including business models, return on investment, and tool evaluation 

* Includes electronic system-level tools for defining what ICs will do, front-end functional chip-level tools for design how the IC will behave, and back-end design tools for implementing the IC physical layout

* Discusses EDA industry trends and IC design issues, including deep submicron challenges, intellectual property (IP), and system-on-chip (SoC)
* Includes EDA standards organizations and publications

Industry newcomers will appreciate the book's extensive set of appendices, including primers on electricity, semiconductor manufacturing, computing, and common dimensions, reference sources and a complete glossary with acronym pronunciation

http://rapidshare.de/files/9558555/EDA.chm.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/9124227/Prentice.Essential.Electronic.Design.Automation.eBook-LiB.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0824703731
*Title:* Handbook of Industrial Automation
*Author:* Richard Shell
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2000-08-29
*Number Of Pages:* 887

Editorial Description 
Supplies the most essential concepts and methods necessary to capitalize on the innovations of industrial automation, including mathematical fundamentals, ergonometrics, industrial robotics, government safety regulations, and economic analyses

Netlibrary version about 160 
MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/27524143/Handbook_of_Industrial_Automation.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/27522777/Handbook_of_Industrial_Automation.part2.rar.html
أو
Engnetbase version about 16 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/27692147/Handbook_of_Industrial_Automation.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/27692147/Handbook_of_Industrial_Automation.rar.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Automotive Quality Systems Handbook*​
*ISBN:* 0750672439
*Author:* David Hoyle
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 2Rev Ed edition (April 15, 2000)
*Paperback:* 560 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750672439
*Summary:*
The Automotive Quality Systems Handbook is a step-by-step guide to interpreting and implementing the ISO/TS 16949. Accepted by major vehicle manufacturers as an alternative to the existing US, German, French and Italian automotive quality system requirements, this Technical Specification defines specific requirements for the application of ISO 9001: 1994 throughout the automotive supply chain. While initially the standard will be voluntary, for the first time, second and third tier suppliers may be faced with pressure to undergo third party registration. After the year 2000, the next version of the standard has actually replaced the four existing standards, (AVSQ, EAQF, QS-9000 and VDA 6 1) and the price of entry to the global automotive market is conformance to this new standard.



This handbook is an essential and comprehensive guide to enable organizations to interpret and implement the ISO/TS 16949. Unlike other books on the subject, each element, clause and requirement is analyzed in detail with guidance provided for its implementation. The handbook is written primarily for implementers and discerning managers, for instructors and auditors and contains a range of solutions that would be acceptable in the automobile industry. It includes details of the certification scheme, the differences with existing standards, check lists, questionnaires, tips for implementers, flow charts and a glossary of terms.

This book gives more than an overview, it tells how you to do it!
Contains detailed instructions and check-lists for implementation
Addresses all ISO requirements

http://rapidshare.de/files/22340041/Automotive_Quality_Systems_Handbook_KINGDWARF.zip.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091201/HOYLE__D.__2000_._Automotive_Quality_Systems_Handbook.rar
2.2MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook 4th Edition*

*Summary*
Completely revised to align with ISO 9000:2000, this handbook remains the most comprehensive book available on this series of international standards. ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook is an essential guide to enable organizations to understand and apply ISO 9001:2000 requirements and the principles that underpin this radical revision of the family of standards. Unlike other books on the subject, each element, clause and requirement is analysed in detail with practical guidance provided for its implementation. The handbook is written for those managing existing quality systems as well as those establishing a quality system for the first time. It is written in an easy-to-follow format and style suitable for students, practitioners, discerning managers, instructors and auditors. It offers a range of solutions that are acceptable in many industries. Based on the final draft of ISO 9001:2000, it details the differences from the 1994 version and includes check lists, questionnaires, tips for implementers, process flow charts and a glossary of terms. Comprehensive and practical guide Covers over 250 requirements of the standard Includes useful checklists, flow charts, related standards, bibliography


http://rapidshare.de/files/24176032/5K200604140027.rar
PASS: A20th06i9qSh4 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/12306272/I9000QSH
SIZE: 2.64MB 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091332/HOYLE__D.__2001_._ISO_9000_Quality_Systems_Handbook__4th_ed._.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/13582554/ISO9000_QualitySystems_Handbook2001_muyace.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ISO 9000: 2000: An A-Z Guide*

*Summary*
ISO 9000 has undergone a radical revision, changing the focus from requirements born out of situations that experience had shown led to poor product quality to requirements born out of the need for all organizations to continually achieve their objectives and create satisfied customers. The language has changed from procedure to process and the intent is now more aligned to business needs.

The concepts, terminology and techniques that pervade the ISO 9000 family of standards are explained. Learn how to apply such concepts as continual improvements, process management, corrective action and system audit. Understand six-sigma, the process approach and the principles of control and breakthrough. Learn how to manage the business processes, set objectives, identify processes, and write procedures. Discover what the standard means by customer focus, the systems approach, leadership and much more.

Packed with information on over 220 terms, this guide:

-Provides quick access to the salient concepts that underpin best practise.

-Provides ISO definitions and alternative definitions for comparative purposes.

-Identifies all the requirements and associated clauses where a particular term is used.

-Provides guidance on application and interpretation with hints and tips to aid understanding.

-Provides task lists for implementing methods and techniques.

A book to pack in the brief case, a portable adviser that is ready to serve up answers when youre stuck for words, deep in debate, challenged by an auditor or confronted by your boss.

-Presented in an A-Z format, making the text more accessible and easier to digest

-Provides the whys and hows of ISO 9000: 2000, to assist quality developers meeting requirements, and to help auditors perform effectively

http://rapidshare.de/files/21091364/HOYLE__D.__2003_._ISO_9000__2000_-_An_A-Z_Guide.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/4700983/ISO_9000_2000_An_A-Z_Guide.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

ISO 9001: 2000 Quality Management System Design

*Summary*
Text describes the design rules required to document, implement, and demonstrate quality management system effectiveness in compliance with the latest version of the ISO 9000 International Standard

From Back Cover
An effective ISO 9001:2000 quality management system, driven by a fully compliant quality manual, is key in meeting ISO 9000 quality standards and a must for obtaining ISO certification. Written by an RAB-certified quality management systems lead auditor, with 40 years of industrial experience - who has a 10-year track record in the consultation and auditing support of over 100 ISO-certified organizations-this book provides the design principles and techniques for implementing an effective quality management system

The book describes the design rules required to document, implement and demonstrate quality management system effectiveness in compliance with the latest version of the ISO 9000 International Standard. This systematic and engineering approach simplifies the many complexities in maintaining compliance with ISO standards. This hands on guide is packed with tips and insights the author has garnered form personally designing quality management systems that integrate organizational strategy with quality management. Moreover, the book helps professionals create meaningful documentation and a user friendly, informative quality manual that together form the core of an effective and responsive quality management system

About the Author
Jay J. Schlickman is an RAB certified quality management systems lead auditor; an RAB qualified ISO 9001:2000 auditor; a certified Canadian medical devices conformity assessment system auditor; and quality management systems consultant based in Lexington MA. He received his B.S. and M.S. in physics from Northeastern University. He is a Life Member of the Institute of Electrical & Electronics Engineers (IEEE), a member of the American Physical Society (APS), and a member of the American Society for Quality ASQ

http://rapidshare.de/files/15949053/ISO_9001-2000_Quality_Management_System_Design.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/1775367/ISO_9001_QMS_Design.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Maintenance Fundamentals 
(Plant Engineering Series)
Keith Mobley
2nd Edition 2004
Butterworth-Heinemann
4,74 Mb

Book Description
Maintenance Fundamentals includes modules that provide the practical knowledge required to effectively select, install, maintain, and troubleshoot critical plant machinery, equipment, and systems. Topics covered include shaft alignment, bearings, couplings and clutches, flexible intermediate drives, gears and gear drives, lubrication, packing and seals, and rotor balancing. 

This is the first book in a new series published by Butterworth-Heinemann in association with PLANT ENGINEERING magazine. PLANT ENGINEERING fills a unique information need for the men and women who operate and maintain industrial plants. It bridges the information gap between engineering education and practical application. As technology advances at increasingly faster rates, this information service is becoming more and more important. Since its first issue in 1947, PLANT ENGINEERING has stood as the leading problem-solving information source for America's industrial plant engineers, and this book series will effectively contribute to that resource and reputation

http://rapidshare.de/files/12862464/0750677988.rar.html

```
Password: ebooksclub.org
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance*
*Second Edition*
* (Plant Engineering)*

*ISBN:* 0750675314
*Author:* R. Keith Mobley
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Edition:* 2 edition (October, 2002)
*Hardcover:* 437 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0750675314
*Summary:*
This second edition of An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance helps plant, process, maintenance and reliability managers and engineers to develop and implement a comprehensive maintenance management program, providing proven strategies for regularly monitoring critical process equipment and systems, predicting machine failures, and scheduling maintenance accordingly.

Since the publication of the first edition in 1990, there have been many changes in both technology and methodology, including financial implications, the role of a maintenance organization, predictive maintenance techniques, various analyses, and maintenance of the program itself. This revision includes a complete update of the applicable chapters from the first edition as well as six additional chapters outlining the most recent information available.

Having already been implemented and maintained successfully in hundreds of manufacturing and process plants worldwide, the practices detailed in this second edition of An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance will save plants and corporations, as well as U.S. industry as a whole, billions of dollars by minimizing unexpected equipment failures and its resultant high maintenance cost while increasing productivity.

* A comprehensive introduction to a system of monitoring critical industrial equipment
* Optimize the availability of process machinery and greatly reduce the cost of maintenance
* Provides the means to improve product quality, productivity and profitability of manufacturing and production plants

http://rapidshare.de/files/21104424/MOBLEY__R._K.__2002_._An_Introduction_to_Predictive_Maintenance__2nd_ed._.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/17720564/An_introduction_to_predictive_maintenance.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Design for Reliability*​
*Summary*
This book provides a systematic approach to designing reliability into a product, whether the product is a high volume consumer item or a low volume military commodity. It gives the reader the fundamental insight into the total design cycle as well as the how, when, where, and why of reliability. The book also emphasizes the tremendous potential gains in reliability that can be achieved when an early, systematic, concurrent engineering approach is applied to the design cycle

http://rapidshare.de/files/3960042/e27_d.f.r.matriks.rar.html
PASSWORD: Mat.Riks.Info​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

* Vibration Fundamentals *
*(Plant Engineering Maintenance Series)*​
*ISBN:* 0750671505
*Author:* R. Keith Mobley
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Edition:* (February 15, 1999)
*Pages:* 393 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0750671505
*Summary:*
In a single useful volume, Vibration Fundamentals explains the basic theory, applications, and benefits of vibration analysis, which is the dominant predictive maintenance technique used with maintenance management programs.

All mechanical equipment in motion generates a vibration profile, or signature, that reflects its operating condition. This is true regardless of speed or whether the mode of operation is rotation, reciprocation, or linear motion. There are several predictive maintenance techniques used to monitor and analyze critical machines, equipment, and systems in a typical plant. These include vibration analysis, ultrasonics, thermography, tribology, process monitoring, visual inspection, and other nondestructive analysis techniques. Of these techniques, vibration analysis is the dominant predictive maintenance technique used with maintenance management programs, and this book explains the basic theory, applications, and benefits in one easy-to-absorb volume that plant staff will find invaluable.

This is the second book in a new series published by Butterworth-Heinemann in association with PLANT ENGINEERING magazine. PLANT ENGINEERING fills a unique information need for the men and women who operate and maintain industrial plants. It bridges the information gap between engineering education and practical application. As technology advances at increasingly faster rates, this information service is becoming more and more important. Since its first issue in 1947, PLANT ENGINEERING has stood as the leading problem-solving information source for America's industrial plant engineers, and this book series will effectively contribute to that resource and reputation.

Provides information essential to industrial troubleshooting investigations
Describes root-cause failure analysis
Incorporates detailed equipment-design guidelines

http://rapidshare.de/files/21104156/MOBLEY__R._K.__1999_._Vibration_Fundamentals.rar
أو
8.8MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Description
Plant engineers and maintenance managers know from experience: All manufacturing equipment will break down, often at the worst possible moment. To survive in today's lean-and-mean manufacturing environment, companies must head off these breakdowns with a preventive-maintenance management program that is both systematic and flexible -- and geared toward minimizing downtime and maximizing equipment life. 
Fundamentals of Preventive Maintenance provides readers with an easy-to-follow, economically sensible maintenance and workorder management program. This results-driven guidebook outlines a 7-step process for designing and implementing the program, describing what needs to be done -- and why. Designed to transform an often unwieldy program into one that can be effectively managed, it provides hands-on techniques for: 

* Establishing critical scheduling protocols * Managing the daily workorder schedule * Developing and issuing preventive maintenance workorders * Monitoring the program and making improvements 

Book Info
Provides readers with an easy to follow, economically sensible maintenance and workorder management program. This results-driven guidebook outlines a 7-step process for designing and implementing the program, describing what needs to be done and why. 

Product Details
Hardcover: 224 pages 
Publisher: American Management Association; 1st edition (September 1, 2002) 
Language: English 
ISBN: 0814407366 

http://rapidshare.de/files/11956140/Fundamentals_of_Preventive_Maintenance.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Total Productivity Maintenance*
* A Route to World-Class Performance*

*Summary*
Total productive maintenance (TPM), a Japanese management protocol developed to alleviate production losses caused by machine breakdowns has moved on.

Through TPM, more companies accept the concept of Zero Breakdowns as achievable. From the foundation of zero breakdowns, world class plants are able to run for complete shifts without the need for intervention. TPM is still pushing back the boundaries of what was thought possible. 

Driven by the proven principles of TPM, the book emphasises the need to build on existing good practices and to win commitment by delivering results. 

The book provides a practical guide to delivering TPM benefits and is based on the authors' first hand experience of seeing TPM in Japan. It adapts these benefits to suit the strategic needs of companies across four continents. 

"TPM A Route to World Class Performance" builds on Peter Willmott's earlier book, "TPM the Western Way", updating the scope of applications and tools. The TPM route map is updated to include the journey to zero breakdowns and beyond. It also provides a systematic structure to evolve from the classic Total Productive Maintenance towards Total Productive Manufacturing and deliver a Totally Productive Operation capable of world leading performance

9.35MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139461/WILLMOTT__P.__2001_._TPM_-_A_Route_to_World-Class_Performance.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

For over 30 years, Reliability, Maintainability and Risk has been recognised as a leading text for reliability and maintenance professionals. Now in its seventh edition, the book has been updated to remain the first choice for professional engineers and students. The seventh edition incorporates new material on important topics including software failure, the latest safety legislation and standards, product liability, integrity of safety-related systems, as well as delivering an up-to-date review of the latest approaches to reliability modelling, including cutsec ranking. It is also supported by new detailed case studies on reliability and risk in practice.

* The leading reliability reference for over 30 years
* Covers all key aspects of reliability and maintenance management in an accessible way with minimal mathematics - ideal for hands-on applications
* Four new chapters covering software failure, safety legislation, safety systems and new case studies on reliability and risk in practice

http://rapidshare.de/files/22336230/Reliability__Maintainability_and_Risk_KINGDWARF.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0849317703
*Title:* Durability of Engineering Structures: Design, Repair and Maintenance
*Author:* Jan Bijen
*Publisher:* OTHER
*Publication Date:* 2003-09-25
*Number Of Pages:* 262

Editorial Description 
Focusing on the design of buildings for service life, Structures Durability of Engineering covers effective maintenance and repair techniques for reducing the likelihood of failure. It describes the in situ performance of all the major man-made materials used in civil engineering construction and some relatively new high-performance materials. The book explores deterioration mechanisms and the measures to counteract them, subsequent maintenance and repair techniques

http://rapidshare.de/files/23468239/0849317703.rar.html
أو
http://mihd.net/1.464/0849317703.rar.html
(5,16 Mb)​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0070288194
*Title:* Maintenance Engineering Handbook
*Author:* Lindley R. Higgins Keith Mobley R. Keith Mobley 
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Professional
*Publication Date:* 2001-10-31
*Number Of Pages:* 1504

http://rapidshare.de/files/15089587/Maintenance_Engineering_Handbook.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/15055343/0070288194.rar.html

```
(12.0 Mb)
Pass: ebooksclub.org
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Practical Machinery Management for Process Plants: Volume 4, Second Edition : Major Process Equipment Maintenance and Repair (Practical Machinery Management for Process Plants)*

*Summary*
This updated edition is an invaluable source of practical cost-effective maintenance, repair, installation, and field verification procedures for machinery engineers. It is filled with step-by-step instructions and quick-reference checklists that describe preventive and predictive maintenance for major process units such as vertical, horizontal, reciprocating, and liquid ring vacuum pumps, fans and blowers, compressors, turboexpanders, turbines, and more. Also included are sections on machinery protection, storage, lubrication, and periodic monitoring. A new section examines centrifugal pumps and explains how and why they continue to fail. More new information focuses on maintenance for aircraft derivative gas turbines. This revised edition gives special attention throughout to maintenance and repair procedures needed to ensure efficiency, performance, and long life
http://rapidshare.de/files/17640600/PMM_2E.rar.html 
13.5MB
Link to volume1
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?module=showBook&id=10582&category_offset=2
Link to volume 3
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?module=showBook&id=18275
+
http://rapidshare.de/files/21057535/BLOCH__H._P.__1996_._Major_Process_Equipment_Maintenance_and_Repair__2nd_ed._.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/17640600/PMM_2E.rar.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0824704754
*Title:* Reliability Verification, Testing, and Analysis in Engineering Design (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
*Author:* Gary Wasserman
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2002-11-01
*Number Of Pages:* 416
*Average Amazon Rating:* 5.0

Editorial Description 
Striking a balance between the use of computer-aided engineering practices and classical life testing, this reference expounds on current theory and methods for designing reliability tests and analyzing resultant data through various examples using Microsoft Excel, MINITAB, WinSMITH, and ReliaSoft software across multiple industries. The book discusses modern design reliability principles, techniques, and terms, applications of Microsoft Excel Tool Solver and Goal Seek nonlinear search

http://rapidshare.de/files/19098241/RVTAED.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 1587161427
*Title:* Engineering Maintenance: A Modern Approach
*Author:* B.S. Dhillon
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2002-02-14
*Number Of Pages:* 240

Editorial Description 
A comprehensive presentation of modern maintenance engineering concepts and practices that includes major recent developments this book provides a cradle-to-grave strategy for preserving equipment, avoiding the consequences of failure, and ensuring the productive capacity of equipment. It covers key maintenance-engineering topics from management and control, preventative and corrective maintenance to new concepts such as reliability-centered maintenance, human error, quality and safety

*http://rapidshare.de/files/17084959/EngineeringMaintenance-AModernApproach_muya.rar* ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 1402029772
*Author:* E.D. Solojentsev
*Publisher:* Springer
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F1402029772
*Summary:*
In this volume the methodological aspects of the scenario logic and probabilistic (LP) non-success risk management are considered. The theoretical bases of scenario non-success risk LP-management in business and engineering are also stated. Methods and algorithms for the scenario risk LP-management in problems of classification, investment and effectiveness are described. Risk LP- models and results of numerical investigations for credit risks, risk of frauds, security portfolio risk, risk of quality, accuracy, and risk in multi-stage systems reliability are given. In addition, a rather large number of new problems of estimation, analysis and management of risk are considered. Software for risk problems based on LP-methods, LP-theory, and GIE is described too

11.5 meg
http://rapidshare.de/files/5364877/n13_slp.chipollo.rar.html
أوhttp://www.upload2.net/download2/R4xehDWQlIMQpRq/n13_slp.chipollo.rar.html

```
password: [URL="http://www.Chipollo.Info"]www.Chipollo.Info[/URL]
```
http://rapidshare.de/files/22284131/EDSolojentsev.rar.html

```
Password (if required):: [URL="http://www.ebooksclub.org/www.AvaxHome.ru"]www.AvaxHome.ru[/URL]
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0849311802
*Title:* Engineering Design Reliability Handbook
*Author:* Efstratios Nikolaidis Dan M. Ghiocel Suren Singhal 
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2004-07-26
*Number Of Pages:* 1192
*Average Amazon Rating:* 

Editorial Description 
Researchers in industry and academia are making important advances on various fronts, including reliability-based design and modeling of uncertainty when data is limited. Still, industry continues to lose billions of dollars each year because of unexpected system failures. The Engineering Design Reliability Handbook is a valuable addition to the reliability literature. The book presents an industrial perspective of non-deterministic approaches and documented stories

http://rapidshare.de/files/21850608/0849311802.rar.html

```
Pass: ebooksclub.org
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 0750677198
*Author:* Yung-Li Lee / Jwo Pan / Richard Hathaway / Mark Barkey
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750677198
*Summary:*
This book is a summary of experimental and analytical techniques that are essential to students and practicing engineers for conducting mechanical component design and testing for durability. There is a serious need for engineers to have an overview on the entire methodology of durability testing and reliability to bridge the gap between fundamental fatigue research and its durability applications.

· Covers the useful techniques for component load measurement and data acquisition, fatigue properties determination, fatigue analysis, and accelerated life test criteria development, and, most importantly, test plans for reliability demonstrations. 
· Written from a practical point of view, based on the authors' industrial and academic experience in automotive engineering design.
· Extensive practical examples are used to illustrate the main concepts in all chapters.


http://rapidshare.de/files/5966556/Elsevier.Fatigue.Testing.and.Analysis.Theory.and.Practice.eBook-TLFeBOOK.MWL_eBooksVault.rar

```
PASSWORD: eBooks_RuLeZ
```
أو
http://snipurl.com/ongb
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815460/Lee__Y___Pan__J___Hathaway__R___Barkey__M_-_Fatigue_Testing_and_Analysis_Theory_and_Practice.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Practical Machinery Management for Process Plants*
* Volume 1, Third Edition *
* Improving Machinery Reliability*
* (Practical Machinery Management for Process Plants)*​
*ISBN:* 0884156613
*Author:* Heinz P. Bloch
*Publisher:* Gulf Professional Publishing
*Edition:* 3 edition (September 18, 1998)
*Hardcover:* 680 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0884156613
*Summary*
This totally revised, updated and expanded edition provides proven techniques and procedures that extend machinery life, reduce maintenance costs, and achieve optimum machinery reliability. This essential text clearly describes the reliability improvement and failure avoidance steps practiced by best-of-class process plants in the U.S. and Europe

http://rapidshare.de/files/21058795/BLOCH__H._P.__1998_._Improving_Machinery_Reliability__3rd_ed._.rar 
13.9MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Failure Analysis Case Studies II*

*ISBN:* 0080439594
*Author:* D.R.H. Jones
*Publisher:* Pergamon 
*Edition:* (June 1, 2001)
*Hardcover:* 456 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0080439594
*Summary:*
The first book of Failure Analysis Case Studies selected from volumes 1, 2 and 3 of the journal Engineering Failure Analysis was published by Elsevier Science in September 1998. The book has proved to be a sought-after and widely used source of reference material to help people avoid or analyse engineering failures, design and manufacture for greater safety and economy, and assess operating, maintenance and fitness-for-purpose procedures. In the last three years, Engineering Failure Analysis has continued to build on its early success as an essential medium for the publication of failure analysis cases studies and papers on the structure, properties and behaviour of engineering materials as applied to real problems in structures, components and design.


Failure Analysis Case Studies II comprises 40 case studies describing the analysis of real engineering failures which have been selected from volumes 4, 5 and 6 of Engineering Failure Analysis. The case studies have been arranged in sections according to the specific type of failure mechanism involved. The failure mechanisms covered are overload, creep, brittle fracture, fatigue, environmental attack, environmentally assisted cracking and bearing failures. The book constitutes a reference set of real failure investigations which should be useful to professionals and students in most branches of engineering


http://rapidshare.de/files/8130123/Failure_Analysis_Case_Studies_II.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092632/JONES__D._R._H.__2001_._Failure_Analysis_Case_Studies_II.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/3597409/Failure_analysis-Case_studies-II-Jones.pdf.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

*Practical Hazops, Trips and Alarms, First Edition*​
*ISBN:* 0750662743
*Author:* David Macdonald
*Publisher:* Newnes 
*Edition:* (September 9, 2004)
*Paperback:* 352 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750662743
*Summary*
Do you have trips and safety interlocks in your plant? Are they good enough or are they perhaps over-designed and much more expensive than necessary? Are you or your company aware of how Hazard Studies should define risk reduction requirements? Are you actually using Hazard Studies at all?
The answer is the integrated approach to safety management. New international standards combined with well-proven hazard study methods can improve safety management in your company.

Practical Hazops, Trips and Alarms for Engineers and Technicians describes the role of hazard studies in risk management, and then proceeds with basic training in Hazop techniques. 
A number of practical exercises support the reference information and allow you to test your understanding of the material in the book.
This book aims to bridge the discipline gap between hazard studies and the provision of safety-related alarm and trip systems. It provides training in hazard and operability methods (Hazops) and in the principles of safety instrumented systems as defined by international standard IEC 61508.

1. Design an integrated safety management system to increase efficiency and reduce costs
2. Learn how to carry out hazard and operability studies (Hazops) and find out how to convert Hazop outputs into safety requirements specifications
3. Implement safety instrumented systems to the new IEC standards (IEC61508)

http://rapidshare.de/files/9958534/Practical_Hazops__Trips_and_alarms.rar.html
psswrd: thayri​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

*IPA - Concepts and Applications in Engineering*
* (Decision Engineering)*​
*Summary*
The work of design engineers is very individual, using personal approaches and methods, designers have an individual way of seeing a problem. In practice personal notes are used by every designer, often general comments about technical problems and situations. There are a variety of personal methods of supporting the design process and computer tools can make the whole design process more efficient. In professional practice you continually add to your existing knowledge base (notes), for your own purposes. In this case the intelligent personal assistant fulfils the role of those active notes. Based on real industrial procedures, the process is the result of many years of design experience. Numerous examples for practical use by professionals and students interested in real implementations of knowledge based systems in engineering. Two major ideas are connected: a computer system integrating computer design tools and a computer system fulfilling the role of an intelligent personal assistant. This user-friendly approach to the main ideas, concepts and techniques of an intelligent personal assistant, demonstrates it's unique position as a significant and fruitful knowledge based technique in engineering design. Uniquely, the book deals with areas specifically important to designers, knowledge engineers and engineering software designers. This is an extremely comprehensive and thoughtful survey of the possibilities of computer assistance to a design engineer, and their realisation in an â€œIntelligent Personal Assistant. The undertaking of an engineering project is considered in detail, from initial jottings through successive refinement requiring reference to data and catalogues, and employment of software facilities for computer aided design (CAD) and computer aided engineering (CAE), as well as consultation with colleagues, Alex M Andrew, Kybernetes 34- 5

http://rapidshare.de/files/19468173/JPokojski.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
أو
http://download.kebook.com/uploadfile/2006/4/29/15524954101.zip​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

*Hazardous Waste Compliance*

*Summary*
Hazardous Waste Compliance concentrates on government regulations as they relate to hazardous waste and other hazardous materials. The main focus of this book is on how to comply with these requirements as well as on other best management practices (BMP), which will ensure worker safety and business protection from the risk of the commercial penalties associated with regulations breaches.

The authors provide the reader with useful techniques to enhance worker protection and promote efficiency, productivity and cost effectiveness, along with achieving the necessary quality standards for the work being performed. The authors further outline and define methods to help reduce worker injury and illness, the scope and application of HAZWOPER, and ways to implement hazardous material related requirements through enhancements of existing programs.

In addition, detailed discussion helps to provide methods to help promote consistency in health and safety program development for handling hazardous materials, encourage a high standard for health and safety, and share lessons learned to help provide approaches that have been implemented on hazardous waste and other sites.

Provides a comprehensive overview of regulatory requirements in the industry
Real-life experiences are presented in the form of case histories
A training aid for both new and experienced site workers 

http://rapidshare.de/files/22335849/Hazardous_Waste_Compliance_KINGDWARF.zip.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882094/FLORCZAK__C._M.__2001_._Hazardous_Waste_Compliance.rar
2 MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

*Productive Safety Management*​
*ISBN:* 075065922X
*Author:* Tania Mol
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Edition:* (December 9, 2003)
*Paperback:* 448 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/075065922X
*Summary:*
Unlike most books on this subject, *Productive Safety Management*, described in this book, integrates occupational health and safety, human resource management, environmental management, and engineering to provide a whole-business approach to effective safety management.

The book helps companies to reduce and manage risk by providing, analysing and improving systems in place within the company. It also looks at how external factors can affect company decision making and provides a tool to make sure that a health and safety management system is strategically aligned, appropriately resourced, and that it maximises employee commitment. Chapters on human resource management explore cultural issues and explain how to gain commitment to company objectives.

The book has been written for managers and supervisors working in hazardous industries, OHS practitioners, undergraduate and postgraduate students.

* Provides a management system that allows production, safety and quality to be pursued concurrently in hazardous industries
* Improves risk management so that the incidence of injury and damage is minimized
* Describes, using practical examples, the sources of risk in hazardous industries and how these can be managed

http://www.megaupload.com/tr/?d=NA13EQ10
password : www.blueportal.org​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

From preface
Some reference books are primarily compendiums of tabulated data, essential to the task of technical quantification. This volume is not such a compendium: it is mainly a qualitative approach to knowledge gathering from which subsequent quantification may be attempted. It covers those aspects of manufacture which are essential for designing new production systems or for managing exisiting factories. These include materials selection, manufacturing and fabrication processes, quality control, and the use of computers for the control of processes and production management

Part1: http://rapidshare.de/files/10309791/MaEnReBoA.rar.html 
Part2: http://rapidshare.de/files/10312062/MaEnReBoB.rar.html
Pass: aslan.sutu​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0471216631
*Title:* Product and Process Design Principles : Synthesis, Analysis, and Evaluation, Second Edition
*Author:* Warren D. Seider J. D. Seader Daniel R. Lewin 
*Publisher:* Wiley
*Publication Date:* 2003-07-24
*Number Of Pages:* 820
*Average Amazon Rating:* 4.0

Editorial Description 
One of the most important objective in this text describes the strategies and approaches for the design of chemical processes. It covers economic (optimization) and environmental issues. The latest design strategies are described, most of which have been improved significantly with the advent of computers, mathematical programming methods, and artificial intelligence. Various methods are utilized to perform the extensive calculations and provide graphical results that are visualized easily

http://rapidshare.de/files/27256386/Product_Process_Design_Principles_Synthesis__Analysis___Evaluation.pdf 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/18227485/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18229033/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18230586/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18232087/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18277115/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18279722/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part6.rar
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

*Analyses of Hazardous Substances in Air Volume 5*

*Summary*
This is the fifth volume in an international series of analytical methods for the determination of toxicants in the air at the workplace. All methods are reliable, reproducable and meet the requirements for quality control.

The analysis of the levels of hazardous substances in the air inhaled by workers in the chemical industry and similar working environments is necessary to monitor adherence to statutory concentration limits and to protect the workers from the adverse effects of such substances

http://rapidshare.de/files/26138785/Analyses_of_Hazardous_Substances_in_Air_v5.pdf
pdf, 1.6MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

*Analyses of Hazardous Substances in Air*
*Volume 6 *
*The MAK-Collection for Occupational Health and Safety. Part III: Air Monitoring Methods*
* (DFG)*

*Summary*
This is the sixth volume in an international series of analytical methods for the determination of toxicants in the air at the workplace. All methods are reliable, reproducable and meet the requirements for quality control.

The analysis of the levels of hazardous substances in the air inhaled by workers in the chemical industry and similar working environments is necessary to monitor adherence to statutory concentration limits and to protect the workers from the adverse effects of such substances

http://rapidshare.de/files/26138903/Analyses_of_Hazardous_Substances_in_Air_v6.pdf
PDF, 1.7 MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

*Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook*

*Summary*
The *Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook* addresses the design of air technology systems for the control of contaminants in industrial workplaces such as factories and manufacturing plants. It covers the basic theories and science behind the technical solutions for industrial air technology and includes publication of new fundamental research and design equations contributed by more than 40 engineers and scientists from over 18 countries.

Readers are presented with scientific research and data for improving the indoor air quality in the workplace and reducing emissions to the outside environment.

The *Guidebook* represents, for the first time, a single source of all current scientific information available on the subject of industrial ventilation and the more general area of industrial air technology. New Russian data is included that fills several gaps in the scientific literature.

* Presents technology for energy optimization and environmental benefits
* A collaborated effort from more than 60 ventilation experts throughout 18 countries
* Based on more than 50 million dollars of research and development focused on industrial ventilation
* Includes significant scientific contributions from leading ventilation experts in Russia
* Presents new innovations including a rigorous design methodology and target levels
* Contains extensive sections on design with modeling techniques
* Content is well organized and easily adaptable to computer applications

http://mihd.net/7.191/GOODFELLOW__H.__2001_._Industrial_Ventilation_Design_Guidebook.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887004/GOODFELLOW__H.__2001_._Industrial_Ventilation_Design_Guidebook.rar
60 MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 أغسطس 2006)

Introduction to Computational Optimization Models for Production Planning in a Supply Chain 2006-03
Author: Stefan Voß David L. Woodruff 
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2006-03-07
Number Of Pages: 257





The book begins with an easy-to-read introduction to the concepts associated with the creation of optimization models for production planning. These concepts are then applied to well-known planning models, namely mrp and MRP II. From this foundation fairly sophisticated models for supply chain management are developed. Another unique feature is that models are developed with an eye toward implementation. In fact, there is a chapter that provides explicit examples of implementation of the basic models using a variety of popular, commercially available modeling languages. The new edition is updated and provides extensions. 

FORMAT: PDF
SIZE: 1.07MB


http://rapidshare.de/files/31085460/3540298789.rar
أو
http://mihd.net/5.944/3540298789.rar.html
أو
http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=48687​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أغسطس 2006)

*Biaxial/Multiaxial Fatigue and Fracture *
*(European Structural Integrity Society)*

*Summary*
The European Structural Integrity Society (ESIS) Technical Commitee on Fatigue of Engineering Materials and Structures (TC3) decided to compile a Special Technical Publication (ESIS STP) based on the 115 papers presented at the 6th International Conference on Biaxial/Multiaxial Fatigue and Fracture. The 25 papers included in the STP have been extended and revised by the authors. The conference was held in Lisbon, Portugal, on 25-28 June 2001, and was chaired by Manual De Freitas, Instituto Superior Tecnico, Lisbon. The meeting, organised by the Instituto Superior Tecnico and sponsored by the Portuguese Minesterio da Cienca e da Tecnologia and by the European Structural Integrity Society, was attended by 151 delegates from 20 countries. The papers in the present book deal with the theoretical, numerical and experimental aspects of the Multiaxial fatigue and fracture of engineering materials and structures. They are divided in to the following six sections; Multiaxial Fatigue of Welded Structures; High cycle Multiaxial fatigue; Non proportional and Variable-Amplitude loading; Defects, Notches, Crack Growth; Low Cycle Multiaxial Fatigue; Applications and Testing Methods. As is well-known, most engineering components and structures in the mechanical, aerospace, power generation, and other industries are subjected to multiaxial loading during their service life. One of the most difficult tasks in design against fatigue and fracture is to translate the information gathered from uniaxial fatigue and fracture tests on engineering materials into applications involving complex states of cyclic stress-strain conditions. This book is the result of co-operation between many researchers from different laboratories, universities and industries in a number of countries

9.15MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074044/CARPINTERI__A.__2003_._Biaxial-Multiaxial_Fatigue_and_Fracture.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أغسطس 2006)

*Engineering Materials Volume 2 *
* An Introduction to Microstructures, Processing and Design*

*Author:* D R H Jones / Michael Ashby
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 2 edition (August 14, 1998)
*Paperback:* 384 pages

*Summary*
Materials are evolving faster today than at any time in history. As a consequence the engineer must be more aware of materials and their potential than ever before. In comparing the properties of competing materials with precision involves an understanding of the basic properties of materials, how they are controlled by processing, formed, joined and finished and of the chain of reasoning that leads to a successful choice. This book will provide the reader with this understanding

VOL 1 & 2 = 20MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368/ASHBY__M._F.__1998_._Engineering_Materials__2nd_ed.___2_vols._.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/3479561/Engineering_materials-Vol02-Michael_Asby.pdf.html ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أغسطس 2006)

Summary
This handbook is a new systematic approach to engineering documentation, therefore, it will simplify the end users ability to set up or enhance their engineering documentation requirements. Companies with small manual systems, to large scale mass production facilities, can use this handbook to tailor their engineering documentation requirements.
If an individual or company wishes to create or improve an engineering documentation system, there is no need to start from scratch. Instead, use this new handbook, complete with 47 specially designed forms and with procedures that cover every major aspect of a comprehensive engineering documentation system. Another book published by Noyes, Engineering Documentation Control Handbook can be very helpful if used in conjunction with this handbook.

This book contains 62 engineering procedures and 27 forms. Most of these engineering procedures are influenced by the author's background in aircraft, aerospace, and the computer industry. The manufacture of Printed Circuit Boards, was used as an example throughout the book. However, the principles are applicable to all engineering and operational disciplines

(Note: Only link to images from Amazon or free image hosts)
(other servers may complain of losing Bandwidth)
From the Foreword: “...The intent of this handbook is to define, display, and explain the elements that must be present in any engineering documentation system. The author has developed a powerful new handbook, complete with step-by-step procedures, that will show you how to develop an engineering documentation system. Primarily, it will be used as a reference source when there is a question as to the proper procedure to use...”

Target Audience: Any reader with an interest in, or responsibility for, implementing and maintaining engineering documentation systems.

Table of Contents
Product Design and Development
Product and Documentation Identification
Documentation Requirements
Customer Documentation
Vendor Documentation
Document Change Control
Document Control
Index

http://rapidshare.de/files/5537684/Engineering_Procedures_Handbook_by_BOREE_.zip.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Finite Element Method: A Practical Course*​
*Summary*
The Finite Element Method (FEM) has become an indispensable technology for the modelling and simulation of engineering systems. Written for engineers and students alike, the aim of the book is to provide the necessary theories and techniques of the FEM for readers to be able to use a commercial FEM package to solve primarily linear problems in mechanical and civil engineering with the main focus on structural mechanics and heat transfer.

Fundamental theories are introduced in a straightforward way, and state-of-the-art techniques for designing and analyzing engineering systems, including microstructural systems are explained in detail. Case studies are used to demonstrate these theories, methods, techniques and practical applications, and numerous diagrams and tables are used throughout.

The case studies and examples use the commercial software package ABAQUS, but the techniques explained are equally applicable for readers using other applications including NASTRAN, ANSYS, MARC, etc.

Full sets of PowerPoint slides developed by the authors for their course on FEM are available as a free download from a companion website.

* A practical and accessible guide to this complex, yet important subject
* Covers modeling techniques that predict how components will operate and tolerate loads, stresses and strains in reality
* Full set of PowerPoint presentation slides which illustrate and support the book are available on a companion website

http://rapidshare.de/files/25099049/The_Finite_Element_Method_-_A_practical_course.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/8866675/fempr.matriks.rar.html
أو
http://www.mytempdir.com/308707 ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (31 أغسطس 2006)

King's Safety in the Process Industries 

By: Ralph King, Ronald Hirst(Editor) 
ISBN: 0340677864 
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann - 1998-05-29
Hardcover | 2nd Edition | 680 Pages | List Price: $162.09 (USD) | Sales Rank: 4337681

All in the process industries are fully aware of the potentially devastating effects that and explosion, fire or escape of flammable and toxic material can have, and the role of effective safety procedures in this environment can never be underestimated. This second edition of Ralph King's widely regarded insight into the key issues has been thoroughly revised and updated throughout to provide a comprehensive account of the main hazards, as well as discussing the causes of accidents and how best

size: 32.69 MB
*Fast non-rapidshare mirror*
http://mihd.net/7.565/Safety_in_the_Process_Industries.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/15769101/Safety_in_the_Process_Industries.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/15757832/Safety_in_the_Process_Industries.rar.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (31 أغسطس 2006)

Principles of Controlled Maintenance 

By: Johnson 
ISBN: 0824709268 
Publisher: Marcel Dekker Inc. - 2002-01
Textbook Binding | 137 Pages | List Price: $99.95 (USD)
An effective, well-managed maintenance program is crucial to the efficient and economical performance of any type of facility. This book presents a complete, step-by-step guide to systematically improving overall maintenance operations, covering maintenance organization, inventory, continuous inspection, planning, scheduling and program management. The presentation is structured in a manner which allows the reader to utilize basic guidelines in implementing a management system which can be customized to the specific requirements and goals of his/her plant or facility, regardless of size or type of operation

size: 486.21 KB
*Fast non-rapidshare mirror*
http://mihd.net/7.576/Principles_of_Controlled_Maintenance_Management.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16123631/Principles_of_Controlled_Maintenance_Management.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (31 أغسطس 2006)

*Serious Incident Prevention: How to Sustain Accident-Free Operations in Your Plant or Company, Second Edition*

*Summary*
This is your guide to creating a proactive, effective prevention process. This book presents a model showing you how to systematically identify and execute the steps needed to make your operations incident-free. Its team-based approach draws every level of the organization into the effort. 
Serious incidents affect a company's most important and most visible measures of performance, including profitability and company image. Use the author's ground-breaking method for preventing serious incidents, from a team perspective. Whether applied in real-life situations or in the classroom, this method will help you create a safer, more profitable plant.
Up to date information and expanded topic coverage is provided in this new edition. There are two new chapters. One covers leveraging the power of behavior-based techniques and the other covers the benefits of developing teamwork skills. New material features case studies of corporations that have achieved a high degree of success from the implementation of Burns' techniques. Additionally, the author has included safety performance scorecards, a practical and effective tool for preventing serious incidents.

* Updated with all new material on teamwork skills and behavior-based techniques

* This unique method shows the user how to prevent serious incidents before they occur

* Includes cases of real-life examples and safety performance scorecards 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20859750/BURNS__T._E.__2002_._Serious_Incident_Prevention__2nd_ed._.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (31 أغسطس 2006)

Making the Most of HACCP
 (Woodhead Publishing in Food Science and Technology) 

By: Tom Mayes (Editor), Sara Mortimore (Editor) 
ISBN: 0849312183 
Publisher: CRC - 2001-06-05
Hardcover | 320 Pages | List Price: $219.95 (USD) | Sales Rank: 1198828

Based on the experience of those who have successfully implemented HACCP systems, this book addresses the needs of food processing businesses at all stages of HACCP system development. It provides information that enables those with HACCP systems to better develop their systems while helping their partners in the supply chain. It also provides guidance on the issues, such as enforcement and other practical HACCP strategies. The collection is edited by two internationally-recognized HACCP experts, and it includes chapters that incorporate the experience of major companies such as Cargill, Heinz, and Sainsbury. The book offers an international scope as it discusses the HACCP implementation experiences from countries such as Poland, Thailand, India, and China

http://rapidshare.de/files/10005594/MMHACCP.rar.htm
Password: polyto05

Making the Most of HACCP - Learning from Others' Experience
T. Mayes & S. Mortimore
Size: 1.77 MB
Format: pdf​


----------



## مهند111 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الى الاخ محب الله ورسوله 
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على هذا الكتاب ان كان متوفر ككتاب الكتروني لاني بامس الحاجة الى هذا الموضوع لانك كم تعلم ان سعر الكتاب جدا غالي ، ارجو مساعدتي في هذا الامر 
مع جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مهند111 قال:


> الى الاخ محب الله ورسوله
> ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على هذا الكتاب ان كان متوفر ككتاب الكتروني لاني بامس الحاجة الى هذا الموضوع لانك كم تعلم ان سعر الكتاب جدا غالي ، ارجو مساعدتي في هذا الامر
> مع جزيل الشكر لك


 
السلام عليكم
أى كتاب تريد أخى ؟


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ISO 9001: 2000 For Small Businesses, 3rd Edition 2005-08
Author: Ray Tricker
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 2005-05-20
Number Of Pages: 480






The Complete ISO 9001:2000 Package 
A Proven Route to Accreditation

Reviews of the Previous Edition
"I found this book to be both informative and well written. The numerous examples and detailed insight have empowered our company to tackle the jump from theory to practice. I would recommend this book to any small business wishing to develop a Quality Management System in accordance with ISO 9001." David Ferguson, Operations Director, Training Partners Limited

Book * The top selling ISO quality management handbook, fully updated with four years of field experience
Software * Fully accessible electronic files available on demand, including a selection of audit checklists from ISO 9001:2000 Audit Procedures, Second Edition
Support * Author guidance via a helpdesk service that can save thousands in consultancy fees

Small and medium-sized companies face many challenges today including the demand by larger customers for ISO 9000 compliance. Four years into the current version of ISO 9000, the new edition of this life-saving book incorporates the hard-won field experience of actually working with the standard. Along with a thoroughly updated and customisable generic Quality Manual with audit checklists for developing a complete Quality Management System, the book provides valuable advice on:

* Compatibility and Inter-Relationship between other Management Standards
* Basic Requirements to Set Up an Integrated Management System
* The Eight Principles of Management
* Specific Requirements of ISO 9000 Demanded by Management
* The Six Mandatory Requirements for Written Procedures
* How to Meet the Requirements of ISO 9000
* Conducting Internal Audit Programs
* How to Handle Non-Conforming Products
* How to Provide Customer Satisfaction

Whether coming to the standard for the first time, or migrating from earlier standards, this book is the essential guide to the most important quality management standard for engineers and managers in small and medium-sized companies, in service industries and in user groups.

* The top-selling ISO quality management handbook
* Supported by a customisable Quality Management System and author guidance via a helpdesk service which can save readers quite literally thousands in consultancy fees!
* Fully updated to the latest experiences of using 9001:2000, with information about the inter-relationship with the latest versions of related management standards (e.g EMS, QS9000, TL9000, BS15000, ISO 13485)
*Includes a thoroughly revised and updated example Quality Manual


Four years into the current version of ISO 9001, the new edition of this essential book incorporates the hard-won experiences of working with the standard. This book, together with its accompanying free Quality Management System (QMS), contains all the information that small and medium enterprises need when developing a QMS for ISO 9001:2000 accreditation.
FORMAT: PDF
SIZE: 2.82MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/31401573/075066617X.rar
أو
http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=48795
أو
http://mihd.net/7.721/075066617X.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 سبتمبر 2006)

Computer Simulated Plant Design for Waste Minimization
Pollution Prevention 2000-03​​​Author: Stan Bumble
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2000-03-15
Number Of Pages: 208






Computer Simulated Plant Design for Waste Minimization/Pollution Prevention discusses several paths to pollution prevention and waste minimization by using computer simulation programs. Computer simulation packages allow the prediction of complex environmental problems before they occur. Readers will learn how to design plants that generate as little pollution as possible with model-based environmental sensitivity analysis. 

http://rapidshare.de/files/31115309/CSPD.rar.html​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

باسمي واسم اعضاء الهندسة الصناعية اتقدم للاخ محب الله ورسوله بجزيل الشكر ........... الله يعطيك الف عافية  

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

:30: اود ان اشير الى مجموعة كتب اخرى قيمة في الرياضيات العامة وتهم كل المهندسين قدمها الاخ محب الله ورسوله على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28309​


----------



## معماريون (10 سبتمبر 2006)

صناعة المعمار 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله فضلا منكي
طلب وهو تحديد الكتب اللتي ممكن تشترك الصناعه والعماره فيها 
اختصار للوقت ياليت انك تجمعيها لي في مشاركه واحده
واكون شاكر لمشرفتنا


تحيات اخوكم
معماريون​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*اعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اود ان الفت انتباهكم   جميعا انه تم نقل المكتبة الى القسم الخاص الذي افتتح حديثا

ولن يتم زيادة اي كتب هنا

ملتقى الكتب الهندسية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=52

مكتبة الهندسة الصناعية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28977

مكتبة الهندسة المعمارية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28834

وفي حال تود طلب اي كتاب على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28803

اخي معماريون اهلا ومرحبا بك  

بالنسبة لسؤالك اعذرني فليس لدي علم بالكتب التي تجمع التخصصين معا

تحياتي​


----------

